# [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP &quot;Im Test durchgefallen&quot; - PCG 87% - GS85%)



## Nali_WarCow (21. September 2006)

Langsam trudeln zum Monatsende die ersten Tests zum Spiel ein. Wohl ein ganz guter Zeitpunkt Wertungen und Tests zu sammeln.

Den Anfang macht die PCPowerplay.
Wertung: keine Wertung (Auf Grund von Bugs und CO) – Nachtest in der nächsten Ausgabe

Pros:
riesige, lebendige Spielwelt
fantastischer Soundtrack
gute, toll vertone Dialoge
spannende, epische Geschichte
große Handlungsfreiheit
zahlreiche, meist motivierende Quests
interessantes Fraktionssystem
Wiedersehen mit alten Freunden

Cons:
Unmengen technischer Fehler
zahlreiche Abstürze
teils umständliche Bedienung
Questlog zu ungenau
wenig Hilfen für Einsteiger
hohe Hardwareanforderungen

Außerdem gibt es einen Kasten (etwa 1/2 Seite) mit Bugs und Mängeln. Davon:Zum Test erhielten wird von Jowood die eigentlich fertige Version des Spiels. Nachdem wir beim Spielen zahlreiche Fehler entdeckten und monierten, entschied sich der Publisher kurzfristig, den bereits am 14. September voreilig gemeldeten Mastertermin um eine Woche zu verschieben.

Fehler:
Kampfsystem nicht ausbalanciert
Defekte Spielstände
KI-Schwächen
Quests nicht erfüllbar
Wichtige NPCs von Monstern getötet
Falsche Warenwerte
Bug im Autofokus
Defektes Questlog
Unverständliche NPC Reaktionen (z.B. angeblicher Diebstahl)
Abstürze (regelmäßig)

Ironie: Als Vollversion liegt Gothic 2 Gold Edition bei.



> Details zum Test in der kommenden PC PowerPlay 10/2006.
> 
> In der kommenden PC PowerPlay 10/2006 finden Sie einen ausführlichen Test von Gothic 3. Allerdings haben wir auf die abschließende Wertung verzichtet.
> 
> ...




*Update*
*Wertung GameStar*
In der kommenden Ausgabe der Gamestar (11/2006 Oktober) wurde Gothic 3 ausgiebig getestet - jedenfalls diejenige Version von Gothic 3, die den Testern der Zeitschrift vorlag.

Das Testurteil wurde nun von einem User im Gamestar-Forum veröffentlicht:

Grafik 9/10
+ detaillierte Landschaften, + schicke Zaubereffekte, + stimmige Beleuchtung, - teils lächerliche Animationen
Sound 8/10
+ orchestraler Soundtrack, + sehr gute Sprecher, + Umgebungsgeräusche, - teils mäßige Effekte, - Aussetzer in Dialogen
Balance 6/10
+ drei Schwierigkeitsgrade, + gefährliche Gebiete werden von großen Monstern bewacht, - Niveau schwankt, - zähes Aufleveln
Atmosphäre 9/10
+ lebendige Welt, + funktionierendes Rufsystem, + Tag-Nacht-Wechsel, + Wetter, - diverse Logikfehler, - teils derbe KI-Macken
Bedienung 8/10
+ eingängige Steuerung, + übersichtliches Charakterfenster, + nützliche Fertigkeitenleiste, - Quest-Log, - Menüs
Umfang 10/10
+ drei riesige Gebiete, + massenhaft Quests, + drei Fraktionen, + Wiederspielwert, + unzählige Geheimnisse zu entdecken
Quests/Handlung 9/10
+ spannende Geschichte, + gut in die Story eingebunden, + mehrere Lösungswege, - manchmal mühsame Aufträge
Kampfsystem 6/10
+ viele Kombos möglich, + jeder Gegner erfordert eine andere Taktik, - in größeren Gruppen ungenau, - miese Kollegen-KI
Charaktere 10/10
+ umfangreiches Fertigkeitensystem, + Nahkamp-Fernkampf-Magie, + nützliche Berufe, + Heldenentwicklung gut planbar
Items 10/10
+ fraktionsspezifische Waffen und Rüstungen, + massenhaft Zaubersprüche, + Herstellen eigener Gegenstände

Als finale Wertung vergibt die Gamestar 85(89) %.
Die 85 % beziehen sich auf die den Testern vorliegende Version. Die 89 % hingegen sind eine reine Schätzung und bewerten die angekündigte zweite Goldmaster-Version, die noch in Arbeit ist und daher nicht getestet werden konnte.
(Quelle: World of Gothic)

*Wertung PCGames: 87%*
Zitat Kommentar: "Richtig übel sind die vielen Fehler, die der Testversion anhaften".
Das ist dann auch der eine Negativpunkt.

"Mängellliste PCG":
- Abstürze
- KI-Aussetzer / unglaubwürdiges Verhalten
- Quests nicht lösbar durch KI Probleme
- Fehlerhafter Mauszeiger
- Hotspots / Markierungen fehlen
- Fehler in der Wegführung

Testversion: Vom 12.09 (also wie PCP) auch auch hier bemerkt die PCG gleich zahlreiche Fehler (Zitat "Teilweise gravierend"
-> Nachfrage beim Entwickler -> Ja, ja alle Bugs sind aus der Verkaufsversion raus



> Bei Jowood versicherte man uns, dass die Bugs bis zum Release am 13. Oktober der Vergangenheit angehören. Wie das gehen soll, ohne die Käufer zu verärgern? Ganz einfach: Gothic 3 ist mit einer Auto-Update-Funktion ausgestattet, sodass jeder Spieler mit Internetverbindung direkt die neuste Version des Spiels herunterladen kann, noch bevor es das erste Mal gestartet wird.
> 
> Warum kein Gold-Award?
> Wir können nur das bewerten, was uns zum Testen vorliegt. So gerne wir auch glauben möchten, dass Gothic 3 am Tag seiner Veröffentlichung bugfrei ist, können wir doch nicht sicher sein - unsere Wertung basiert weder auf Vermutung noch Hoffnung. Daher werden wir uns die gepatchte Verkaufsversion des Spiels nochmals sehr genau anschauen und auf www.pcgames.de regelmäßig aktualisierte Test-Updates für Sie bereithalten.


----------



## INU-ID (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Hm, also wie bei Oblivion... schade.
Ich hoffe bei Gothic geht das mit dem Patch etwas schneller.... und besser.


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.09.2006 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Anfang macht die PCPowerplay.




hast du die infos von deren website ,oder woher ?  :-o

edit : 

ach nee - die okt ausgabe kommt ja jetzt schon wieder raus , mein fehler.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Bonkic am 21.09.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 21.09.2006 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe das aktuelle Heft gerade bekommen (Abo) und schaue mir jetzt das Testvideo zu G3 an.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



> Fehler:
> Kampfsystem nicht ausbalanciert
> Defekte Spielstände
> KI-Schwächen
> ...


´

Also doch nicht nur wie gehofft Kleinigkeiten sondern sogar so schwerwiegend das nichtmal ne Wertung möglich ist  

Das müsste bei den ganzen Fehlern aber ein ganz schön großer Patch sein oder?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.09.2006 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Defekte Spielstände
> [...]
> Quests nicht erfüllbar
> ...


Na geil, Fehler die zumindest bei mir absolute Spielspaßkiller sind. Gibt es etwas Schlimmeres als defekte Spielstände oder Aufgaben die man nicht erfüllen kann? Also wenn die Verkaufsfassung diese eklatanten Fehler auch noch beinhaltet, dann werde ich sicherlich erst auf Community-Meinungen warten bevor ich mich evtl. dazu entschließe den Kauf zu tätigen. Diese "Fehler" fallen schließlich nicht mehr in die Kategorie "Ups, kann ja mal passieren" sondern eher in die Sparte "Fucked Up Beyond Any Recognition".
Ich glaube irgendwie nicht, dass diese "Problemchen" in der zusätzlichen Woche gelöst worden sind, sondern ein Großteil mit diesem "Releasepatch" gefixt wird. Trotzdem: Traurig.

Regards, eX!


----------



## HanFred (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.09.2006 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Na geil, Fehler die zumindest bei mir absolute Spielspaßkiller sind. Gibt es etwas Schlimmeres als defekte Spielstände oder Aufgaben die man nicht erfüllen kann?


das sieht allerdigs gar nicht gut aus. missfällt mir zutiefst.


> Ich glaube irgendwie nicht, dass diese "Problemchen" in der zusätzlichen Woche gelöst worden sind, sondern ein Großteil mit diesem "Releasepatch" gefixt wird. Trotzdem: Traurig.


ja, _wenn_ die schlimmen bugs mit dem releasepatch ausgebügelt werden, ist ja alles ok. warten wir ab, in ein poaar wochen wissen wir es aus erster hand. ich jedenfalls.


----------



## ich98 (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.09.2006 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 21.09.2006 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wieso hast du die Ausgabe schon? Ich bekomm meine immer erst Samstags   

@topic
 Was geht denn da ab? Hoffentlich wird der Patch da ne ganze Menge machen. Sonst siehts verdammt übel aus.  

HanFred: Mein Bruder wird das auch erfahren, mal schauen was hier dann los ist.


----------



## Fuchs99 (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Naja war ja klar, manchmal übernehm sich leute wenn alles bis zu einem bestimmten zeitpunkt klappt, dann dachten sie wohl sie schaffen die bugs auch mit weniger man und haben schon mit vielen leuten an dem add on begonnen naja aber is bei vielen (fast allen) spielen heut zu tage so


----------



## HanFred (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Fuchs99 am 21.09.2006 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja war ja klar, manchmal übernehm sich leute wenn alles bis zu einem bestimmten zeitpunkt klappt, dann dachten sie wohl sie schaffen die bugs auch mit weniger man und haben schon mit vielen leuten an dem add on begonnen naja aber is bei vielen (fast allen) spielen heut zu tage so


niemand hat mit einem addon begonnen, es ist lediglich geplant.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

ohwei da treten ja die schlimmsten Befürchtungen ein, die man hatte    Die PCG hatte ja in der letzten Ausgabe noch geschrieben, dass es bis zum Release arg knapp werden könnte und sie hatten wohl recht. Das klingt ja alles noch um einiges schlimmer als bei Oblivion. JETZT sind wirklich auch mal die Spielemagazine gefragt, dass sie sowas richtig anprangern. Denn mal ehrlich, SO geht's ja nicht weiter. Seit einiger Zeit erscheinen ja fast nur noch halbfertige Spiele und da frage ich mich eigentlich warum ich dafür noch Geld ausgebe. Natürlich rechtfertigt das niemandem etwas zu "klauen", aber so brauch sich die Ganze Branche nicht über Raubkopierer wundern


----------



## HanFred (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Shadow_Man am 21.09.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich rechtfertigt das niemandem etwas zu "klauen", aber so brauch sich die Ganze Branche nicht über Raubkopierer wundern


ich finde es mittlerweile gerechtfertigt, sich ein game erst zu ziehen, bevor man es kauft. legal ist es nicht, aber ich kaufe einfach nicht gerne die katze im sack.
wenn ich es nachher kaufe oder gleich wieder lösche (nach wenigen minuten), interessiert das eh kein schwein. vor allem hab ich dann nichts geklaut, auch wenn ich im prinzip gegen das gesetz verstosse.
eine erzwungene probefahrt sozusagen, um das allerorts beliebte autobeispiel wieder aufzugreifen. *g*


----------



## Fuchs99 (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				HanFred am 21.09.2006 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Fuchs99 am 21.09.2006 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  also soweit ich weiß haben sie schon begonnen


----------



## Kandinata (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Shadow_Man am 21.09.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ohwei da treten ja die schlimmsten Befürchtungen ein, die man hatte    Die PCG hatte ja in der letzten Ausgabe noch geschrieben, dass es bis zum Release arg knapp werden könnte und sie hatten wohl recht. Das klingt ja alles noch um einiges schlimmer als bei Oblivion. JETZT sind wirklich auch mal die Spielemagazine gefragt, dass sie sowas richtig anprangern. Denn mal ehrlich, SO geht's ja nicht weiter. Seit einiger Zeit erscheinen ja fast nur noch halbfertige Spiele und da frage ich mich eigentlich warum ich dafür noch Geld ausgebe. Natürlich rechtfertigt das niemandem etwas zu "klauen", aber so brauch sich die Ganze Branche nicht über Raubkopierer wundern



stimmt, man hat ja erwartet das es bugs haben wird, und über paar quest bugs, anzeige bugs, gegner bugs, text bugs kann man nichts sagen, sowas passier tin komplexen spielen/rpgs

aber was da aufgelistet ist klingt nach gigantischem sogut wie ungetesteten flickwerk, nicht anderes


----------



## HanFred (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Fuchs99 am 21.09.2006 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> also soweit ich weiß haben sie schon begonnen


an konzepten wird scheint's gearbeitet. aber das sind doch eh nicht dieselben leute, die bugs ausmerzen. von daher...
http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=505920


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Shadow_Man am 21.09.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> JETZT sind wirklich auch mal die Spielemagazine gefragt, dass sie sowas richtig anprangern. Denn mal ehrlich, SO geht's ja nicht weiter.



Glaubst du ehrlich das wird angeprangert  
Hierbei handelt es sich um *Gothic 3* und nich um irgendein unbekanntes Game - Hier geht es darum den Hype oben zu halten, also wird das Game eine hohe Bewertung bekommen und die Bugs werden in einem Nebensatz irgendwo erwähnt ala "Natürlich gibt es auch kleine Fehler, wie zum Beispiel das nicht beenden können von Aufträgen, aber das tut dem Spielspaß in keinster weise Schaden"  

Auch wenn der Test vieleicht um eine Ausgabe verschoben werden würde, mit dem Hinweis, dass die Fassung noch verbugt ist, wird in der nächsten Ausgabe dann wieder hochgelobt - egal ob das Spiel geht oder nicht


----------



## Fuchs99 (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				HanFred am 21.09.2006 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Fuchs99 am 21.09.2006 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja is mir auch egal aber du hast es ja weiter gelabert, is ja auch nur ne bemerkung. ps ich hasse es das die spiele nur noch halbfertig rauskommen!

desswegen denke ich fühle ich mich nicht als verbrecher wenn ich was runterlade für ein unfertiges spiel was ich in 2 tagen durch habe oder wie prey in 7h zahle ich sicher keine 50€


----------



## HanFred (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 21.09.2006 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 21.09.2006 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kommerzielle spielemagazine getrauen sich doch höchstens dann etwas anzuprangern, wenn sie nicht auf gute zusammenarbeit mit dem entsprechenden publisher angewiesen sind. sprich: es kommt fast nie vor.
ansonsten wird der schwanz eingezogen und um den brei herumgeschrieben.

als objektive infoquelle erachte ich kommerzielle magazine schon lange als untauglich. generell. da informiere ich mich lieber auf unabhängigen internetseiten und geniesse auch da mit vorsicht, was ich vorgesetzt bekomme.


----------



## HanFred (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Fuchs99 am 21.09.2006 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 21.09.2006 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ein "verbrecher" bist du deswegen sowieso nicht, da es  nur ein vergehen ist und eben kein verbrechen, wie die industrie es gerne behauptet.
es ist aber nicht richtig, etwas zu konsumieren, das man nicht bezahlt hat, wenn's was kostet. wenn's zu kurz ist, dann wird eben verzichtet und nicht einfach runtergeladen. du hast kein recht, das spiel zu haben, wenn du es nciht bezahlen willst und der publisher hat nicht die pflicht, dir im preis entgegenzukommen.
aber das, was ich oben geschrieben habe von wegen runterladen zum testlauf, sehe ich mittlerweile etwas anders an als auch schon.


----------



## Leptosom (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 21.09.2006 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 21.09.2006 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seh ich ähnlich - wenn da hohe Werbeetats im Spiel sind, kann man davon ausgehen daß die Hand die einen füttert nicht gebissen wird.

Grundsätzlich geh ich inzwischen davon aus - je größer und umfangreicher der Hype in der Zeitung desto besser fällt auch der Test aus, egal wie gut das finale Produkt wirklich ist. Das Aufschieben eines Tests ist in dem Fall eine reine Hinhaltetaktik - andere Spiele bekommen ja auch aufgrund von Bugs gravierende Wertungen ab. 

Ob man so etwas noch mit einem journalistischen Gewissen vereinbaren kann - ich glaube ich könnte es nicht.


----------



## Iceman (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 21.09.2006 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubst du ehrlich das wird angeprangert
> Hierbei handelt es sich um *Gothic 3* und nich um irgendein unbekanntes Game - Hier geht es darum den Hype oben zu halten, also wird das Game eine hohe Bewertung bekommen und die Bugs werden in einem Nebensatz irgendwo erwähnt ala "Natürlich gibt es auch kleine Fehler, wie zum Beispiel das nicht beenden können von Aufträgen, aber das tut dem Spielspaß in keinster weise Schaden"



Aber das schlimme ist ja, dass die Leute belogen werden *wollen*. Schau dir mal den Thread im World of Gothic Forum zum Thema an. Was da manche Fanboys der PCPP auf einmal andichten nur weil diese was gegen das geheiligte Gothic 3 geschrieben hat ist unschön.

Ich finds gut was hier passiert, dieses sanfte Anfassen von Spielen, was Bugs angeht sieht man in der Printpresse immer wieder und jedes Mal geht es mir furchtbar auf den Keks. Wenn ein Spiel verbuggt ist hat man gefälligst darauf aufmersam zu machen und nicht auf die halbherzigen Vertröstungen von Publisher und Hersteller zu vertrauen.


----------



## HanFred (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Iceman am 21.09.2006 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds gut was hier passiert, dieses sanfte Anfassen von Spielen, was Bugs angeht sieht man in der Printpresse immer wieder und jedes Mal geht es mir furchtbar auf den Keks. Wenn ein Spiel verbuggt ist hat man gefälligst darauf aufmersam zu machen und nicht auf die halbherzigen Vertröstungen von Publisher und Hersteller zu vertrauen.


da erinnere ich mich mit bauchschmerzen an einen test von The Fall, hat eine superwertung bekommen, dabei war's überhaupt nicht spielbar beim release.
das habe ich den redakteuren übel genommen.
der test war mit ein grund für meine jetztige haltung, dass kommerzielle magazine in keinster weise objektiv sein können. eigentlich liegt das ja in der natur der sache. leider.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Iceman am 21.09.2006 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds gut was hier passiert, dieses sanfte Anfassen von Spielen, was Bugs angeht sieht man in der Printpresse immer wieder und jedes Mal geht es mir furchtbar auf den Keks. Wenn ein Spiel verbuggt ist hat man gefälligst darauf aufmersam zu machen und nicht auf die halbherzigen Vertröstungen von Publisher und Hersteller zu vertrauen.


Dito. Lieber über einen Bug mehr berichten als sagen alles wäre super.
Wenn das Spiel dann den Status erreicht, dass man es spielen kann, dann spricht ja auch nichts gegen einen Kauf. Nur kann es ja nicht sein, dass Spieler erst bezahlen dürfen und das Spiel im Laufe der nächsten Wochen und Monate fertig gestellt wird. Immerhin zahlt man ja nicht gerade wenig fürs Spiel.


----------



## DaEngineer (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Das eigentliche Problem bei der Sache ist die Konsumgesellschaft. Man muss sich das folgendermaßen vorstellen: Gothic 2 war super, also: Teil 3 ankündigen. Kollektive Begeisterung. Nun fängt man an zu arbeiten und hat infolge der Versprechungen die Fans im Nacken. Das Ganze erzeugt Druck. Klar freut die Entwickler der Hype um ihr Spiel, aber dann sollen sie doch wenigstens sagen: Leute - langsam. Wir machen, ihr kauft; aber eins nach dem anderen. Es würden bestimmt nur wenige (intelligente) sagen: "Schnell schnell. Macht fertig. Ich will zocken." Schließlich gibt es ja auch immer noch sowas wie Qualität. Und die braucht Zeit.  Deshalb: Entwickler und Vertreiber sollten sich vielleicht mal ein bisschen mehr Zeit nehmen und auch mal dran denken, dass Releasetermine keine Deadlines sind. Zeit muss sein. Gegen Patches sagt ja keiner was, aber ein Patch vor dem Release? Ich weiß ja nicht....


----------



## Klon1234 (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Wow, ich finde es echt erschreckend, wie im Gothic 3 Forum über den Test der PCPP hinweggesehen wird. Manche der Kommentare da könnten echt aus einer Talkshow stammen. Meine Herren - manche Leute scheinen vom Hype echt sowas von geblendet zu sein, dass sie die Wahrheit nicht erkennen wollen.

Naja - die warten da anscheinend alle auf den Test von Gamestar und PCG. Mal sehen, ob zumindest bei diesen beiden Magazinen das geflossene Geld ausreicht, damit kein "Bugreport" gedruckt wird.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Klon1234 am 21.09.2006 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, ich finde es echt erschreckend, wie im Gothic 3 Forum über den Test der PCPP hinweggesehen wird. Manche der Kommentare da könnten echt aus einer Talkshow stammen. Meine Herren - manche Leute scheinen vom Hype echt sowas von geblendet zu sein, dass sie die Wahrheit nicht erkennen wollen.


Es ist einfach glorifiziertes Fanboygehabe der ersten Stunde. Diese leugnerische Einstellung einiger Leute da findet man eigentlich bei jedem anderen Spiel der letzten Monate und Jahre auch. Die GS wurde in fast allen D3-Boards aufgrund des recht kritischen Doom 3 Tests verrissen, beleidigt und die Redis als inkompetente Stümper verunglimpft, inklusiver extrem fieser sexistischer und frauenfeindlicher Kommentare gegen die testende Redakteurin. Bei Quake 4 war es ähnlich, die verblendete Meute ist in der Regel nicht im Ansatz kritikbereit, und will sich nicht vom eigenen Glauben abbringen lassen. Viele von denen sind einfach nur personifizierte Fanboys die wahrscheinlich noch immer die ersten Gothic 3 Bilder als "echte Ingameshots" sehen, und tatsächlich davon überzeugt sind, dass der Titel praktisch fehlerfrei auf den Markt kommen wird. Ein Grund warum ich mich nicht gerne bei diesen "spezialisierten" Communities anmelde, die Leute sind einfach nicht im Ansatz diskussionsbereit und wehren sich gegen kritische Äußerungen mit Wohn und vermeidlich "richtigen" Ansichten. Und dann am Ende kommt es so, wie es kommen muss: Einige der Fanboys realisieren, dass die Games dann in der Verkaufsversion doch nicht so "prall" sind, und hacken verbal bzw. schriftlich die Entwickler in kleine Scheiben. Siehe Doom 3, siehe HL2, siehe Oblivion. Vorteil für die Außenstehenden: Viel Lachpotential!   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Klon1234 am 21.09.2006 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, ich finde es echt erschreckend, wie im Gothic 3 Forum über den Test der PCPP hinweggesehen wird. Manche der Kommentare da könnten echt aus einer Talkshow stammen. Meine Herren - manche Leute scheinen vom Hype echt sowas von geblendet zu sein, dass sie die Wahrheit nicht erkennen wollen.


Fanboys sind leider immer die Schlimmsten. Die meinen dann auch in vielleicht 3-4 Wochen sind alle Fehler behoben und der "alles wird gut"-Patch steht zum Release bereit.

Solche Typen findet man immer und überall. Vor zwei Wochen so einen PS3 Fanboy gesehen, der zur Verschiebung schrieb;


> Habe grad meinen Kontaktmann bei Sony kontaktiert und ein längeres Gespräch mit SCEE gehabt. Es gibt kein Verzug!!! Alles Fake, sind Falschmeldungen.
> Die PS3 kommt defenitiv zum 17.11.06 !!!
> Also kein Panik und close den Schwachsinn


Und eine Stunde später:


> Ok, ich muss jetzt mal Amoklaufen und schnell noch mal anrufen und dann Milzbrandbriefe verschicken. (Vor 1. Std war die Welt noch in Ordnung)




Bin mal gespannt, was die anderen Mags bringen werden.


----------



## DaDeUs (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Hmm unschön das ganze. Ich hoffe mal bis zum Release bekommen die einen patch hin mit dem man das Spiel ohne Probleme und Ärgernisse spielen kann. Auch ich habe The Fall in einer frühen Version gespielt.... Und mich irgendwie durchgequält... Spaß macht sowas nicht. 

Aber ich denke das Gothic 3 einen guten Support erhalten wird und nach und nach alle Bugs aus dem Spiel verschwinden ( innerhalb von nem 1/2 Jahr  )
Leider bringt mir das in der Release Version nicht viel. Aber Spielbar wird sie schon sein.... hoffe ich.

Edit: 
Was mir auffällt, die negativen Punkte betreffen ja fast alle Bugs und ähnliches...  Also scheint das Spiel ja sonst ganz gut gelungen zu sein. Das lässt mich hoffen meine Vorbestellung nicht zu bereuen


----------



## Burtchen (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.09.2006 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 21.09.2006 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ruhig Blut    - ich kann euch versichern, dass Kollege Schütz das Wort "Bug" relativ frequentiert im Test geschrieben hat und dass wir vorhandene Fehler, soweit angebracht, auch in der Wertung berücksichtigt haben.



Spoiler



Nö, mehr spoilern is' nich', kauft euch dann gefälligst das Heft


----------



## Fuchs99 (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				DaEngineer am 21.09.2006 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb: Entwickler und Vertreiber sollten sich vielleicht mal ein bisschen mehr Zeit nehmen und auch mal dran denken, dass Releasetermine keine Deadlines sind. Zeit muss sein. Gegen Patches sagt ja keiner was, aber ein Patch vor dem Release? Ich weiß ja nicht....




Ja du hast schon recht aber der puplisher brauch unbedingt geld sie haben schon mehrer spiele halb unfertig gebracht... 
(hätten sie mal ubisoft die sind super)  Aktivision bringt auch jetzt schon CoD3 ohne viel neues den die sind eigentlich schon pleite.
Nur schade das wegen falschen managment schöne spiele nicht mehr weiter entwickelt werden wie Black isel  mit baldurs Gate das warn schöne spiele aber mit der Globalisirung^^


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

bleibt abzuwarten, ob ein patch schon zum release das in den griff kriegt... denn der test ist ja sicher auch schon mind. 1-2 wochen her - man schreibt so nen artikel ja nicht erst 1-2 tage bevor die ersten heft-ausgaben aus der druckerei kommen...  

somit wären seit dem test effektiv c.a. 4-5 wochen zeit für einen patch bis zum release.


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Oje, klingt ja nicht gerade toll. Aber meine Meinung dazu: scheiß drauf, solange das Gothic-Feeling richtig rüberkommt. Schon beim ersten Teil hatte ich einige Probleme mit Bugs und Abstürzen (z.B. der Orkfriedhof   ), aber hey, ich habe das Spiel trotzdem heiß und innig geliebt. Schlimmer fände ich es, wenn die Atmosphäre nicht rüberkommt. Solange es nicht unspielbar ist würde ich blind zugreifen. Leider kann ich das mit meiner Hardware absolut vergessen, und muss deshalb warten bis ich mir 2007 einen neuen Rechner leisten kann. Bis dahin ist das Game dann auch hoffentlich ausgereift.   

btw: Bevor hier jetzt der Teufel an die Wand gemalt wird, wartet doch erstmal ab bis man G3 spielen kann. Ich hoffe, das ganze halb ist so wild.
Die hier geschilderte "Fanboy-Attitüde" finde ich im übrigen auch ziemlich peinlich, ist aber bei jedem Hype-Spiel so. Ebenso verhält es sich mit den Leuten, die zu hohe Erwartungen an ein Game stellen die nachher nicht gehalten werden.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Iceman am 21.09.2006 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Night_Wolf_2100 am 21.09.2006 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Gegensatz zum WOG gehts hier viel angenehmer zu*schleim*  

Ne, im ernst echt unglaublich wie dort auf die Powerplay eingedroschen wird, mit z.T. echt absurdesten Argumenten.

Sry für Off-Topic

_Edit: Hier ein Link zum Jowood-Forum: http://forum.jowood.de/showthread.php?t=122121&page=4
Speziell die Aussage von Glockenbeat, wer diese "erste Hand" ist sagter aber net._


----------



## Leptosom (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 21.09.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Hier ein Link zum Jowood-Forum: http://forum.jowood.de/showthread.php?t=122121&page=4
> 
> Speziell die Aussage von Glockenbeat, wer diese "erste Hand" ist sagter aber net.



Ist halt ein Moderator wie er sein sollte - ganz neutral und unbefangen...


----------



## Klon1234 (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Naja - wie schon oft genug erwähnt wurde, sollte man einfach auf weitere Tests warten. Da es ja anscheinend zwei verschiedene Testversionen gab (Master 1 und Master 2), kann man natürlich nicht so genau sagen, welche Fehler in der jetzigen masterversion noch enthalten sind.

Ich für mich kann zumindest sagen, dass ich mir das Spiel sowieso nicht zum Release zulegen wollte und deshalb ruhig ein paar Monate warten kann, bis dann auch alle größeren Bugs beseitigt werden. Wäre allerdings schon sehr schade für all die Fans der Serie, wenn sie zum Release eine halb Alpha-, halb Betaversion vorgesetzt bekommen würden. Aber wundern würde es mich nicht.

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Ich lese hier:
_"Zum Test erhielten wird von Jowood die eigentlich fertige Version des Spiels. Nachdem wir beim Spielen zahlreiche Fehler entdeckten und monierten, entschied sich der Publisher kurzfristig, den bereits am 14. September voreilig gemeldeten Mastertermin um eine Woche zu verschieben"_

Blöde Frage, aber warum druckt man dann trotzdem einen Testbericht ab?
Ist das nicht widersinnig?

Wäre es dann nicht besser gewesen, den Testbericht um eine Ausgabe zu verschieben, und dann einfach das fertige Produkt zu testen?
Nö - denn man darf ja nicht langsamer sein als die anderen.

Kein Mensch auf der Welt kennt die Version, die morgen (oder so) letztendlich im Presswerk landen wird, und keiner kennt den Release-Patch, aber viele reden darüber.
Eine schöne Schlagzeile und das Streben danach, der erste zu sein, ist anscheinend wichtiger als die Fakten.

Um mich selbst zu positionieren: 
kann durchaus sein, dass Gothic 3 voller Bugs sein wird, kann aber auch sein, dass es mit dem Release-Tag-Patch weitgehend bugfrei ist. 
Das weiß ich nicht, und das weiß auch kein anderer "Journalist". 
Im ersten Fall wäre ich natürlich enttäuscht, und ich würde dann auch jeden noch so schonungslosen Testbericht gutheißen. 

Aber Stand heute -  Wochen vor dem Release -, ist das alles nur Spekulation. Wirklich Verlass sein wird nur auf die Testberichte, die anhand der endgültigen Goldmaster erstellt werden.
Ich lass mich mal überraschen.
My 2 cents.


----------



## Klon1234 (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



> Tom_Borovskis


Schön, dass sich auch mal jemand dazu äußert, der ja nun direkt von solchen Dingen wie veralteten Testversionen, Spielen, die zum Release quasi noch Betas waren und, sagen wir mal "finanzierten Redaktionen" betroffen ist, bzw. wahr. Also heißt es wohl abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Iceman (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 21.09.2006 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese hier:
> _"Zum Test erhielten wird von Jowood die eigentlich fertige Version des Spiels. Nachdem wir beim Spielen zahlreiche Fehler entdeckten und monierten, entschied sich der Publisher kurzfristig, den bereits am 14. September voreilig gemeldeten Mastertermin um eine Woche zu verschieben"_
> 
> Blöde Frage, aber warum druckt man dann trotzdem einen Testbericht ab?
> ...



Einerseits darf man nicht langsamer sein als die anderen, dass solltest du von deiner Zeit bei der Printpresse auch noch kennen 

Andererseits haben sich die Redakteure bereits stundenlang mit dieser Testversion beschäftigt und somit wurde Zeit und Geld "geopfert", dass man dann daraus Kapital schlagen will und eben trotzdem einen Artikel macht kann ich schon verstehen, ist ja nicht so, dass das bei den Konkurrenten der PCPP nicht auch hin und wieder ähnlich gehandhabt würde 



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 21.09.2006 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Mensch auf der Welt kennt die Version, die morgen (oder so) letztendlich im Presswerk landen wird, und keiner kennt den Release-Patch, aber viele reden darüber.
> Eine schöne Schlagzeile und das Streben danach, der erste zu sein, ist anscheinend wichtiger als die Fakten.
> 
> Um mich selbst zu positionieren:
> ...



Das Problem was ich daran sehe ist: Wenn Gothic 3 dann vor Veröffentlichung der nächsten Zeitschrift im Handel steht (ka ob das der Fall wäre) und immer noch so verbuggt ist hat man in diesem Fall wenigstens ausdrücklich vorgewarnt. Wenn man einfach nur mit einer kleinen Anmerkung wie "Finale Version war nicht zum Test verfügbar, Testversion zu verbuggt" den Test verschiebt kommt die PR Maschinerie und faselt was davon, dass alle Bugs behoben sind. Ok, dass wird sie so auch tun, aber jetzt gibt es einen umfangreichen Artikel der darlegt, dass die Version die ursprünglich als Goldmaster geplant war arg buggy war.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 21.09.2006 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine schöne Schlagzeile und das Streben danach, der erste zu sein, ist anscheinend wichtiger als die Fakten.


 Der Kommentar nötigt mich fast schon auf die "großen" Hypetests der PCG bezogen auf "Doom 3" und "HL2" einzugehen. Beispiel Doom 3: Man bekommt einen schönen Test vorgesetzt der eher nebensächlich negative Aspekte wie den grausamen Multiplayermodus oder den monotonen Spielablauf beleuchtet. Man darf schließlich auf gestellten Activision Systemen das Spiel testen und kann so nicht einmal Aussagen zur allgemeinen Performance treffen. "Wertung und Systemcheck kommen bald auf www.pcgames.de". Klasse. Seriöser kann Journalismus kaum sein. Selbes Trauerspiel auch bei Quake 4 und dem PCA-Test: Man spielt auf gestellten Rechnern, spielt den MP-Modus unter realitätsfremden Bedingungen im optimierten Netzwerk mit angepassten Rechnern an, und kommt zum Ergebnis: Krass, das Game rockt! Die Meinungen der eigentlichen Basis, also der Spieler, über schlechten Netcode, Lags und hohe Systemanforderungen im MP werden als "nebensächlich" beschrieben. "Die Spieler waren ja schließlich nicht dabei, als die Redis das Spiel so ausführlich unter den Augen von Activision testen konnten". Beispiel 3 und totaler Abschuss: Exklusiver HL2-Test: Freude, Freude! Das Spiel ist toll! Freude, Freude! Das Spiel verdient keine Wertung, sondern einen Grabstein Denkmahl! So nebensächliche Fakten wie Internetpflicht zur Aktivierung  werden natürlich nicht erwähnt, warum auch. Die Exklusivität steht vor solchen kleinen Punkten die eher unwichtig sind. 

Leider, leider hast du also Recht, und Fakten stehen tatsächlich an letzter Stelle. Exklusivität geht vor. Wobei man hier anmerken sollte, dass wenn der Entwickler die Fassung zum Testen freigegeben hat, man sich auch nicht über einen Zerriss der von Bugs verseuchten Spielversionen wundern sollte. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## SimonDavid (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Gothic3.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Gothic 3 doch nicht 'Gold' - Entwicklung läuft weiter *
> 
> Zwar haben wir am 12.09. wie gemeldet ein Gothic 3 Goldmaster ans Presswerk geschickt. Aufgrund verschiedener erst danach aufgefallener Probleme wurde die Produktion jedoch nicht durchgeführt, sondern beschlossen ein weiteres Goldmaster zu erstellen.
> Dieses befindet sich derzeit (Do, 21.09.) noch in Arbeit!
> Hieraus folgt auch, dass noch niemand die Version, die am 13.10. in Deutschland und anderen Ländern erhältlich sein wird, in Händen gehalten oder getestet haben kann. Sämtliche Testberichte beziehen sich maximal auf das verworfene Goldmaster oder in vielen Fällen sogar auf noch ältere Vorversionen.



Soviel dazu. xD


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 21.09.2006 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese hier:
> [...]
> My 2 cents.


Sicherlich beißt es sich einen Test auf Basis einer unfertigen Version zu bringen. Nur ist dies im Printbereich ja bei fast allen Spielen so. (Insofern interessant, was andere Mags bis zum Monatsende als „Test“ verkaufen. ) In dem Zustand wäre es vielleicht ganz gut gewesen dies nicht als „Test ohne Wertung“ zu präsentieren sondern als Vorschau, Special etc. Aber wäre das so viel besser gewesen? Gerade Vorschauberichte sind in 9 von 10 Fällen extrem kritiklos. Das G3-Tagebuch von Eurogamer liest sich beispielsweise wunderbar, aber klammert Kritik aus. „Gut, natürlich gibt es immer noch einige Problemzonen. Aber daran stören wir uns einfach mal nicht.“ Ist das nun besser? 3-4 Wochen vor dem Release? Die Wahrheit liegt doch irgendwo in der Mitte. Ich würde sogar darüber hinausgehen und sagen nur die finale Version plus Patch am Releasetag wird das Spiel endgültig beurteilen können. Nur wenn man danach geht, dann dürfte man mit den ersten Reviews auf Basis dieser „Kaufversion + Patch“-Version  erst Tage nach dem Release rechnen. Das ist ja der Stand, welchen die Käufer haben werden und da muss der Tester diese Version auch noch ausgiebig spielen. 
Bis dahin ist alles Spekulation. Nur wäre es doch ganz geschickt die Käufer darauf vorzubereiten, was auf sie zukommen wird. Und da müssen IMO Schwächen genannt werden. Immerhin arbeiten ja nicht nur Anfänger bei den Mags und Onlineredaktionen.  Inzwischen sollte es sich doch einigermaßen abschätzen lassen, welchen Status das Spiel hat und wie schwerwiegend die Mängel sind. Aber, nur weil das Spiel noch nicht ganz fertig ist (Was sind 3-4 Wochen bei einer Entwicklungszeit von mehreren Jahren), nun Schwächen im Vorfeld zu verschweigen ist dann doch auch der falsche Weg.


----------



## ich98 (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 21.09.2006 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Blöde Frage, aber warum druckt man dann trotzdem einen Testbericht ab?
> Ist das nicht widersinnig?
> 
> Wäre es dann nicht besser gewesen, den Testbericht um eine Ausgabe zu verschieben, und dann einfach das fertige Produkt zu testen?
> Nö - denn man darf ja nicht langsamer sein als die anderen.



seh ich nicht so, wenn der Entwickler eine Version zum Test freigibt, dann wird die als solche Version behandelt und es sind bestimmt eine Menge Redakteure daran das Spiel zu testen, wenn man dann feststellt: "Man ist die Version schlecht", dann man schließlich die verloren Zeit nicht wieder aufholen und so tun als wäre nichts gewesen.

Jowood hätte so eine Version einfach nicht weitergeben dürfen, da liegt das Problem, dass die PCPP so freundlich war und keine Wertung gegeben hat und sogar einen Nachtest machen wird, kann für Jowood doch nur gut sein.


----------



## Leptosom (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				SimonDavid am 21.09.2006 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Gothic3.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön und gut, aber wem sind denn die Fehler aufgefallen. Wenn man nach den Aussagen aus dem PCPP-bericht geht hat JoWood nach deren Bugliste entschieden ein neues Goldmaster zu generieren. Daß dieses bugfreier sein wird als das Erste ist zu hoffen, allerdings bleibt die Frage was einen Publisher dazu bewegt ein anscheinend nicht fertiges Spiel herauszugeben.

Gerade in dem vorhin zitierten Gothic-Forum wird es ja fast so hingestellt, als hätten sich die Redakteure extra eine frühe, unfertige Version des Spieles besorgt nur um diese verreißen zu können. 

Ich denke man sollte einfach mal abwarten bis das Spiel fertig ist - das gilt für Entwickler, Publisher, Tester und auch Spieler.


----------



## KONNAITN (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.09.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Exklusivität geht vor.


Oder noch ein anderers Beispiel aus dem RPG-Bereich: 
Vampire Bloodlines, dem damals im ersten PC Games-Test "auf den Eckzahn" gefühlt wurde und dann eine Wertung 8*X* % bekam. Der Grund: man konnte erst ca. 35% des Spiels spielen, was für eine Wertung eines Rollenspiels nicht reiche, eine 80er-Wertung sei aber sicher.
Warum deklariert man das ganze dann überhaupt als Test?!

Den Vorwurf des Erster sein zu wollen und der Exklusivitätshascherei müssen sich also alle dt. Mags gefallen lassen.


----------



## Kevin1965 (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen")*

Ich stelle mir mal vor, ich wäre ein Spieleentwickler.

Dann würde ich ein Spiel, bevor es in den Laden kommt, von mehreren ausgewählten Testspielern durchspielen lassen. 

Dann würden ich die Fehler ausbessern, um nicht ein völlig verbugtes Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen, um mir den ganzen Ärger mit den Fans zu erspaaren.

Ja, so glaube ich, würde ich es machen.

Warum sie es nicht tun, das wird mir für immer ein Rätsel bleiben.

Schließlich haben sie viel zu verlieren.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.09.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider, leider hast du also Recht, und Fakten stehen tatsächlich an letzter Stelle. Exklusivität geht vor. Wobei man hier anmerken sollte, dass wenn der Entwickler die Fassung zum Testen freigegeben hat, man sich auch nicht über einen Zerriss der von Bugs verseuchten Spielversionen wundern sollte.
> Regards, eX!



Und warum geben Hersteller solche Versionen frei?
Keiner glaubt doch ernsthaft, dass bei Pyranha Bytes niemand das Spiel mal selbst gezockt hat. Das haben sie mit Sicherheit, und da sahen sie dann wohl auch Bugs - und nicht umsonst kam frühzeitig die Meldung, dass an einem Patch für den Releasetag gearbeitet wird.

Allerdings spielen da Druckvorlaufzeiten und Redaktionsschlüsse eine Rolle, und ich schätze, PB hat nur deshalb eine ungepatchte Version an Koch herausgerückt, damit die Magazine frühstmöglich ihre Testberichte produzieren können.

Dadurch entsteht aber auch ein Vertrauensverhältnis zwischen Publisher und Magazin. Wenn man als Redakteur sieht, ein Spiel ist nicht testbar, dann schickt man es einfach zurück an den Publisher. Egal ob freigegeben oder nicht. Sollte dann der Publisher nicht mit einer Mastertermin-Verschiebung reagieren, ist er selbst schuld, dann gibts eben einen saftigen Testbericht anhand der Verkaufsversion. 

Wenn aber, wie in diesem Fall, der Hersteller sofort mit einer Verschiebung regiert, dann gehörte es meiner Meinung nach zum guten Anstand, dem Entwickler eine Chance geben, die neu produzierte Version noch einmal vorzulegen, bevor man sein Urteil verkündet, oder reisserische Auszüge aus dem Urteil vor-veröffentlich. 

Seufz, ich bin zu altmodisch, ich sehe schon.


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2006)

*Noch nicht GOLD !!!*

keine ahnung, ob das schon gepostet wurde : 



> Zwar haben wir am 12.09. wie gemeldet ein Gothic 3 Goldmaster ans Presswerk geschickt. Aufgrund verschiedener erst danach aufgefallener Probleme wurde die Produktion jedoch nicht durchgeführt, sondern beschlossen ein weiteres Goldmaster zu erstellen.
> Dieses befindet sich derzeit (Do, 21.09.) noch in Arbeit!
> Hieraus folgt auch, dass noch niemand die Version, die am 13.10. in Deutschland und
> anderen Ländern erhältlich sein wird, in Händen gehalten oder getestet haben kann. Sämtliche Testberichte beziehen sich maximal auf das verworfene Goldmaster oder in vielen Fällen sogar auf noch ältere Vorversionen.



http://www.gothic3.com/index.php?do=097099116105111110061110101119115038110101119115105100061054049


so was nennt man wohl schadensbegrenzung....


----------



## N8Mensch (21. September 2006)

*AW: Noch nicht GOLD !!!*



			
				Bonkic am 21.09.2006 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.gothic3.com/index.php?do=097099116105111110061110101119115038110101119115105100061054049so was nennt man wohl schadensbegrenzung....


Ich frage mich nur, wie so etwas passieren kann. Spielen die ihren eigenen programmierten Kram nicht mal komplett durch? Oder hat man sich gedacht: _Ist zwar unspielbar, aber was soll´s - wird schon niemand merken, raus damit, der Hype schluckt die Bugs_
Verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## DaEngineer (21. September 2006)

*AW: Noch nicht GOLD !!!*



> Ich frage mich nur, wie so etwas passieren kann. Spielen die ihren eigenen programmierten Kram nicht mal komplett durch? Oder hat man sich gedacht: _Ist zwar unspielbar, aber was soll´s - wird schon niemand merken, raus damit_
> Verstehe ich nicht...



Kann ich auch nich nachvollziehen. Wenn ich n Video fertig hab (Videos von mir) guck ich die zig mal Probe, bevor ich die reinstelle. Sollten die  wirklich auch mal machen. Bei solch komplexen Spielen halte ich das auch für extrem wichtig.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (21. September 2006)

*AW: Noch nicht GOLD !!!*



			
				Bonkic am 21.09.2006 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahnung, ob das schon gepostet wurde :
> 
> Zwar haben wir am 12.09. wie gemeldet ein Gothic 3 Goldmaster ans Presswerk geschickt. Aufgrund verschiedener erst danach aufgefallener Probleme wurde die Produktion jedoch nicht durchgeführt, sondern beschlossen ein weiteres Goldmaster zu erstellen.
> Dieses befindet sich derzeit (Do, 21.09.) noch in Arbeit!
> ...



Ich habe keine Ahnung wie lange so ein Prozess dauert (Pressen, Verschicken ect.), daher meine vlt. naive Frage:

Wenn die "entgültige" Goldmaster selbst heute noch in Arbeit ist kann der Termin für den 13. Oktober dann überhaupt eingehalten werden?


----------



## N8Mensch (21. September 2006)

*AW: Noch nicht GOLD !!! G3 verschiebt sich auf unbestimmte Zeit*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 21.09.2006 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Ahnung wie lange so ein Prozess dauert (Pressen, Verschicken ect.), daher meine vlt. naive Frage:
> 
> Wenn die "entgültige" Goldmaster selbst heute noch in Arbeit ist kann der Termin für den 13. Oktober dann überhaupt eingehalten werden?


Achtung, morgen können wir bestimmt die News lesen: _G3 verschoben..._ .
Bei dem Entwickler geht´s doch jetzt bestimmt drunter und drüber.


----------



## ich98 (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 21.09.2006 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn aber, wie in diesem Fall, der Hersteller sofort mit einer Verschiebung regiert, dann gehörte es meiner Meinung nach zum guten Anstand, dem Entwickler eine Chance geben, die neu produzierte Version noch einmal vorzulegen, bevor man sein Urteil verkündet, oder reisserische Auszüge aus dem Urteil vor-veröffentlich.
> 
> Seufz, ich bin zu altmodisch, ich sehe schon.



genau das macht PCPP doch, in dem sie einen Nachtest ankündigen


----------



## Rinderteufel (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen")*

Leute, jetzt mal nicht so rum!
Wir haben doch abgemacht, dass ich mir das Spiel später kaufe und ihr erstmal an meiner Statt Betatester spielt... 

Ma ernsthaft: Nichts anderes habe ich erwartet...


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen")*



			
				Rinderteufel am 21.09.2006 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ma ernsthaft: Nichts anderes habe ich erwartet...




das ist ja das lustige an der sache :

eigentlich hat es fast jeder erwartet, aber dass es dann tatsächlich so kommt ist schon fast lächerlich zu nennen.
vor allem was die jüngste entwicklung (zurückziehen der gold- master) angeht .


----------



## DaEngineer (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen")*

Stimmt schon, ne Goldmasterversion zurückzuziehen ist...peinlich?


----------



## DaDeUs (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen")*

Hmm... wenn ihr jetzt anfangt euch darüber aufzuregen das das Spiel aufgrund von Verbesserungen evtl. verschoben wird und  euch vorher jedoch darüber aufgeregt habt dass das Spiel unfertig auf den Markt geworfen wird... dann  weiß ich auch nicht... ihr werdet die Problematik sicher erkennen. 

Btw. Bitte nicht grundlos das Spiel bashen... ist meiner Ansicht nach genauso sinnlos wie Hypen


----------



## Muehlenbichl (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen")*



			
				DaDeUs am 21.09.2006 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... wenn ihr jetzt anfangt euch darüber aufzuregen das das Spiel aufgrund von Verbesserungen evtl. verschoben wird und  euch vorher jedoch darüber aufgeregt habt dass das Spiel unfertig auf den Markt geworfen wird... dann  weiß ich auch nicht... ihr werdet die Problematik sicher erkennen.
> 
> Btw. Bitte nicht grundlos das Spiel bashen... ist meiner Ansicht nach genauso sinnlos wie Hypen



Falls Du meine Frage meinst: ich reg mich doch gar nicht auf, will halt nur wissen ob der Termin noch zu halten ist.

Wenn das heute noch in der Mache ist, sind es noch 22 Tage für Presswerk, Auslieferung usw.  Frag mich nur ob das reicht.


----------



## DaDeUs (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen")*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 21.09.2006 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 21.09.2006 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, meinte ich nicht. Ich hab es selbst vorbestellt und freue mich drauf und hoffe auf keine Verzögerung.  Ich meinte eher die Leute die aufgrund der evtl. Verzögerung jetzt wieder anfangen zu meckern.


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen")*



			
				DaDeUs am 21.09.2006 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte eher die Leute die aufgrund der evtl. Verzögerung jetzt wieder anfangen zu meckern.




ich finds nurmehr amüsant.   

aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich : das ist ein armutszeugnis für den entwickler.


----------



## DaDeUs (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen")*



			
				Bonkic am 21.09.2006 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 21.09.2006 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Najo ich glaub nicht dass die darüber glücklich sind...  Aber wie man vorher schon gelesen hat die haben teills 4wochen lang  16std am tag  7tage die woche gearbeitet...  Also evtl steht da auch viel Druck hinter den Termin zu halten. Es geht ja mal wieder um Geld.... leider. Ob das nun ein Armutszeugnis ist weiß ich nicht...  Bei Softwareentwicklungen schafft man es oft nicht in der selbst veranschlagten Zeit und unter Stress macht man mehr Fehler. Respekt überhaupt an die Entwickler solcher Spiele. Hoher Leistungsdruck und Stress, dann noch eine nicht einfach zu durchschauende Community. Da kann ich ein paar Fehler schon verzeihen.


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen")*



			
				DaDeUs am 21.09.2006 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich ein paar Fehler schon verzeihen.




klar - keine frage, es erwartet ja auch keiner ein zu 100 % fehlerfreies spiel.
aber die `fehler` müssen ja schon gravierend sein, denn auf dem cover wurden bislang nur sehr wenige (oder ists sogar eine premiere ? ) spiele dermassen abgewatscht .


----------



## Hausratte (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen")*



			
				Bonkic am 21.09.2006 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finds nurmehr amüsant.
> 
> aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich : das ist ein armutszeugnis für den entwickler.




Ich denke eher, das das am Publisher liegt.
Bei "Die Gilde 2" ist es doch der selbe Zirkus, sieht eher so aus als hätte JoWood den Entwicklern (Piranha Bytes und 4Head) die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt.

Nach dem Motto:
 Egal ob fertig oder nicht, wir wollen Kohle sehen also raus damit in den Handel.


----------



## Moejoe82 (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen")*

Na toll, da freut man sich mal auf ein Spiel und dann sowas...

Verbunden mit den recht hohen Hardwareanforderungen wird das für mich wohl darauf hinauslaufen das ich es mir wahrscheinlich erst in einem Jahr als Budget holen werde und dann daür gepatched auf einem neuen Rechnr mit allen Details spiele.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen")*

Da ich weder in Gothic noch in Gothic 2 oder auch in Die Nacht der Raben irgendwelche Bugs hatte, machen ich mir jetzt beim dritten Teil keine sorgen. *Hier* ein statment von Jowood. Freut mich zu hören....


----------



## Kandinata (21. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen")*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 21.09.2006 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich weder in Gothic noch in Gothic 2 oder auch in Die Nacht der Raben irgendwelche Bugs hatte, machen ich mir jetzt beim dritten Teil keine sorgen. *Hier* ein statment von Jowood. Freut mich zu hören....



abwarten, viel blabla kann jeder machen wie man aus der vergangenheit gelernt hat, hier wird sich für meinen geschmack schon wieder ZU superlativ aus dem fenster gelernt damit die masse beruhigt ist

und die rede von ihm sind nur die "A bugs", wo man erwarten muss das sie nicht mehr drin sind, die restlichen bugs wo die zeitschriften erwähnen fallen da nicht drunter


----------



## Leptosom (22. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen")*



			
				Kandinata am 21.09.2006 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> SPEEDI007 am 21.09.2006 23:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf die Aussagen von JoWood kann man eh net so viel geben. Laut denen wurde bis zuletzt an Die Gilde 2 gearbeitet. Interessant daß die ältesten Bugs im 1.1er Patchlog auf den 11.08. datiert sind...

Außerdem, bei aller Toleranz dem Entwickler/Publisher gegenüber - es mag vielleicht keine komplett bugfreien Spiele geben, dafür ist die verwendete Hardware zu unterschiedlich (obwohl hier DirectX und Co. einiges erleichtert/verbessert haben) aber in den Fällen von Die Gilde 2 und Gothic 3 handelt es sich um eine große Anzahl inhaltlicher Bugs, die nicht auf die verwendete Hardware zurückzuführen sind. Kleinere Bugs mag man verschmerzen, bei der Schwere die die Bugs bei Gothic wohl haben werden seh ich es als Unverschämtheit an, so ein Spiel auf den Markt zu werfen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 21.09.2006 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Dadurch entsteht aber auch ein Vertrauensverhältnis zwischen Publisher und Magazin. Wenn man als Redakteur sieht, ein Spiel ist nicht testbar, dann schickt man es einfach zurück an den Publisher. Egal ob freigegeben oder nicht. Sollte dann der Publisher nicht mit einer Mastertermin-Verschiebung reagieren, ist er selbst schuld, dann gibts eben einen saftigen Testbericht anhand der Verkaufsversion.
> 
> Wenn aber, wie in diesem Fall, der Hersteller sofort mit einer Verschiebung regiert, dann gehörte es meiner Meinung nach zum guten Anstand, dem Entwickler eine Chance geben, die neu produzierte Version noch einmal vorzulegen, bevor man sein Urteil verkündet, oder reisserische Auszüge aus dem Urteil vor-veröffentlich.


Ich finde diese Einstellung doch ein wenig erschreckend. Insbesondere aus Sicht eines Käufers, der etwa 50€ für ein Spiel ausgibt, sich (noch kostenlos) auf Webseiten oder im Mag (kostenpflichtig) informieren kann. Wenn so die "Vertrauensbasis" aussieht, dann sollten Online- und Printmedien mal überlegen, wie lange sie noch ihre Glaubwürdigkeit behalten werden. Unfertige, verbuggte Spiele sind eine Sache. Aber noch dreister als solche Spiele in die Läden bringen zu wollen ist es ja, wenn auch noch solche gravierenden Mängel unter den Tisch gekehrt werden. Es geht bei G3 (zumindest nach dem aktuellen Stand) NICH um ein Spiel, welches in vielleicht 6 Monaten auf den Markt kommt. Es geht um ein Spiel, welches in etwa 20 Tagen(!) im Handel zu haben sein wird. Und ob nun der Mastertermin verlegt wird oder ein Patch zum Release kommt, ist doch im Grunde genau gleich. In beiden Fällen haben die Entwickler die gleiche Zeit die Fehler zu beheben. Und wie lange Entwickler selbst an kleinen Patches arbeiten war ja oft genug zu sehen.
Zuerst prügeln die Fanboys aus die PCP ein, weil sie eine - angeblich - viel zu alte Version genutzt hätten. Dann wird plötzlich - nach knapp 10 Tagen - öffentlich die Goldmasterversion als "fehlerhaft" bekanntgegeben. Dies passierte NICHT als die Fehler bemerkt wurde. Dies passierte nachdem sich immer mehr die kritischen Stimmen zu Wort melden und nun zuletzt PCP mal ordentlich "Dampf abgelassen hat". Durchaus kann man sagen, es hätte auch dezenter gemacht werden können. Allerdings ist dieser erbärmliche Zustand schon viel zu lange Alltag bei PC und Videospielen. Die bezahlten „Tester“ loben im Vorfeld fast immer nur das Spiel in den Himmel und Schwächen werden nebenbei im Nebensatz oder im Review 1 Monat später angesprochen, wenn die Feedbackforen nur so überquellen.

Am Ende schadet sich die Industrie damit nur selber, der Sündenbock wird immer nur woanders gesucht. Entwickler und Publisher dürfen sich da nicht wundern, wenn die Käufer beispielsweise den Wert der Software nicht so ganz sehen. Negativbeispiele für unfertige Spiele gibt es in Massen und monatlich neue Problemfälle. Spätestens nach der letzten Meldung mit dem neuen Goldmaster, etc. ist doch zumindest bestätigt, dass G3 in der aktuellen Fassung alles andere als „rund“ ist. Aber auch Webseiten und Mags sollten sich fragen, ob sie dadurch Kunden gewinnen, wenn sie bei solchen Versionen nur den Hype ankurbeln und positive Specials oder  Vorschauberichte bringen. Nicht nur die Fanboys scheinen da mit rosaroter Brille rumzulaufen.
G3 wird sicherlich ein schönes Spiel, wenn es wirklich spielbar und final ist. Nur bis dahin erwarte ich als Käufer und Kunde Ehrlichkeit. Ehrlichkeit vom Entwickler, Publisher und der kommerziellen Presse. Wer einem das nicht bieten kann, der darf sich über einen angeschlagenen Ruf nicht wundern. 
Die PCP hat – ebenso wie beispielsweise 4Players – den aktuellen Zustand von G3 als nicht so berauschend empfunden. In beiden Fällen wurde keine Wertung vergeben, sondern primär der Kunde und ehrliche(!) Käufer darüber informiert, was ihn wohl in etwa am Mitte Oktober erwartet. Andere, wie beispielsweise die GS, sehen G3 ja jetzt schon als „bugfrei“ an.  Es wird interessant, was der Rest berichten wird und welche schönen und weniger schönen Erfahrungen die Spieler machen werden.


----------



## Kandinata (22. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.09.2006 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst prügeln die Fanboys aus die PCP ein, weil sie eine - angeblich - viel zu alte Version genutzt hätten. Dann wird plötzlich - nach knapp 10 Tagen - öffentlich die Goldmasterversion als "fehlerhaft" bekanntgegeben. Dies passierte NICHT als die Fehler bemerkt wurde. Dies passierte nachdem sich immer mehr die kritischen Stimmen zu Wort melden und nun zuletzt PCP mal ordentlich "Dampf abgelassen hat"



das glaube ich nämlich auch dass es ein poker war, ob der hype es schafft (wie immer eigentlich) die fehler zu überdecken und man alles mit paar flickpatches am releasetag gerade biegen kann


----------



## Boba2003 (22. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Ich bin froh das wenigstens etwas gemacht wird. Lieber eine neue GM-Version als gleich 1 Std nach Release einen Patch raus zu bringen was heutzutage leider üblich geworden ist. 
Ich werde es mir holen und mir meine eigene Meinung darüber bilden.


----------



## STF (22. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.09.2006 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Sinnvoller Text




Das seh ich genauso.
Qualität ist grad in der schnellen Wegwerfgesellschaft ein Knackpunkt und sollte daher mehr im Vordergrund stehen.
Dann muss sich auch die Game-Industrie nicht über so viele Raubkopien wundern.



			
				HanFred am 21.09.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 21.09.2006 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das mach ich auch so.

Die Katze im Sack hab ich schon öfter gekauft, diese Zeiten sind vorbei.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Also imo hat da die PCP ein großes Lob verdient. Wenn das Spiel in der vorliegenden Version wirklich einen so schlimmen Zustand hatte, dann sollten das die Mags auch klipp und klar ansprechen und *nichts* schönreden. Der ehrliche Käufer hat schließlich das recht auf ein relativ bugfreies Produkt und gerade in dieser Hinsicht wurden die Käufer in den letzten Monaten verarscht bis zum geht nicht mehr. SO gehts jedenfalls nicht mehr weiter, denn ich sehe nicht ein Geld auszugeben für ein Produkt dass nur 3/4 fertig ist. Mit dem Thema Bugs sollte viel viel kritischer umgegangen werden.
Fair war da ja von der PCP auch noch, dass sie keine Wertung vergeben haben, sondern erst mal warten. Hätten sie da nämlich eine Wertung vergeben dann wäre das wohl eine katastrophale gewesen. Auch verstehe ich die Diskussionen wegen der Version nicht. Der Publisher schickt doch das Testmuster an die Spielemags und gibt es zum testen frei und wenn das wirklich eine ältere Version gewesen sein sollte, wären sie doch selbst schuld.


----------



## Tiger39 (22. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Leptosom am 21.09.2006 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Night_Wolf_2100 am 21.09.2006 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn?!Das Spiel ist ja sozusagen NICHT FERTIG.Wieviele Baugs sind das denn etwa?


----------



## STF (22. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Tiger39 am 22.09.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das denn?!Das Spiel ist ja sozusagen NICHT FERTIG.Wieviele Baugs sind das denn etwa?



Tja, das wissen wohl nur die Entwickler selbst.   

Ansonsten empfiehlt es sich Threads immer von Anfang an zu lesen, da klärt sich meist viel auf.   (Falls du Bugs meintest)


----------



## Leptosom (22. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Tiger39 am 22.09.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das denn?!Das Spiel ist ja sozusagen NICHT FERTIG.Wieviele Baugs sind das denn etwa?



Gute Frage. Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob die Zahl die ich gelesen habe für den ersten Patch von Die Gilde 2 oder Gothic 3 war. Da war von dem ersten Patch der 400+ Fehler behebt die Rede. 
Nichtsdestotrotz gehe ich im Zweifelsfall bei beiden Spielen davon aus daß die Bugmenge hoch ist.


----------



## STF (22. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.09.2006 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Publisher schickt doch das Testmuster an die Spielemags und gibt es zum testen frei und wenn das wirklich eine ältere Version gewesen sein sollte, wären sie doch selbst schuld.



Das kann ich auch irgendwie nicht richtig nachvollziehen.
Der der den Fehler macht oder begeht ist (in meinen Augen) selbst schuld.
Oder wer sonst?


----------



## Wunderheiler (22. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Leptosom am 22.09.2006 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiger39 am 22.09.2006 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es war die Gilde und die (meisten) Fehler wurden (angeblich) durch den Releasepatch nicht gefixt...


----------



## daCarter (22. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

langsam wirds nur noch lächerlich mit gothic 3, erst tun sie so als wenn sie das beste rollenspiel aller zeiten basteln, verkaufens auf der gc als grossen oblivion killer und jetzt ziehen sie aufgrund schlechter presse endlich mal die notbremse um sich nicht ganz zu blamieren...dann nehme ich doch lieber 1-2 verschiebungen in kauf als mich für 45€ als betatester zu betätigen


----------



## Larry_C (23. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

vielleicht sollte man mal aufhören jetzt schon zu weinen und das spiel samt patch erscheinen lassen............. die vorgänger waren ja auch nicht perfekt als sie erschienen sind - und trotzdem gehören sie jetzt wohl zu den besten spielen überhaupt.....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen" - PCG 87% - GS 85%)*

*Wertung GameStar*
In der kommenden Ausgabe der Gamestar (11/2006 Oktober) wurde Gothic 3 ausgiebig getestet - jedenfalls diejenige Version von Gothic 3, die den Testern der Zeitschrift vorlag.

Das Testurteil wurde nun von einem User im Gamestar-Forum veröffentlicht:

Grafik 9/10
+ detaillierte Landschaften, + schicke Zaubereffekte, + stimmige Beleuchtung, - teils lächerliche Animationen
Sound 8/10
+ orchestraler Soundtrack, + sehr gute Sprecher, + Umgebungsgeräusche, - teils mäßige Effekte, - Aussetzer in Dialogen
Balance 6/10
+ drei Schwierigkeitsgrade, + gefährliche Gebiete werden von großen Monstern bewacht, - Niveau schwankt, - zähes Aufleveln
Atmosphäre 9/10
+ lebendige Welt, + funktionierendes Rufsystem, + Tag-Nacht-Wechsel, + Wetter, - diverse Logikfehler, - teils derbe KI-Macken
Bedienung 8/10
+ eingängige Steuerung, + übersichtliches Charakterfenster, + nützliche Fertigkeitenleiste, - Quest-Log, - Menüs
Umfang 10/10
+ drei riesige Gebiete, + massenhaft Quests, + drei Fraktionen, + Wiederspielwert, + unzählige Geheimnisse zu entdecken
Quests/Handlung 9/10
+ spannende Geschichte, + gut in die Story eingebunden, + mehrere Lösungswege, - manchmal mühsame Aufträge
Kampfsystem 6/10
+ viele Kombos möglich, + jeder Gegner erfordert eine andere Taktik, - in größeren Gruppen ungenau, - miese Kollegen-KI
Charaktere 10/10
+ umfangreiches Fertigkeitensystem, + Nahkamp-Fernkampf-Magie, + nützliche Berufe, + Heldenentwicklung gut planbar
Items 10/10
+ fraktionsspezifische Waffen und Rüstungen, + massenhaft Zaubersprüche, + Herstellen eigener Gegenstände

Als finale Wertung vergibt die Gamestar 85(89) %.
Die 85 % beziehen sich auf die den Testern vorliegende Version. Die 89 % hingegen sind eine reine Schätzung und bewerten die angekündigte zweite Goldmaster-Version, die noch in Arbeit ist und daher nicht getestet werden konnte.
(Quelle: World of Gothic)

*Wertung PCGames: 87%*
Zitat Kommentar: "Richtig übel sind die vielen Fehler, die der Testversion anhaften".
Das ist dann auch der eine Negativpunkt.

"Mängellliste PCG":
- Abstürze
- KI-Aussetzer / unglaubwürdiges Verhalten
- Quests nicht lösbar durch KI Probleme
- Fehlerhafter Mauszeiger
- Hotspots / Markierungen fehlen
- Fehler in der Wegführung

Testversion: Vom 12.09 (also wie PCP) auch auch hier bemerkt die PCG gleich zahlreiche Fehler (Zitat "Teilweise gravierend"
-> Nachfrage beim Entwickler -> Ja, ja alle Bugs sind aus der Verkaufsversion raus


----------



## Klon1234 (23. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen" - PCG 87% - GS 85%)*



> -> Nachfrage beim Entwickler -> Ja, ja *alle* Bugs sind aus der Verkaufsversion raus


Wers glaubt...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen" - PCG 87% - GS 85%)*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.09.2006 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Better Luck Next Time[...]


Herrlich, wenn sogar die GS sich über das Fehleraufkommen und die KI-Probleme aufregt (ja, bla, "frühe" Testfassung, bla), dann haben die Entwickler wohl wirklich noch lecker viel zu tun um das Spiel auf Vordermann zu bringen. So langsam überzeugen mich die diversen Berichte allerdings definitiv auf einen sofortigen Kauf zu verzichten, und das Game erst als Budget-Spiel für 20 Euro zu erwerben. Das Risiko mit dem Game baden zu gehen ist mir so zu groß. Ich bin schließlich kein Gothic-Fan, sondern nur ein Sympathisant. Vielleicht habe ich dann auch passende Hardware wenn das Game im Budget-Regal liegt, von der Technikfront hört man ja auch gruselige Geschichten ("Ruckelt auch mit 2 GB-Ram") *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Iceman (23. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen" - PCG 87% - GS 85%)*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.09.2006 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> von der Technikfront hört man ja auch gruselige Geschichten ("Ruckelt auch mit 2 GB-Ram") *g*



Ich hab gelesen, dass das Spiel auf allem was nicht Dualcore ist ruckeln soll. Sagte einer der Entwickler im Interview auf krawall.de oder so.
Das klingt toll


----------



## AngelJdF (23. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen" - PCG 87%)*

Das hab ich mir ja gedacht. Kaum wird mal eine gute Sache von Gothic 2 übernommen, schon wird das Spiel mit einer 6/10 im Punkt Balancing abgestraft. Muss man den jede 100 Meter einen neuen Level erreichen wie in Diablo? Muss den jeder Gegner gleich stark sein wie in Oblivion?

Durch diese beiden Punkte hat damals schon Gothic 2 die Topwertung versäumt, weil die Tester zu faul sind das ganze Spiel durchzuspielen und stattdessen nur max. 20 Stunden spielen. Dadurch meinen sie, dass überstarke Gegner durch mangelndes Balancing hervorgerufen werden.

HALLO DAS IST KEIN EGOSHOOTER ÄNDERT MAL EURE TESTKRITERIEN MIT DEM SELTSAMEN 20H-KURVENDIAGRAMM!


PS: Das einzig gute an CBS ist, dass sie erst die finale Version testen, nicht 1 Monat  vor erscheinen die Pre-Alpha Version


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen" - PCG 87%)*



			
				AngelJdF am 23.09.2006 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Das einzig gute an CBS ist, dass sie erst die finale Version testen, nicht 1 Monat  vor erscheinen die Pre-Alpha Version


 Aber die ganzen Mags die Gothic 3 bereits getestet haben, haben doch die "finale" Version getestet. Nur fiel dem Entwickler wohl nach Rücksprache mit den Mags auf, dass die Fassung wohl doch nicht so final war. Imho ist das Bashing bzw. das Anprangern der Fehler durchaus angebracht. Vielleicht ist die finale Final nun finaler als es die alte Final war.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen" - PCG 87%)*

Das Anprangern von Fehlern ist IMO sicherlich angebracht. Die anderen Mags PCG und GS kreiden G3 ja ähnlich viele Schwächen / Mängel an, wie die PCP.
Was mich nur erschreckt, wie dann trotzdem Wertungen im 8Xer Bereich vergeben werden:



			
				PCGames Test schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Jowood versicherte man uns, dass die Bugs bis zum Release am 13. Oktober der Vergangenheit angehören. Wie das gehen soll, ohne die Käufer zu verärgern? Ganz einfach: Gothic 3 ist mit einer Auto-Update-Funktion ausgestattet, sodass jeder Spieler mit Internetverbindung direkt die neuste Version des Spiels herunterladen kann, noch bevor es das erste Mal gestartet wird.
> 
> Warum kein Gold-Award?
> Wir können nur das bewerten, was uns zum Testen vorliegt. So gerne wir auch glauben möchten, dass Gothic 3 am Tag seiner Veröffentlichung bugfrei ist, können wir doch nicht sicher sein - *unsere Wertung basiert weder auf Vermutung noch Hoffnung.* Daher werden wir uns die gepatchte Verkaufsversion des Spiels nochmals sehr genau anschauen und auf www.pcgames.de regelmäßig aktualisierte Test-Updates für Sie bereithalten.



Nur worauf soll die Wertung dann basieren? Bei den Mängeln 8X???
Ein Gilde 2 bekommt wegen vieler Mängel 66%...


----------



## der-jan (23. September 2006)

also es ist schon irgendwie lächerlich
da kommen die magazine immer mit der methode daher, daß es für "spielspaß" unbedingt eine 100ter einteilung braucht um es richtig darzustellen

da gehen nicht 3von5 sternen um weniger spaß von viel spaß zu unterscheiden, nein, da muss ein deutlicher unterschied von 20-30 oder gar 40 prozentpunkten geben... aber wenn ein titel wie gothic 3 bugs aufweißt die allen anschein nach mehr als nur ne kleinigkeit sind, dann werden nur ne handvoll punkt abgezogen? bekommt der titel immer noch ne 80iger wertung?

das ist doch ein totaler schiefstand, es gibt bugfreie spiele im 80iger bereich die ich als richtig klasse ansehen (ehrlich gesagt gibt es auch welche im 70iger und 60iger bereich) aber dieses titel soll trotz abstürzen, quests die ins leere laufen etc immer noch "für nen 80iger spaß" bereiten?

wenn man nicht den mut hat wirklich den "spielspaß der vorliegenden version" zu bewerten, dann sollte man wie die powerplay wenigsten sagen, wertung ist erstmal nicht!


----------



## Spassbremse (23. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen" - PCG 87% - GS 85%)*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.09.2006 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 23.09.2006 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bezeichne mich zwar als Fan, aber da 2006 für mich zu 80% aus zum Release unfertigen Spielen bestand, bin ich mittlerweile dazu übergegangen, mit dem Kauf mind. 4 Wochen nach VÖ zu warten. Im Fall von G3 werd' ich wahrscheinlich sogar bis nächstes Jahr warten, um es dann fehler- und ruckelfrei auf nem' 4GB Vista-Rechner mit Dx 10 GraKa genießen zu können. 
 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Leptosom (23. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen" - PCG 87%)*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.09.2006 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Anprangern an von Fehlern ist IMO sicherlich angebracht. Die anderen Mags PCG und GS kreiden G3 ja ähnlich viele Schwächen / Mängel an, wie die PCP.
> Was mich nur erschreckt, wie dann trotzdem Wertungen im 8Xer Bereich vergeben werden:
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ja schon lange so, daß die Zeitungen ihren Wertungsspielraum nicht ausschöpfen. Da hat man die Möglichkeit Bewertungen von 1-100 zu verteilen und im Endeffekt landet dann 90% der Spiele im oberen Viertel - verdient oder nicht. Irgendwann wenn dann fast jedes Spiel bei 99% landet ist es dann wieder mal Zeit für eine Wertungsreform und das Ganze beginnt von Neuem.

Ich finde die Wertung aber auch komisch - quasi nur wegen der tollen Idee, Athmosphäre und Grafik ein Spiel gut zu bewerten und dabei das in meinen Augen Wichtigste - Spielbarkeit - geringer zu gewichten ist keine so gute Idee.

Aber ehrlich gesagt - mich wundert die Wertung von 87% trotz Bugs nicht, ich hätte sogar 90% erwartet - nicht weil diue Bugs nicht schlimm wären sondern weil ich die PC Games bei bestimmten Spielen für befangen halte. 

Sagen wir es einfach so - eine Ohrfeige für den Publisher bzw. Entwickler sieht anders aus als 87% respektive 66% bei Die Gilde 2.


----------



## DaDeUs (23. September 2006)

der-jan am 23.09.2006 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> also es ist schon irgendwie lächerlich
> da kommen die magazine immer mit der methode daher, daß es für "spielspaß" unbedingt eine 100ter einteilung braucht um es richtig darzustellen
> 
> da gehen nicht 3von5 sternen um weniger spaß von viel spaß zu unterscheiden, nein, da muss ein deutlicher unterschied von 20-30 oder gar 40 prozentpunkten geben... aber wenn ein titel wie gothic 3 bugs aufweißt die allen anschein nach mehr als nur ne kleinigkeit sind, dann werden nur ne handvoll punkt abgezogen? bekommt der titel immer noch ne 80iger wertung?
> ...



Ich behaupte mal frech, dass Gothic 3 mir Trotz der Bugs und evtl. ärgerlichen Abstürze mehr Spaß bereiten würde als die meisten anderen Games auch wenn die komplett Bugfrei wären.
Ihr regt euch darüber auf, als wär es der Weltuntergang...  Gothic 3 ist nicht das einizge Spiel was verbuggt auf den Markt kommt, aber vielleicht eines der wenigen wo diese Bugs noch ausgemerzt werden. 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf das Spiel. Wenn es nur die Bugs sind die es zu bemängeln gibt und nicht inhaltliche Probleme... ist für mich alles in Ordnung. Das mag verblendet erscheinen.. aber wenn man z.B The Fall durchgespielt hat gewöhnt man sich an einiges.


----------



## euterkuh (23. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen" - PCG 87%)*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.09.2006 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Anprangern von Fehlern ist IMO sicherlich angebracht. Die anderen Mags PCG und GS kreiden G3 ja ähnlich viele Schwächen / Mängel an, wie die PCP.
> Was mich nur erschreckt, wie dann trotzdem Wertungen im 8Xer Bereich vergeben werden:
> 
> 
> ...





vielleicht sind die redakteure ja gothic fans und bewerten ihr gefühl bei dem 
spiel; man hat ja von vielen testern auf wog gehört, dass das spiel trotzdem tierisch geil sein soll, auch wenn ein "paar" bugs drinne sind.
ich muss sagen, dass ich pb zutraue, dass sie ein super spiel hinbekommen. bewertungen im 80ger bereich geben mir vor allendingen Hoffnung, dass die "Mängel" nicht so groß sind.... ob die bewertung berechtigt ist, ist eine andere Frage. Es will ja jeder im Grunde genommen solch eine Bewertung sehen....

Im Grunde genommen hat scheiß JoWooD schuld an dem Desaster... Release um 1.5 Monate nach hinten und dann ne 90er WErtung...

Ich werds mir auf jeden Fall kaufen, nicht ums Jowoods sondern um pbs Willen wegen und weil es ein tierisch geiles spiel wird (nach ein paar Patches)

- andere Möglichkeit, die Jungs von PB schaffen das Spiel bugfrei und superoptimiert bis zum Realease (also den erstenPathc)

Viva la Gothic


----------



## Leptosom (23. September 2006)

der-jan am 23.09.2006 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man nicht den mut hat wirklich den "spielspaß der vorliegenden version" zu bewerten, dann sollte man wie die powerplay wenigsten sagen, wertung ist erstmal nicht!



Seh ich genauso. Ein Spielemagazin hat für mich als Käufer/Abonnent den Sinn, daß ich mich *vorab* über die Qualität eines Spieles informieren kann. Dabei erwarte ich dann auch eine harte aber faire Bewertung die auch beinhaltet, ein nicht fertiges Produkt entweder abzuwerten (und zwar um mehr als 3 Pünktchen...) oder den Test bis zu augenscheinlichen Fertigstellung zu verschieben. Wichtig für mich ist, daß der Test dem Produkt entspricht, welches ich im Laden erwerbe und nicht einer Version nach potentiell bereitgestellten Patches.
Andernfalls kann man genausogut die Ankündigung von vor einigen Jahren bewerten - das macht aus meiner Sicht keinen großen Unterschied. 

Ich für meinen Teil kann sagen - wenn Fehler wie "häufige Abstürze auch beim Speichern", "KI-Aussetzer" etc. nur zu einer Abwertung auf 87% führen, dann zweifle ich hier ein wenig an der Objektivität. In Schulnoten gesehen entspricht diese Wertung einer 2. 
Wenn ich dann noch den Kommentar "Die 87 Punkte sind als Mindestwertung anzusehen" lese, dann frage ich mich, wie verbuggt ein Spiel erst sein muß damit hier eine massive Abwertung erfolgt oder wieviel "Zuwendung" notwendig war um diese zu verhindern.


----------



## Leptosom (23. September 2006)

DaDeUs am 23.09.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf das Spiel. Wenn es nur die Bugs sind die es zu bemängeln gibt und nicht inhaltliche Probleme... ist für mich alles in Ordnung. Das mag verblendet erscheinen.. aber wenn man z.B The Fall durchgespielt hat gewöhnt man sich an einiges.



Die Frage ist halt immer ob man sich daran gewöhnen möchte. Ich für meinen Teil möchte - wenn ich mir ein Spiel für 40-50 € kaufe - eine spielbare, bugarme/-freie  Version und bin nicht bereit dem Publisher vor Fertigstellung mein Geld in den Rachen zu werfen.

Wenn die Entwicklung so weitergeht, dann sieht es bei Gothic 4 wahrscheinlich so aus: JoWood/PB kündigt den Release von Gothic 4 in 2-3 Jahren an, die Arbeiten beginnen sobald die Käufer vorab ihr Geld überwiesen haben. 

Das Schlimme an der Sache - so wichtig viele Leute dieses Spiel nehmen würden sie sich wahrscheinlich freudig auf das Ganze einlassen.


----------



## daCarter (23. September 2006)

die 87% für G3 sind wahrscheinlich genauso lächerlich wie damals die 96% für HL2, da spielen andere faktoren bei der bewertung anscheinend ene größere rolle als die offensichtliche qualität des produktes wenn man die bewertungen dann im vergleich mit anderen games sieht die min. genauso gut sind 

ich kann mich noch an die gc erinnern da hab ich ja g3 gespielt und es ist in 10min 8 mal abgestürtzt da hab ich noch zu dem typen da gemeint ob das in der final auch so ist da meint er die version sei vom dienstag, lol 

darauf ich na dann brauchts ja wieder 2-3 patches bis es läuft..da hat er nur gegrinst..da war mir doch alles klar und er sagte zu mir wortwörlich "normal dürfte das spiel erst im november oder dezember released werden!"

und ich denke schon das G3 gg oblivion nen stück weit was vorraus hat, da muss ich mir nur die matschtexturen anschaun auf distanz oder das hässliche hdr und die hardwareanforderungen sind auch jenseits von gut und böse..und dann noch die lausige lokalisierung und das schlimmste der support 4 monate nach erscheinen beqeumt man sich dann mal nen patch rauszubringen..


----------



## Iceman (23. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen" - PCG 87%)*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.09.2006 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Anprangern von Fehlern ist IMO sicherlich angebracht. Die anderen Mags PCG und GS kreiden G3 ja ähnlich viele Schwächen / Mängel an, wie die PCP.
> Was mich nur erschreckt, wie dann trotzdem Wertungen im 8Xer Bereich vergeben werden:
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das hab ich befürchtet. Da liegt ein Testmuster mit massiven Mängeln vor und anstatt das kritisch zu testen und entsprechend zu werten (oder auch nicht zu werten, siehe PCPP) wird auf das Abwiegeln des Publishers gehört und trotzdem hoch gewertet.

Das ist sowas von bigott und unseriös, da weiß ich genau warum ich keines der Printmagazine mehr kaufe. Wobei, diesen Monat werd ich mir die PCPP mal wieder zulegen, als Lob für kritische Berichterstattung und weil die, im Gegensatz zum Computec Verlag, die Gothic 2 Gold Variante auf ein Heft packen, was dann auch noch günstiger ist als ne PCG, anstatt geldgierig Spiel und Addon auf 2 Hefte zu verteilen. Auch sowas muss belohnt werden.


----------



## Iceman (23. September 2006)

daCarter am 23.09.2006 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich denke schon das G3 gg oblivion nen stück weit was vorraus hat, da muss ich mir nur die matschtexturen anschaun auf distanz oder das hässliche hdr und die hardwareanforderungen sind auch jenseits von gut und böse..und dann noch die lausige lokalisierung und das schlimmste der support 4 monate nach erscheinen beqeumt man sich dann mal nen patch rauszubringen..



Hast du mal aktuelle Screenshots von Gothic 3 gesehen? Sieht imo nen gutes Stück schlechter aus als Oblivion. Und die Hardwareanforderungen von G3 sind noch nen gutes Stück höher, immerhin sagte einer der Entwickler im Interview, dass es auf jedem PC der keinen Dualcore Prozessor hat ruckeln wird.


----------



## gothic3mezger (23. September 2006)

Iceman am 23.09.2006 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> daCarter am 23.09.2006 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist mir auch aufgefallen.
In einigen Stllen siehts uas wie Gothic 1 und an anderen Stllen wiederum wie Grafik Referenz


----------



## ich98 (23. September 2006)

seid doch froh das Gothic3 nicht nur aus HDR oder Bloom besteht, der alles total künstlich aufhellt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen" - PCG 87%)*



			
				Leptosom am 23.09.2006 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ehrlich gesagt - mich wundert die Wertung von 87% trotz Bugs nicht, ich hätte sogar 90% erwartet - nicht weil diue Bugs nicht schlimm wären sondern weil ich die PC Games bei bestimmten Spielen für befangen halte.
> 
> Sagen wir es einfach so - eine Ohrfeige für den Publisher bzw. Entwickler sieht anders aus als 87% respektive 66% bei Die Gilde 2.


Die Gleichung ist wohl ganz einfach: Je höher das (potentielle) öffentliche Interesse an einem Spiel, desto höher auch der "Verzeihfaktor" bei den Gamemags im Bezug auf verbugte Fassungen. Man will den Fanboys wohl so keine Angriffsfläche bieten und Fehler eher runterspielen. "Ein Patch ist in Arbeit, die Entwickler *haben uns versprochen* Fehler zum Verkaufsstart zu korrigieren." Gnar...
Jeder andere Titel der nicht so im Rampenlicht wie G3 steht, hätte mit SICHERHEIT eine "Schlag ins Gesicht" Wertung erfahren. Wie eben das im Bezug zu G3 relativ unbekannte "Gilde 2". 

Klingt beim ersten Lesen sicherlich arg merkwürdig und vielleicht sehr spekulativ, aber mir drängt sich mittlerweile tatsächlich der Eindruck auf. Da stellt sich wohl wirklich die Frage, ob unsere Mags einfach zu "feige" sind, um freigegebene Testfassungen von "Big Games" auch mal mit satten - 20% zu rügen, oder leben die auf einer bunten Knuddelinsel, wo man gutgläubig auf die Publisher und Entwickler baut, die ja Fehler schnell berichtigen werden? Sorry, aber 8X % Wertungen für eine Fassung, die laut Angaben der Tester nicht richtig spielbar war (Spielstände, Abstürze, nicht lösbare Quests aufgrund von Bugs) sind doch eher eine satte Ohrfeige ins Gesicht der "normalen Spieler" die halbwegs kritische Berichte und Einschätzungen erwarten, oder? Man mag es kaum glauben, aber die Leute, die beim Anblick des Namens "Gothic 3" nicht direkt feucht im Schritt werden, erwarten vielleicht auch mal Wertungen die man objektiv als "angemessen" bezeichnen würde. Zumal solche Bugs nicht in die Kategorie “Flüchtigkeitsfehler” fallen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## der-jan (23. September 2006)

DaDeUs am 23.09.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich behaupte mal frech, dass Gothic 3 mir Trotz der Bugs und evtl. ärgerlichen Abstürze mehr Spaß bereiten würde als die meisten anderen Games auch wenn die komplett Bugfrei wären.
> Ihr regt euch darüber auf, als wär es der Weltuntergang...  Gothic 3 ist nicht das einizge Spiel was verbuggt auf den Markt kommt, aber vielleicht eines der



ich reg mich nicht darüber auf, daß es in der gothic reihe bei den release versionen bugs gibt 
das hat tradition, bis jetzt haben sie es mit patches hinbekommen und sie werden es auch diesmal mit patches hinbekommen, davon gehe ich stark aus
* nur * gehe ich davon aus, daß mir eine releaseversion von gothic 3 keinen vollpreis wert ist, genauso wäre mir meine zeit zu schade es zu spielen wenn noch ne latte bugs mir den spielspaß verringern

ich werd gothic 3 in 2-3 monaten vielleicht spielen, genauso wie ich gothic 1 erst ab version 1.07 und gothic 2 erst in der goldversion gespielt hab
und ich hatte an beiden spielen richtig viel spaß, laufen die gothic teile erstmal ordentlich, dann sind es wunderbare spiele 

aber so gut, daß sie mit bugs mir mehr spaß machen würden als andere titel... neeeee, soweit gehts nicht
es gibt sehr viele tolle spiele, so daß keinem langweilige sein sollte, daher sollte man immer erst spielen "wenn die version sich auch lohnt" 

es ist einfach ein hohn gegenüber zig anderen spielen wenn ein titel mit anscheinend zig bugs trotzdem mehr "spaß" machen soll als andere gute titel (denn ein 80iger soll ja ein guten spiel sein) die problemlos laufen

ne handvoll punktabzug aufgrund größerer bugs ist -wenn man ein wertungsgefüge mit 100ter einteilung hat - einfach ne schieflage


----------



## musclecar (23. September 2006)

ich hol mir gothic 3 so oder so,egal ob es bugs hat oder nicht.
gothic2 und gothic 1 hatten auch bugs und ich konnte es ohne probleme durchspielen und es hat spaß gemacht.
und die grafik sieht meiner meinung nach geil aus.
mir hat auch gothic 1 spaß gemacht als die grafik schon längst veraltet war und das gleiche erhoffe ich mir bei gothic 3


----------



## Leptosom (23. September 2006)

musclecar am 23.09.2006 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hol mir gothic 3 so oder so,egal ob es bugs hat oder nicht.



Ach wenn es doch nur Leute wie dich gäbe - die Softwarefirmen wären selig...


----------



## DaDeUs (23. September 2006)

der-jan am 23.09.2006 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 23.09.2006 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, ich könnte auch sagen dass Gothic 3 für mich ( <-- man beachte ^^ ) das tollste Spiel auf Erden ist ( stimmt so evtl nicht ganz, hab es ja noch nie gespielt ^^ ) und es würde stimmen. Wieso das nun ein Hohn für andere Spiele darstellt... da bin ich überfragt. Ich gehe immer von meinem subjektivem Geschmack aus. Und da kann ich gut und gern behauptet dass ich z.B. HL2, welches ich auch voller Vorfreude gekauft habe, öde fand. So öde dass ich so ein kurzes Spiel nicht mal durchgespielt hab.  An anderen Spielen ( mit teils total veralteter 2d grafik und  bugs ohne ende ) hab ich mehr Spaß gehabt und auch mehr Zeit damit verbracht.  
Und ich glaube nicht dass ich an einem heutigen C&C mehr spaß habe als früher am ersten Teil..

Aber heute muss ein Spiel immer zu 100% perfekt sein, die Entwickler dürfen sich keine Fehler mehr erlauben weil sie sonst von der Community gebasht werden.... evtl. ein Grund wieso immer mehr kleine Spieleschmieden verschwinden.

Edit1:  Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn das Spiel jetzt fast Bugfrei auf den Markt kommt? -_-


----------



## ich98 (23. September 2006)

Leptosom am 23.09.2006 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> musclecar am 23.09.2006 17:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann werd ich auch Programmierer    

Ich meine PB kann froh sein, dass die Magazine noch so gütig waren und trotzdem Wertungen im 8x vergeben haben bzw. einen Nachtest machen.

Eine <50 Wertung wäre mal richtiges Signal in Richtung der Publisher und Entwickler gewesen, so kommen sie mit einem kleinen Imageschaden davon.


----------



## annon11 (23. September 2006)

Warum testen die eine halbfertige Version   :-o .Is doch klar ,dass da Fehler drin sind.Kommt doch besser wenn man wartet und die Verkaufsversion testet.


----------



## pro-gamer (23. September 2006)

annon11 am 23.09.2006 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum testen die eine halbfertige Version   :-o .Is doch klar ,dass da Fehler drin sind.Kommt doch besser wenn man wartet und die Verkaufsversion testet.


Aber test eine Ausgabe früher --> mehr Leute kaufen Magazin --> mehr kohle


----------



## Iceman (23. September 2006)

annon11 am 23.09.2006 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum testen die eine halbfertige Version   :-o .Is doch klar ,dass da Fehler drin sind.Kommt doch besser wenn man wartet und die Verkaufsversion testet.



Dann steht der Test aber 2 Wochen nach Verkaufsstart im Zeitschriftenregal und dann opfert man lieber die journalistische Integrität auf dem Altar des Geldes.


----------



## N8Mensch (23. September 2006)

annon11 am 23.09.2006 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum testen die eine halbfertige Version   :-o .Is doch klar ,dass da Fehler drin sind.Kommt doch besser wenn man wartet und die Verkaufsversion testet.


Weil der Hersteller den Magazinen die Vollversion(Goldmaster) drei Wochen früher zur Verfügung gestellt hat?


----------



## daCarter (23. September 2006)

normal müste gothic ja dann ohne bugs locker ne 95% oder mehr schaffen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. September 2006)

DaDeUs am 23.09.2006 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber heute muss ein Spiel immer zu 100% perfekt sein, die Entwickler dürfen sich keine Fehler mehr erlauben weil sie sonst von der Community gebasht werden.... evtl. ein Grund wieso immer mehr kleine Spieleschmieden verschwinden.


Absolute Perfektion erwartet eigentlich niemand, jedoch Titel die so funktionieren, wie man es als zahlender Kunde wohl erwarten würde (wie gesagt, wir zahlen ja Geld in der Hoffnung einen funktionierenden Gegenwert zu erhalten). Negative Ausnahmen wie "The Fall", "Die Gilde 2" oder auch "Vampire Bloodlines" sollten sich nicht ereignen. Ich mache hier eigentlich nicht einmal den Entwickler wirkliche Vorwürfe, im Beispiel von G3 auch nicht PB, sondern wohl eher den Publishern. UND GERADE Publisher JoWood, den man eigentlich nicht mehr als "respektabel" titulieren kann, wenn man Katastrophen wie "Söldner" oder "Die Gilde 2" als Spieler mitgemacht hat, sollten ENTSCHIEDEN besser darauf achten, wie denn die Spiele am Ende auch ausgeliefert bzw. an Gamemags geschickt werden. Ich denke nicht, dass ein Entwickler der sich in das Projekt reinsteigert, lieber früher als später eine womöglich unfertige Fassung auf den Markt wirft (siehe Statement von weiter oben "Eigentlich sollte es im Dezember kommen"). Da ziehen dann wohl einfach Publisher die Reizleine und sagen: Das Spiel MUSS am XX.XX.2006 ins Regal kommen. Und genau hier ist das Problem. Klar, jetzt mag man wieder mit wirtschaftlichen Kalkulationen, Marktentwicklungen, Prognosen und anderen wirtschaftlichen Faktoren kontern, doch mich als Kunden interessieren diese Aspekte nicht. Ich will einfach nur ein feines Produkt. Wenn man recht hohe Stabilitätsstandards von Firmen wie Raven Software, id Software, Epic und Valve gewohnt ist, dann darf man ja wohl auch entsprechende Leistungen von den Anderen erwarten. Dabei ist mir das Spielprinzip, die Aufmachung oder die technische Grundlage egal, weil - ja genau - ich bin ja der Kunde, der etwas für das Geld erwarten darf.

Ja, vielleicht ist die Verkaufsversion von Gothic am Ende super spielbar, vielleicht ist der Patch einfach nur super, vielleicht ist aber auch alles nur eine große Marketingente. Fakt für mich ist: JoWood hat sich mal wieder selbst mit der Aktion ins Bein geschossen - wie schon oft genug. Die gelaufene Aktion kann eigentlich nur als "komisch" und äußerst unprofessionell bezeichnet werden. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## RickSkywalker (23. September 2006)

Da muss ich mich jetzt aber auch mal einschalten. Ihr tut ja gerade so, als wären Bugs ein Weltuntergang. Wenn ein Quest z.B. nicht gelöst werden kann, dann ist es für mich halt so. Natürlich ist das blöd und ich reg mich auf, da muss man aber trotzdem nicht so massiv abwerten. Ein Spiel kann doch auch so Spaß machen. Die Grafik finde ich bei G3 sowieso nicht so toll, ich weiß nicht warum mir da jeder erzählen will, dass sei das hübscheste Spiel auf Erden. (Das selbe übrigens bei der HL2-Grafik und bei Afrika) Ständig erzählen alle was von Fotorealismus, aber Leute, ernsthaft - schaut mal aus eurem Fenster (wenn euer Keller denn eins hat) - DAS ist Fotorealismus. Was übrigens nicht heißen soll, dass die Grafik hässlich ist. Ich finde sie trotzdem sehr hübsch (besonders die Chraktere) Aber zum Beispiel hier finde ich das Spiel nicht gerade so umwerfend.
Kaufen werde ich es mir aber eh nicht, weil mir das Spiel nicht gefällt. Teil 1 habe ich mir mal für 10 Euro gekauft, war aber überhaupt nicht mein Ding. Bei der Demo von Teil 2 verhielt es sich ebenso. Und der Hype, der um dieses Spiel geschaffen wurde, gefällt mir so ganz und garnicht.


----------



## der-jan (23. September 2006)

DaDeUs am 23.09.2006 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jan am 23.09.2006 16:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



irgendwie diskutierst du am thread vorbei oder?

zu deinem edit: wenn es bugfrei kommt wird sich jeder hier freuen was sonst

und keiner verlangt ein zu 100% bugfreies spiel bei release   

es geht darum, daß ein titel bzw genauer eine version die rechlich bugs zu haben scheint (auf diese aussage können wir uns doch mal einigen oder?) halt die version die den magazinen vorlag und die der publisher danach zurückzog und nun  überarbeiten läßt, eine 80iger wertung bekam

das ist hohn gegenüber anderen spielen mit 80iger, 70iger wertung

wenn du für dich jetzt schon, ohne den titel selbst gespielt zu haben, sagst, daß es das in deinen augen beste spiel ist... ok, deine meinung sei dir wie jedem die seine gestattet, warum nicht 

aber nochmal hier geht es darum, daß magazine die das spiel gespielt haben und bugs bemerkt haben, was sie ja auch, die einen mehr die anderen weniger, dokumentierten eben trotzdem zu gute mine zu einem spiel machten, wo selbst der publisher einsah - hey so können wir das ding nicht ausliefern


----------



## ich98 (23. September 2006)

annon11 am 23.09.2006 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum testen die eine halbfertige Version   :-o .Is doch klar ,dass da Fehler drin sind.Kommt doch besser wenn man wartet und die Verkaufsversion testet.



weil der Publisher gesagt hat: "Da nimm, dass ist testbar" Also machen die das auch, wieso sollte sie auch nicht?


----------



## der-jan (23. September 2006)

RickSkywalker am 23.09.2006 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich mich jetzt aber auch mal einschalten. Ihr tut ja gerade so, als wären Bugs ein Weltuntergang. Wenn ein Quest z.B. nicht gelöst werden kann, dann ist es für mich halt so. Natürlich ist das blöd und ich reg mich auf, da muss man aber trotzdem nicht so massiv abwerten.



du sagst selbst, daß du dich aufregen würdest, die wäre keine minderung des spaßes, den du beim spielen hast? dem kann ich nicht  folgen
alles was mir an nem spiel gefällt, fasse ich als "spaß am spielen" zusammen, alles was mir nicht gefällt und mich sogar aufregt vermindest den spaß und "aufregen" wäre bei mir eine drastische spaßminderung


----------



## der-jan (23. September 2006)

ich98 am 23.09.2006 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> annon11 am 23.09.2006 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



richtig  der publisher war der meinung, daß diese version so ausgereift wäre, daß damit wertungen gemacht werden könnten
hätten die magazine schon vorher gewußt, daß noch vieles im argen liegt, hätten sie vielleicht abstand genommen aber so...

so haben sie erstmal zeit investiert um dann zu merken, daß halt noch nicht alles rund läuft, so haben sie erstmal platz im heft reserviert usw
ist klar, daß sie diesen platz dann auch mit gothic 3 füllen und halt berichten wie jene version sich gab, das einzige was man kritisieren kann ist, daß pcg und gs nicht wie powerplay sagten, hier unser bericht zu dieser version für alle neugierige, wertung und test der fertigen version gibt es später


----------



## RickSkywalker (23. September 2006)

der-jan am 23.09.2006 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> RickSkywalker am 23.09.2006 19:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du schon recht. Mit aufregen meine ich etwas anderes, wenn ich mich richtig aufrege bricht hier der Tisch zusammen     (Um Jan Hegenberg zu zitieren: "Und hat uns im Game mal einer umgenietet/ dann ist ganz klar, DER ANDERE CHEATET!/  )
In meinen Augen wurde da ja schon abgewertet. Sonst rasselt es bei den Magazinen bei solchen Hypespielen eigentlich immer 90er-Wertungen, 87 Punkte sind da doch recht wenig (aber immer noch sehr viel!), weil jeder eigentlich dachte: "Boah, das Game kriegt 96 Punkte"


----------



## ich98 (23. September 2006)

RickSkywalker am 23.09.2006 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du schon recht. Mit aufregen meine ich etwas anderes, wenn ich mich richtig aufrege bricht hier der Tisch zusammen     (Um Jan Hegenberg zu zitieren: "Und hat uns im Game mal einer umgenietet/ dann ist ganz klar, DER ANDERE CHEATET!/  )
> In meinen Augen wurde da ja schon abgewertet. Sonst rasselt es bei den Magazinen bei solchen Hypespielen eigentlich immer 90er-Wertungen, 87 Punkte sind da doch recht wenig (aber immer noch sehr viel!), weil jeder eigentlich dachte: "Boah, das Game kriegt 96 Punkte"



ich persönlich teil die "Wertung" von PCG und GS ganz klar durch zwei = ca. 43
Mehr hat es auch nicht verdient, noch nicht.


----------



## DaDeUs (23. September 2006)

der-jan am 23.09.2006 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie diskutierst du am thread vorbei oder?
> 
> zu deinem edit: wenn es bugfrei kommt wird sich jeder hier freuen was sonst
> 
> ...



Bitte lies meinen Post doch auch und mach nicht einfach daraus was du gern hättest. Ich schreibe würde, das ist ein konjunktiv. Ich wollte damit darstellen, dass ich etwas mit vollem Recht behaupten könnte, solange ich von MIR ausgehen. Nicht von dir oder irgendwem anders. Tut mir leid wenn du nicht verstanden hast was ich meine. 
Zum Punkt "am Thema vorbei". Ich nahm und nehme zu einem deiner Posts Stellung, genauso wie du zu meinen. Das mag am eigentlichen Thema vorbei gehen, aber dennoch gehört es hierher. 

So und eine neue freche Behauptung: Evtl. hat das Spiel ja trotz Bugs die 87% verdient. Zudem sind Wertungen auch Subjektiv. Und ich würde ein Spiel als Redi auch nicht wegen Bugs um 50% Punkte abwerten wenn mich das Spiel sonst begeistert hätte. 

Zudem gehe ich davon aus, dass kein Leser alleine der Wertung vertraut. 
Aber scheinbar verlangt ihr ja ein Opfer, bevor die Hexe brennt gibt sich das Volk nicht zufrieden.


----------



## Subjunkie (24. September 2006)

Jaja JoWood muß ja umbedingt das Weihnachtsgeschäft abgreifen, waren die nicht eh praktisch pleite (warum muß ich jetzt bloß an Take2 denken...).
Aber was soll man auch von 'ner Firma halten, die es nicht mal schafft, Keycodes leserlich zu schreiben. Von unnötigen Ärger mit diversen, von der gleichen Firma benutzten, Kopierschutzprogrammen will ich gar nicht anfangen! 
Zugegeben, die Lokalisation und daraus folgenen Bugs in der deutschen Version von Oblivion waren und sind ärgerlich, unspielbar haben sie das Spiel (zumindestens bei mir und ich habe allein 270 Stunden mit meinem ersten Charakter gespielt!) aber nicht gemacht, das scheint bei G3 bislang anders auszusehen. Außerdem hätte ich, wenn es mir zu arg geworden wäre, auf die praktisch bugfreie Originalversion von Oblivion ausweichen können, auf welche Version darf ich bei Ihnen ausweichen, liebe PB???
Schlauer wäre es jetzt, den Release um ein halbes Jahr nach hinten zu verschieben und dann ein zu 99% bugfreies Spiel abzuliefern.
Angesichts der finanziellen Probleme von JoWood glaube ich aber nicht daran. Mit Blick darauf, daß die Mitarbeiter bei denen wohl gerade um ihre Jobs bangen dürften, kann ich es ja sogar fast verstehen... 

Edit: Rechtschreibung


----------



## Druzzz (24. September 2006)

Schaut mal was derzeit bei Gilde 2 los ist... auch von JoWood

Wenn Gothic 3 so wie die Gilde 2 raus kommt na dann gute Nacht.

Ist seit 2 Wochen draussen und beinahe alle Käufer wollen Ihnen die Version wegen der Bugs um die Ohren hauen.
Dazu haben es noch etliche geplante Sachen anscheinend aus Kostengründen nicht mehr ins Spiel geschafft... PC Games gibt auch nur mehr 66 % img Gegensatz zu Gilde 1 mit 89%

Sehr schade wie sehr sich so eine ehemals nette Firma wie Jowood zu Grunde richtet


----------



## Jackie78 (24. September 2006)

Hi,

der Test in der PCG ist okay. Was nicht okay ist, ist die Wertung: sorry, aber 87% für ein Game, das de facto wohl unspielbar ist, was soll das? Wenn ihr unbedingt testen und bewerten  müsst, dann objektiv. Oder setzt die Wertung aus, mit dem Hinweis, diese online nachzureichen, sobald ihr die Releaseversion testen konntet, zur Not spätestens im nächsten Heft.

Die 87% (bzw. auch 85% der GS) sind ein Schlag ins Gesicht gegen jedes andere solide Game in diesem Wertungsbereich. Es macht das ganze Testprinzip, das ganze Verfahren unglaubwürdig. Der Sinn und Zweck, warum ich die PC-Games im Abo hatte war, dass ich mich im Vorfeld objektiv informieren wollte, ob ein neues Spiel mein Geld wert ist oder nicht. Was soll ich mit dem Test einer Vorabversion? Darf ich jetzt raten, ob die neue Goldmaster alle Bugs behebt? Das ganze ist also für den potenziellen Kunden absolut wertlos.

Wirklich fair und richtig gehandelt hat in meinen Augen einzig und allein die PCPP. Hype hin oder her, auch ich habe mich riesig auf G3 gefreut, auch ich bin enttäuscht, auch ich bange. Aber: warum etwas erzwingen wollen, das definitiv nicht da ist. Jetzt heisst es: durchatmen, abwarten und Tee trinken und der Dinge harren, die da kommen mögen. Und das Game wird dann gekauft, wenn es halbwegs spielbar ist - nicht vorher, und wenn es zur Not dann in zwei Jahren die Budgetversion ist 

cu,

Jackie


----------



## der-jan (24. September 2006)

DaDeUs am 23.09.2006 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> So und eine neue freche Behauptung: Evtl. hat das Spiel ja trotz Bugs die 87% verdient. Zudem sind Wertungen auch Subjektiv. Und ich würde ein Spiel als Redi auch nicht wegen Bugs um 50% Punkte abwerten wenn mich das Spiel sonst begeistert hätte.
> 
> Zudem gehe ich davon aus, dass kein Leser alleine der Wertung vertraut.
> Aber scheinbar verlangt ihr ja ein Opfer, bevor die Hexe brennt gibt sich das Volk nicht zufrieden.



also ich glaube keiner fordert, daß gothic 3 in jener version 50 punkte abgezogen werden soll, eben auch weil bis jetzt keiner selbst sich ein bild von der "stärke und anzahl" der bugs ein bild gemacht hat
die feine lösung wäre es gewesen, erstmal ohne wertungszahl daher zu kommen, so wie es jetzt dasteht sieht es jedenfalls richtig schief aus
- es wird von bugs berichtigt, die so stark ausgeprägt sein müssen, daß selbst der publisher die goldmaster zurückzieht, aber diese bugs sollen nur eine spaßminderung von 5-6 punkten (insgesamt gibt  es ganze 100 punkte/wertungseinheiten) bewirken?


----------



## alex86 (24. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

 Finde dass das eine ziemliche Abzocke ist, ein unfertiges Spiel für 45-60 Euro auf den Markt zu bringen. Ich warte, wie sicherlich viele andere auch, bereits mehrere Jahre auf das Spiel und könnte somit auch eine weitere Verschiebung des Releasetermins akzeptieren, wenn dann die schwerwiegendsten Bugs verschwunden sind. Ansonsten wäre das keine gute Werbung für ein Topspiel, was in den Verkaufszahlen niederschlägt.


----------



## KONNAITN (24. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				alex86 am 24.09.2006 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde dass das eine ziemliche Abzocke ist, ein unfertiges Spiel für 45-60 Euro auf den Markt zu bringen.


Mal nicht übertreiben. 60 € wird es wohl eher nicht kosten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Eigentlich schneiden sich solche Publisher doch ins eigene Fleisch. Wenn ein Spiel zig mal über viele Monate nachgepatcht werden muss, dass kostet sie doch bestimmt mehr Geld, als wenn sie jetzt den Release einfach mal um 2-3 Monate verschoben hätten und ein relativ bugfreies Spiel veröffentlicht hätten. Deswegen verstehe ich die auch nicht..... 

@KONNAITN: Er meinte sicher die verschiedenen Versionen (normale, CE), die zwischen 45-65 Euro kosten


----------



## AngelJdF (24. September 2006)

RickSkywalker am 23.09.2006 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich mich jetzt aber auch mal einschalten. Ihr tut ja gerade so, als wären Bugs ein Weltuntergang. Wenn ein Quest z.B. nicht gelöst werden kann, dann ist es für mich halt so. Natürlich ist das blöd und ich reg mich auf, da muss man aber trotzdem nicht so massiv abwerten. Ein Spiel kann doch auch so Spaß machen. Die Grafik finde ich bei G3 sowieso nicht so toll, ich weiß nicht warum mir da jeder erzählen will, dass sei das hübscheste Spiel auf Erden. (Das selbe übrigens bei der HL2-Grafik und bei Afrika) Ständig erzählen alle was von Fotorealismus, aber Leute, ernsthaft - schaut mal aus eurem Fenster (wenn euer Keller denn eins hat) - DAS ist Fotorealismus. Was übrigens nicht heißen soll, dass die Grafik hässlich ist. Ich finde sie trotzdem sehr hübsch (besonders die Chraktere) Aber zum Beispiel hier finde ich das Spiel nicht gerade so umwerfend.
> Kaufen werde ich es mir aber eh nicht, weil mir das Spiel nicht gefällt. Teil 1 habe ich mir mal für 10 Euro gekauft, war aber überhaupt nicht mein Ding. Bei der Demo von Teil 2 verhielt es sich ebenso. Und der Hype, der um dieses Spiel geschaffen wurde, gefällt mir so ganz und garnicht.



Was machst du hier? Ich schreib auch keine Rezensionen für klassische Musik, wenn ich gar nichts damit anfangen kann.


----------



## BlackDead (24. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				KONNAITN am 24.09.2006 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> alex86 am 24.09.2006 12:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Auf den Preis von über 60 € kommt man schon wenn man die  Collector´s Edition bestellt.   

Aber ich bilde mir mein Urteil über das Spiel erst wenn ich es selbst gespielt habe und auf Wertungen von Spielemagazine sollte man sowieso nicht zuviel geben ich persönlich orientiere mich mehr auf den Fließtext und die Meinungskästen der Redakteure.


----------



## KONNAITN (24. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Shadow_Man am 24.09.2006 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> @KONNAITN: Er meinte sicher die verschiedenen Versionen (normale, CE), die zwischen 45-65 Euro kosten


Ja gut, aber wenn man sich die 65 € Version kauft, sind davon 20 € der Aufpreis für handfestes (garantiert unverbuggtes) Zusatzmaterial, wie eine Stoffkarte, ein Amulett, eine Making of DVD und ein 100 seitiges Artbook.

Da kann man IMO nicht sagen man bezahlt 65 € für ein unfertiges Spiel.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (24. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Shadow_Man am 24.09.2006 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich schneiden sich solche Publisher doch ins eigene Fleisch. Wenn ein Spiel zig mal über viele Monate nachgepatcht werden muss, dass kostet sie doch bestimmt mehr Geld, als wenn sie jetzt den Release einfach mal um 2-3 Monate verschoben hätten und ein relativ bugfreies Spiel veröffentlicht hätten. Deswegen verstehe ich die auch nicht.....
> 
> @KONNAITN: Er meinte sicher die verschiedenen Versionen (normale, CE), die zwischen 45-65 Euro kosten




Das würde ich auch mal gerne wissen. Laut daCarter geben die Typen von PB ganz offen zu, dass das Spiel eigentlich erst im November/Dezember fertig fürn release wäre.

Ich frage mich wo ist das Prob   : Jowood wird so oder so ein haufen Geld mit Gothic3 verdienen. Ich glaube sogar das eine VÖ im Dezember noch mehr Moneten in die Kasse gespült hätte wegen dem Weihnachtsgeschäft.  Keine bzw. sehr wenige nicht weiter schlimme Bugs + mehr Kohle. 

Stattdessen sowas :-o 

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## alex86 (24. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Solange das Spiel nicht in Ordnung ist spiele ich erstmal andere Hochwertige Spiele die demnächst erscheinen (Anno 1701, Dark Messiah of Might and Magic). Meinte übrigens die Collectors Edition für 65 und nicht für 60 Euro.


----------



## chodo (24. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Ich habe mir Gothic 3 bei Amazon vorbestellt, und werde es jetzt sicherlich nicht abbestellen, obwohl ich gleichzeitig noch ein n Uni-Einstieg managen muss  . Aber wenn es der Patch wirklich bringt (natürlich ist es bezeichnend, dass er schon vor dem "Gold"-Release angekündigt wurde), bin ich zufrieden und wenn nicht, stört mich das Spiel wenigstens nicht beim Studium 
Davon ab; Oblivion war ja auch teilweise unschön verbuggt. Anscheinend sind die Piranha Bytes einfach zu offen mit dem Thema "Wir wissen, das Spiel ist verbuggt, aber wir veröffentlichen es trotzdem" umgegangen


----------



## Kandinata (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				chodo am 24.09.2006 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir Gothic 3 bei Amazon vorbestellt, und werde es jetzt sicherlich nicht abbestellen, obwohl ich gleichzeitig noch ein n Uni-Einstieg managen muss  . Aber wenn es der Patch wirklich bringt (natürlich ist es bezeichnend, dass er schon vor dem "Gold"-Release angekündigt wurde), bin ich zufrieden und wenn nicht, stört mich das Spiel wenigstens nicht beim Studium
> Davon ab; Oblivion war ja auch teilweise unschön verbuggt. Anscheinend sind die Piranha Bytes einfach zu offen mit dem Thema "Wir wissen, das Spiel ist verbuggt, aber wir veröffentlichen es trotzdem" umgegangen



mit DIESER denkensweise sollte man sich auch nicht beschweren wenn die games komplett verbuggt auf den markt kommen

wissen das die firma wissentlich ihr unfertiges produkt veröffentlichen und sie trotzdem "belohnen" mit dem vollpreiskauf des spieles (egal ob publisher im nacken sitzt oder nicht, wenn es verbuggt ist und im regal stehen bleiben würde, würde auch recht schnell mal nen patch kommen wie es EIGENTLICH üblich sein sollte)   

und das ist auch nur ein labidares hingesage ala "ja, ist JETZT verbuggt, aber gleich zu release bringen wir einen patch der alle fehler ausmerzt"   

ist nichtmal sicher (wird es auch nicht) das wirklich alles rauskommt... und die pc zeitschriften lassen sich ja fast durch die bank mit diesen aussagen auch ködern bzw, WOLLEN nichts anderes hören

manche sollten wirklich mal begreifen das die verbraucher am längeren hebel sitzen, die verbraucher bestimmen die entwicklungen von spielefirmen/firmenpolitik auf lange zeit gesehen

wenn wir alles mit uns machen lassen (was ja leider grösstenteils so ist wie man hier lesen kann, episoden/steam/boosterpacks/kostenpflichtige patches/verbuggte games und und und) braucht man diese negativ entwicklung von qualität wirklich nicht mehr verwunderlich finden  

das game wird egal wie gut es sein wird, maximal, wenn überhaupt irgendwann als budgettitel gekauft


----------



## Dimebag (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen")*



			
				Kevin1965 am 21.09.2006 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle mir mal vor, ich wäre ein Spieleentwickler.
> 
> Dann würde ich ein Spiel, bevor es in den Laden kommt, von mehreren ausgewählten Testspielern durchspielen lassen.
> 
> ...


Irgendwann ist das Budget alle. 


Spoiler



Und im Fall Gothic 3 kriegt das Game ja scheinbar eh 87%


Dann muss irgendwie Geld gemacht werden


----------



## crackajack (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester (PCP "Im Test durchgefallen")*

Ein weiteres schönes Beispiel aus der endlosen Serie von vom Publisher erzwungener Releases,  die zeigen wie eine Veröffentlichung nicht laufen darf.  

Aber zumindest wird der in ein paar Wochen zusammengemurkste *alles wird gut*-patch die mehrjährige Arbeit sofort richten.... *lol*   


Ich spiele dann mal The Fall.   Die nächste Bugjagd?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Laut Krawall:

„Jedes Mitglied der Community, das in der Verkaufsversion einen reproduzierbaren A Bug findet, der auf Gothic 3 und nicht auf sein System zurückzuführen ist, wird von mir auf ein Wochenende in ein Schaukampflager eingeladen, verköstigt, trainiert und - falls volljährig und interessiert - mit Met ins Nirvana geschickt.“ -


----------



## Kandinata (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 25.09.2006 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Krawall:
> 
> „Jedes Mitglied der Community, das in der Verkaufsversion einen reproduzierbaren A Bug findet, der auf Gothic 3 und nicht auf sein System zurückzuführen ist, wird von mir auf ein Wochenende in ein Schaukampflager eingeladen, verköstigt, trainiert und - falls volljährig und interessiert - mit Met ins Nirvana geschickt.“ -



man sollte sich auch den ganzen thread durchlesen bevor man sowas postet, das agbs schon 3 mal   

und ausserdem wie bereits gesagt wurde, nen A bug gehört zur selbstverständlichkeit das es keine mehr gibt, es geht eher um die masse der b-whatever bugs


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.09.2006 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Also imo hat da die PCP ein großes Lob verdient. Wenn das Spiel in der vorliegenden Version wirklich einen so schlimmen Zustand hatte, dann sollten das die Mags auch klipp und klar ansprechen und *nichts* schönreden. Der ehrliche Käufer hat schließlich das recht auf ein relativ bugfreies Produkt und gerade in dieser Hinsicht wurden die Käufer in den letzten Monaten verarscht bis zum geht nicht mehr. SO gehts jedenfalls nicht mehr weiter, denn ich sehe nicht ein Geld auszugeben für ein Produkt dass nur 3/4 fertig ist. Mit dem Thema Bugs sollte viel viel kritischer umgegangen werden.
> Fair war da ja von der PCP auch noch, dass sie keine Wertung vergeben haben, sondern erst mal warten. Hätten sie da nämlich eine Wertung vergeben dann wäre das wohl eine katastrophale gewesen. Auch verstehe ich die Diskussionen wegen der Version nicht. Der Publisher schickt doch das Testmuster an die Spielemags und gibt es zum testen frei und wenn das wirklich eine ältere Version gewesen sein sollte, wären sie doch selbst schuld.




Wäre katastrophal gewesen. Exakt.
Deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht, warum die PCg trotz Bugs eine so bombastische Wertung vergeben hat. Das selbe Lied wie bei der deutschen von Oblivion...
Ich kann mich der kritik der Community über die Mags (auch PCG) nur anschließen und auf bessere Zeiten hoffen...


----------



## Avenga (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

wenn man sich den thread hier mal durchliest, und auch die verlinkten threads auf world of Gothic und jowood.de, fällt mir auf, dass hier vor allem schwarzgemalen wird  , aber in den beiden anderen foren durchwegs fanboys rumhirschen. wenn solche typen pc pp beschuldigen, eine falsche version getestet zu haben, muss man sich doch an den kopf greifen. warum gibt jowood solche versionen zum test heraus, doch nur, wenn sie der ansicht sind, dass diese testbar sind? auch an dem einen zitat von der gc, dass gothic 3 besser erst im november oder dezember rauskommen würde, erkennt man doch, dass hier der publisher ganz große scheiße gebaut hat/immer noch drin umrührt. wie kann man denn so blöd sein, nach einer mehrjährigen entwicklungszeit ein unfertiges spiel auf den markt zu werfen, dass "nur" noch ein, zwei monate zur , sagen wir mal, fast-perfektion gebraucht hätte. Das schnelle geld gilt alles, wie man sieht, was trotz des zustands von g3 aufgrund des, auch von den mags angetriebenen hypes , fließen wird. warum hat jowood nicht noch gewartet und ein fertiges spiel fürs weihnachtsgeschäft gebracht?    es folgt ja zwansläufig ein vierter teil, und da wird sich, falls die momentan kursierenden gerüchte und der "test" der pcpp stimmen, piranha bytes/jowood gewaltig anstrengen müssen.

zum vergleich mit oblivion: hab mir das auch am erscheinungstag gekauft (scheiß hype- das erste und letzte mal), und muss sagen, die diversen kleineren bugs wie übersetzungsfehler usw. haben zwar die atmosphäre gestört, nicht aber die spielbarkeit- was beim momentanen entwicklungsstand von gothic3 ja nicht der fall ist. 

aja noch was: stellt euch mal vor wenn statt piranhabytes mit gothic3 3Drealms mit dem Duke jowood als publisher hätten!


----------



## Rabowke (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Nochmal kurz "nachgetreten". Jeder kennt die Wertung von Gothic 3, die, für viele als verfrüht bzw. als zu hoch eingestuft wird. Nun hab ich grad die Meinung von Herrn A. Steidle zu "Die Gilde 2" gelesen:

_Ich habe noch die Misere des Vorgängers im Hinterkopf, bei dem Spieler nach der Veröffentlichung über Bugs klagten. Allerdings waren unsere Lesertester bei der Sneak Peek vor zwei Ausgaben (beinahe) rundum begeistert von Die Gilde 2. Und nun das: Bei genauem Hinsehen zeigen sich massig Fehler. Da kann das Spielprinzip noch so gut sein - wenn technische Mängel latent den Spaß vermiesen und gar Totalausfälle produzieren, geht die Wertung in den Keller. Sicher kommen Patches, aber das Produkt steht erst mal so im Laden. Da zwischenzeitlich immer wieder mal eine ganz andere Spielqualität aufblitzt, als es die Wertung unterm Strich vermuten lässt, ärgert mich das besonders._

Nun soll mir mal jemand sagen, warum ein Gilde 2 "nur" 66% bekommt, ein Gothic 3 satte 87%.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Rabowke am 25.09.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun soll mir mal jemand sagen, warum ein Gilde 2 "nur" 66% bekommt, ein Gothic 3 satte 87%.



Du hast die Antwort selbst schon gegeben. Eben *weil* es Gothic III ist.
Was glaubst Du, welches Theater die übergehypten G3 Kiddies veranstalten würde, wenn man _ihr_ Spiel mit einer zu schlechten Wertung abstrafen würde?

Andererseits bin ich schon gespannt auf die Reaktionen in den Foren am Releasetag. Ich schätze mal, da wird das Geschrei, ähnlich wie bei Gilde 2, groß sein.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Kandinata (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Rabowke am 25.09.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun soll mir mal jemand sagen, warum ein Gilde 2 "nur" 66% bekommt, ein Gothic 3 satte 87%.



tja, da wird dir niemand eine erklärung bringen können weil es keine gibt, bzw, man macht sich nicht gerne selber schlecht, nicht wahr   

obwohl ich mal gerne eine offizielle stimme dazu hören würde wie das erklärt wird


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Kandinata am 25.09.2006 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 25.09.2006 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Gothic 3 ist es relativ einfach: Unsere Testversion bekam eine Spielspaßwertung von 87. Das ist keine was-wäre-wenn-Wertung.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Kandinata am 25.09.2006 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 25.09.2006 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rein logisch möglich:

- gothic3 war "nur" eine goldversion UND es ist noch massig zeit für einen patch zum release (vom testzeitpunkt aus gesehen noch 3-4 wochen). gilde2 aber war die fertige verkaufsversion und zum zeitpunkt des tests schon im laden, offenbar noch ohne patch
- die gothic3 fehler sind ärgerlich, aber treten nicht ständig auf. bei gilde2 aber schent es bugs zu geben, die ständig auftreten, wie zb "heirat im dynastiemodus nicht möglich". wenn eine nebenquest ins wasser fällt, dann ist das halt nicht so schlimm wie wenn ein ganzer spielmodus keinen sinn mehr macht
- und last but not least: wer sagt denn, dass Gilde2 bugfrei deutlich mehr als 66% bekommen hätte...? vielleicht hätte G3 96% bekommen und Gilde2 75%. dann wären die abzüge in etwa gleich... und wenn die bugs bei gilde schwerwiegender sind UND mit einbeziehen der tatsache, dass es schon die verkaufsversion ist, wäre ein größerer abzug als bei G3 durchaus korrekt. G3 hat halt TROTZ der bugs so viel spaß für 87% gemacht...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 25.09.2006 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 25.09.2006 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist wahrlich keine zufriedenstellende Antwort. 
Ein Spiel, bei welchem im Test von vielen und schwerwiegenden Bugs die Rede ist, bei einem Spiel in dem Quests teilweise nicht lösbar sind, bie einem Spiel, bei welchem das saven teils nicht klappt, kann mir KEINER erzählen, dass 87% gerechtfertigt sind. Schon gar nicht, nach der Gilde 2 Bewertung.
Und, dass gehypte Spiele gerne mal nur 3-6 Punkte Abzug für Spielspaßkillende Bugs bekommen, ist (gerade in der PCG) lleider Alltag. 

Es tut mir leid, aber ich bin wahrlich nicht der einzige der dies so sieht, was man in diesem Threat ja sieht. Bei solchen fantastischen Bewertungen, müsst ihr euch schon den Vorwurf: PCG wird "gekauft" gefallen lassen.

Ich muss sagen ich habe mich gewundert, der Test ist sehr gut und zeigt auch, wie verbugt das game ist, aber die Wertung schein geradezut die eines anderen Spiels zu sein.


----------



## Farragut (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

das erinnert mich irgendwie an die gekauften bewertungen von EA und ihrer FM Serie...manche Spielen bekommen halt 20Pkt Bonus...


----------



## Rabowke (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 25.09.2006 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 25.09.2006 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die von euch getestete Version, mit all ihren Fehlern / Bugs, die u.a. in der PCP aufgelistet werden, erhält eine Spielspasswertung von 87%. Nun stellt sich für mich folgende Frage, besitzt eure Gothic 3 Testversion keine Fehler? Wenn doch, sind die Fehler so minimal, dass sie den Spielspass nicht senken? Warum verzichtet ein Konkurrenzmagazin, was ich im übrigen sehr schätze, komplett auf eine Bewertung wg. besagter Fehler in dieser Testversion? 

Jetzt muss man sich einfach die Frage gefallen lassen, warum Fehler in "Die Gilde 2" Abzüge in der Spielspasswertung rechtfertigen, Fehler in Gothic 3 dennoch eine so hohe Spielspasswertung ermöglichen. Wenn ich Quests nicht abschließen kann, weil der Questgeber mittlerweile tot ist, nun ja, Spielspass sieht für mich anders aus.

Ich möchte hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion über das Spiel "Die Gilde 2" führen, nur genau hier sieht man, dass bei der PCG ... nun sagen wir ... nicht immer gleich bewertet wird.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 25.09.2006 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss sagen ich habe mich gewundert, der Test ist sehr gut und zeigt auch, wie verbugt das game ist, aber die Wertung schein geradezut die eines anderen Spiels zu sein.


*zustimm*
Hätte die PCG die Wertung weggelassen oder wenigstens den Mut gehabt das Spiel ehrlich zu bewerten (Also nach den gleichen Maßstäben, welche auf für nicht Gothic 3 Spiele gelten), dann wäre es eine wirklich gute Kaufberatung gewesen. Aber nach dem schönen Reviewtext, worin Stärken und Schwächen beleuchtet werden, so eine Wertung zu vergeben erscheint alles andere als kritisch. Gerade nachdem hier im Forum oder im Editorial von Petra knallharte Bewertungen angekündigt wurden, erscheint die Wertung als sehr, sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## Leptosom (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Rabowke am 25.09.2006 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Die von euch getestete Version, mit all ihren Fehlern / Bugs, die u.a. in der PCP aufgelistet werden, erhält eine Spielspasswertung von 87%. Nun stellt sich für mich folgende Frage, besitzt eure Gothic 3 Testversion keine Fehler? Wenn doch, sind die Fehler so minimal, dass sie den Spielspass nicht senken? Warum verzichtet ein Konkurrenzmagazin, was ich im übrigen sehr schätze, komplett auf eine Bewertung wg. besagter Fehler in dieser Testversion?
> 
> Jetzt muss man sich einfach die Frage gefallen lassen, warum Fehler in "Die Gilde 2" Abzüge in der Spielspasswertung rechtfertigen, Fehler, die nun einfach vorhanden sind in Gothic 3, siehe News, dass sich das Mastering verschiebt, in keinsterweise zu einem Abzug führen.
> 
> Ich möchte hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion über das Spiel "Die Gilde 2" führen, nur genau hier sieht man, dass bei der PCG ... nun sagen wir ... nicht immer gleich bewertet wird.



Ganz meine Meinung. Bestes Beispiel für Schieflagen in der Bewertung der PC Games stellt für mich immer noch "The Fall" dar. Es gab in den letzten Jahren kein Spiel (ausser vielleicht Gothic 2) welches dermaßen penetrant gehyped und beworben wurde. Dann eine Wertung von 84% für diesen verbuggten Haufen Sondermüll zu vergeben (ja, ich weiß, jetzt nach x Monaten und unzähligen Patches ist es halbwegs spielbar aber für die Wertung des damaligen Spieles kann auch nur die damals veröffentlichte Bugversion zählen) ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht der ahnungslosen Käufer welche sich auf eine derartige Wertung verlassen und davon ausgehen, daß ein leicht verbuggtes Spiel im Handel ist (Auf die Bugs wurde damals am Rande hingewiesen). Wahrscheinlich war der Werbeetat damals an die Wertung gekoppelt, nach dem Motto wir schalten bei euch tonnenweise Anzeigen und ihr gebt uns dafür ne Wertung von 80+ Punkten.

Genauso scheint es ja jetzt bei Gothic abzulaufen - eine überschwängliche Wertung im oberen 80er Bereich - angesichts der viele Anzeigen und Previews der letzten Monate nicht verwunderlich.

Außerdem muß ich sagen - wir Spieler sowie die PC Games sollten auch mal von diesem "Das Spiel muß 99,5 Punkte haben" Anspruch wegkommen. Das Bewertungssystem hat ein Spektrum von 0-100 - warum werden hier eigentlich nur die oberen 40 Punkte genutzt (von Ausnahmen mal abgesehen) ?? Ein Spiel kann auch mit 60 Punkten durchaus klasse sein - eines meiner früheren Lieblinsspiele "Carrier War" von SSI war glaube ich sogar in den 30ern und ich fand das Spiel genial.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.09.2006 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 25.09.2006 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*sign*

setzt du nicht gerade dein Stauts aufs Spiel? 

Mal im Ernst, wenn man im Editorial sowas ankündigt und ich lese dann sowas, das beißt sich irgendwie. Ganz ehrlich hätte Oblivion in der Verkaufsfassung auch nur ne Wertung von unter 80% bekommen sollen. Ich spiel das Spiel NUR mit Fanmods, damit es überhaupt läuft.

Die Bewertung von Gilde 2 sehe ich als gerechtfertigt an. Muss auch zugeben, dass ich ziemlich enttäuscht war davon. Wenn noch ein paar Patches kommen und die Stabilität gewährleistet wird, hat aber auch dieses Spiel eine Wertung um die 80 verdient, zumindest für mich.


Ich hab im Gilde Forum schon geschrieben: "Die Goldmaster von Gothic 3 wurde zurückgezogen, ein Schelm wer Böses denkt^^" 

Und ich kanns nicht oft genug sagen, von mir aus könnten die Magazine noch DEUTLICHER durchgreifen. Hätten sie das diesmal nicht in der Art gemacht, hätte Jowood womöglich diese Version rausgehauen. Ach und bitte kommt mir nicht mit QA, die können auch nur sagen "Ey wir haben da Bugs entdeckt" Wenn der Publisher sagt "Raus damit" dann wird das auch verkauft.


----------



## Leptosom (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 25.09.2006 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> setzt du nicht gerade dein Stauts aufs Spiel?



Ich glaube nicht. Bei allen Fehlern ist hier im Forum die Fähigkeit zur sachlichen Diskussion und Selbstreflektion sowie Kritikfähigkeit noch vorhanden.

Anders in den JoWood-Foren, gerade in dem momentanen "Schlachtfeldforum" zu Gilde 2 werden derzeit kritische Stimmen mundtot gemacht, sei es durch Löschen/Zusammenführen von Threads mit kritischem Inhalt oder durch das Bannen besonders unbequemer Personen (Falls noch jemand in den letzten Tagen dort war - Chewie haben sie jetzt gebannt)

M.E. zeugt ein solches Vorgehen nicht gerade von Professionalität, insbesondere da die dort aktiven Mods sowohl das Spiel als auch die Firma JoWood mit Lobeshymnen überschütten die fern jeder Realität liegen - man könnte fast glauben deren Angehörige werden von JoWood festgehalten...  

Ich bin mal gespannt was der Release von Gothic 3 bringt. Wenn dann im G3 Forum das Gleiche abgeht dann gute Nacht.

Edit Nali: Quotefehler behoben.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Es wundert mich nicht das Gothic 3 trotz dieser Bugs so hohe Wertungen bekommen hat. Print Magazine kann man einfach nicht trauen. Wenn man von gravierenden Bugs spricht und dennoch 85 % vergibt, dann ist es einfach nicht seriös. Andere Titel bekommen gleich locker 20-25 % dafür abgezogen. Es geht hier weniger um Gothic sondern, wie Pringt Magazine letzter Zeit für Wertungen vergeben. Da ich am 13.10 sowieso keine Zeit habe, werde ich es mir paar Tage später besorgen. Am 13 sind wahrscheinlich unzähliche User Ersteindrücke zu lesen... . Danach wird entschieden...


----------



## ich98 (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 25.09.2006 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wundert mich nicht das Gothic 3 trotz dieser Bugs so hohe Wertungen bekommen hat. Print Magazine kann man einfach nicht trauen. Wenn man von gravierenden Bugs spricht und dennoch 85 % vergibt, dann ist es einfach nicht seriös. Andere Titel bekommen gleich locker 20-25 % dafür abgezogen. Es geht hier weniger um Gothic sondern, wie Pringt Magazine letzter Zeit für Wertungen vergeben. Da ich am 13.10 sowieso keine Zeit habe, werde ich es mir paar Tage später besorgen. Am 13 sind wahrscheinlich unzähliche User Ersteindrücke zu lesen... . Danach wird entschieden...



musst du alle über einen Kamm scheren? Es gibt nicht nur PCG und GS in Deutschland


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 25.09.2006 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wundert mich nicht das Gothic 3 trotz dieser Bugs so hohe Wertungen bekommen hat. Print Magazine kann man einfach nicht trauen. Wenn man von gravierenden Bugs spricht und dennoch 85 % vergibt, dann ist es einfach nicht seriös. Andere Titel bekommen gleich locker 20-25 % dafür abgezogen. Es geht hier weniger um Gothic sondern, wie Pringt Magazine letzter Zeit für Wertungen vergeben. Da ich am 13.10 sowieso keine Zeit habe, werde ich es mir paar Tage später besorgen. Am 13 sind wahrscheinlich unzähliche User Ersteindrücke zu lesen... . Danach wird entschieden...




103% Zustimm.

Es ist schon irgendwie traurig, dass ich den Leserreviews mehr (WEIT MEHR) glaube, als den Printmedien. Schon weil ich für playerreviews nichts zahlen muss....   

Ich mag die PCG und finde die Bewertungen im Gegensatz zu anderen Magazinen (ich erinnere mich an die Screen Fun *schauder*   ) auch recht passend, aber bei gehypten Spielen ist es doch arg extrem.   

Ihr hättet mein Gesicht sehen sollen: Da lese ich einen Bericht über Gothic 3 in dem bei mir nur das Wort bug hängen bleibt, weil es nun mal jedes zweite Wort ist   und dann sieht man eine Wertung von 87%.    Ich dachte, es würde am nächsten Tag im Forum gesagt werden: Hahah war nur Spaß, dem war aber nicht so...


----------



## bumi (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 25.09.2006 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Gothic 3 ist es relativ einfach: Unsere Testversion bekam eine Spielspaßwertung von 87. Das ist keine was-wäre-wenn-Wertung.


Öhmm.... ich glaube nicht dass es euch wirklich Spass gemacht hat, hin und wieder mal aus dem Spiel zu fallen wenn man z.b. nur mal speichern möchte, oder dass ihr euch gefreut habt wie die Sau als ein relevanter NPC getötet wurde "yeah, jetzt kann ich die Quest nicht abschliessen, voll geilo!"...
Ja, die Spielwelt mag schon zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt schön sein, die Charaktere mögen gefallen, etc. Aber wenn Bugs so sehr spielentscheidend sind, ist eine Wertung von 87% erstens mal ein Blick durch die rosarote Brille und zweitens ist es eine Verarsche am Leser - so leid's mir tut aber anders kann ich das nicht sagen. Nehmen wir an das Spiel wäre nun in diesem Stadium bereits erhältlich und dank der so positiven Wertung würden abertausende schon am ersten Tag zu Gothic 3 greifen.... Ich bin mir sicher, sowohl Piranha Bytes wie auch Jowood und eure Redaktion würden von Fans in der Luft zerrissen werden. Für ein nicht markttaugliches Spiel und einer Wertung die das Ganze dann auch noch unterstreicht - besten Dank an dieser Stelle.

Ich erinnere mich an andere Spiele, welche nicht mit einer topaktuellen Grafik oder dem ein oder anderen Kompatibilitätsproblem aufwarteten. Solchen Games wurde dann schnell mal eine (nicht verdiente) Wertung von rund 60% gegeben.

Ich lese euer Magazin schon länger nicht mehr, aber mit so was ist eure Glaubwürdigkeit bei mir definitiv nicht mehr vorhanden...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				bumi am 25.09.2006 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> FelixSchuetz am 25.09.2006 15:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich denke, die Leser (wir ^^) sollten uns sowas auch nicht gefallen lassen. Vielleicht wäre eine Art Online Unterschriften Sammlung an PCG gegen solche Schwachsinnsbewertungen ganz sinnvoll, aber ehrlich gesagt ich kann und will mir das nicht länger gefallen lassen!

@ Mail an redakteur schreib


----------



## Avenga (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

liest das hier eigentlich keiner aus der Redaktion? eine begründete Rechtfertigung der 87% Wertung trotz erwähnter in beachtlichen Zahlen auftretender Bugs wäre wohl angebracht!?


----------



## AngelJdF (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				bumi am 25.09.2006 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> FelixSchuetz am 25.09.2006 15:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja echt ne Frechheit. Durch sowas hab ich schon Oblivion zuhause herumliegen, das mir keiner abkaufen will. Leider hab ich keine Lust mich strafbar zu machen, meine Meinung hier genauerer zu erläutern.


----------



## Burtchen (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Avenga am 25.09.2006 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> liest das hier eigentlich keiner aus der Redaktion? eine begründete Rechtfertigung der 87% Wertung trotz erwähnter in beachtlichen Zahlen auftretender Bugs wäre wohl angebracht!?


Wie du an Felix' Post siehst, liest er (und nicht nur er    ) diesen Thread durchaus mit.

Es macht mithin wenig Sinn, wenn sich außer ihm jemand äußert, daher belasse ich es bei der Aussage, dass er nach meiner Beobachtung  eigentlich sehr authentisch Spaß gehabt hat, trotz der Bugs, die ja - wie Herbboy schon gesagt hat - nun bei Weitem nicht die Dimensionen von "Die Gilde 2" erreichen. Und mehr sag' ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Ich habe den verantwortlichen Redakteur, wie bereits erwähnt geschrieben und seine Argumentation klingt vernüftig, ich denke, es geht in Ordnung sie hier hinzuschreiben:



> Zitat: (Original von Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 25.09.2006 18:32)
> Ich möchte sie an dieser Stelle fragen wie sie zu dieser völlig paradoxen Bewertung hinsichtlich Gothic3 gekommen sind?
> 
> Der Test war so gut und da der Schlag ins Gesicht mit der Bewertung. Wurde da anstatt einer 4 eine 8 eingesetzt?
> ...



Klingt gut, ich frage mich nur, ob es wirklich nötig ist, dass man erst eine O-Mail schreiben muss, um eine gute Argumentation zu kriegen... ein Statement in diesem Threat (einen Ausführlichen) wäre vlt nicht falsch gewesen, deshalb hab ich das jetzt einfach mal gepostet.


----------



## Kandinata (25. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 25.09.2006 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt gut, ich frage mich nur, ob es wirklich nötig ist, dass man erst eine O-Mail schreiben muss, um eine gute Argumentation zu kriegen... ein Statement in diesem Threat (einen Ausführlichen) wäre vlt nicht falsch gewesen, deshalb hab ich das jetzt einfach mal gepostet.



ja, würde einiges erleichtern

ABER, ich bin immernoch der meinung das es ohne wertung hätte sein müssen

mal ein signal setzen das eben nichtmehr flickwerke als goldstatus abgestemptelt werden sondern diese firmenpolitik aufhört "wir können ja den rest per patch nachschieben". wenn die dinger im regal stehen bleiben hat weder der entwickler, NOCH (das wichtigere) der publisher was davon der die entwickler unter zeitdruck setzt... egal wie gut das spiel ist... 2-3 bugs, ok, bei der grösse des spieles dürfens sogar paar mehr sein... aber das hier ist zuviel des guten, besonders weils ja grössere fehler sind


----------



## MrAngel (26. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 25.09.2006 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rat: Lass Dich nicht von diesen teils gedankenlosen Diskussionen anstacheln, wie man sie derzeit in sämtlichen Foren erlebt. Die Entwickler haben noch bis zum 13. Oktober (!) Zeit, die ärgsten Bugs zu fixen, und auch danach schieben sie noch Patches nach. Wenn alles glatt läuft, ist ab dem 13. Oktober also alles okay. Sieh doch mal: Zwischen unserer Testversion und der Verkaufsversion (+ Release-Patch) liegt ein ganzer Monat. Da kann sehr viel passieren.
> 
> Felix Schütz
> PC Games



*Mein Tipp an alle Entwickler:*
Schickt 2 Monate vor dem Release einen vorläufigen Goldmaster an die PC-Zeitschriften und lasst es dort testen. Dann könnt ihr noch bis zum Release eure Fehler in Ruhe ausbessern und bekommt noch eine gute Wertung, weil man über die Bugs hinwegsehen kann, die werden ja eh bis zur Veröffentlichung gepatcht. 
An Jowood: Mit Gilde 2 hättet ihrs genau so machen müssen!

[Sarkasmus] mfg angel


----------



## Kizura (26. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				MrAngel am 26.09.2006 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 25.09.2006 23:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde die 87% etwas sehr enttäuschend. Das ist wie ein Schlag mit 'ner Kokosnuss ins Gesicht.
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die Redakteure die gepatchte Version testen ... also jene, die ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## Kaeksch (26. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Kizura am 26.09.2006 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> MrAngel am 26.09.2006 10:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na du bist ja nen spaßvogel. wie sollen die denn die gepatchte Version testen, wenn der noch nich mal da is und noch nich mal das Spiel gold is?


----------



## Kizura (26. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Kaeksch am 26.09.2006 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Kizura am 26.09.2006 16:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na überleg mal "du Spaßvogel", in dem sie nach Releasedatum in Laden gehen, Packung holen und nachtesten für die November Ausgabe! 

Wäre ja nicht der erste Nachtest ... siehe Oblivion engl. / dt.


----------



## alex86 (26. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

45-65 Euro ( * ca. 90-130 Deutsche Mark, nur mal zur Erinnerung *) sind einfach zuviel für ein unfertiges Spiel.


----------



## Natschlaus (26. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				alex86 am 26.09.2006 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> 45-65 Euro ( * ca. 90-130 Deutsche Mark, nur mal zur Erinnerung *) sind einfach zuviel für ein unfertiges Spiel.



Also 1. Kostet das Spiel keineswegs 65 Euro(lediglich die Collectors Edition, was aber hier nicht gewertet werden kann) und 
2. wird ja noch gefixt und am selben Tag ein Patch ausgeliefert.
Wenn du also meinst das es zu viel kostet kauf es dir halt nicht und gut is.
MFg, waKKa


----------



## Burtchen (26. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Wakka am 26.09.2006 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> alex86 am 26.09.2006 17:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3. haben Spiele vor einer ganzen Weile noch völlig regelmäßig 120DM gekostet, wenn du dann noch die Inflation reinrechnest...


----------



## Michael-Miggi (26. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Mhhmmm ne daran wollte ich eigentl. nicht mehr erinnert werden, danke.... Weiss noch genau wie meine Mom immer den Geldbeutel herhalten musste um mich fin. zu unterstützen und vorallem wie oft sies nicht gemacht hat die olle Ziege.... Hab jetzt auch mal die CE vorbestellt. 1. Weil ich absoluter G fan bin und ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das G nach 3 Monaten noch herbe Bugs aufweist (Klang absichtlich so bedrohlich evtl. liest ja ein Entw.!!!) 2. Ich absoluter G FAN bin (kann auch allein so stehen) und 3. Ich als Arbeiter die 65,-- EUR locker aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann....  (War nur spass)



greetz


----------



## AngelJdF (26. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Burtchen am 26.09.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wakka am 26.09.2006 17:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich denke ein bufreies Gothic 3 wo das Add-On gleich integriert ist, würde eine Wertung von 95% verdienen. Doch Kiddis zahlen lieber 2x50€ + ewiges Warten auf Patches, anstatt 120€ zu blechen und dann was GESCHEITES in der Hand zu haben.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass man für einen 8-Stunden Shooter einen ähnlichen Betrag zahlen muss, dann fragt man sich sowieso von was die Entwickler seit Jahren Leben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Burtchen am 26.09.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wakka am 26.09.2006 17:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür haben die Spieler aber noch ein vollfertiges, relativ bugfreies Spiel bekommen, eine anständige Verpackung samt richtigen Handbuch und Goodies und nicht wie heute - sorry - so einen billigen verbuggten Kram, der in die Mülltonne gehört.
Heute geben die Spieler relativ viel Geld aus, für Spiele die überspitzt ausgedrückt nur 3/4 fertig sind und werden als Betatester missbraucht. Und genau da sind die Spielemagazine gefragt, dass sie solches Vorgehen gnadenlos bestrafen....NUR dann wird sich auch irgendwas an dieser Politik der Publisher etwas ändern, sonst wird das alles nur schlimmer.
Natürlich wird es nie komplett bugfreie Spiele geben, aber die Qualität in der heutzutage einige Spiele veröffentlicht werden, ist einfach als Mangelhaft anzusehen und ich fühle mich da als ehrlicher Käufer einfach nur noch verarscht. Die meisten Spiele sind doch heute erst fertig, wenns sie irgendwann mal als Low-Budget Version gibt   

Oder wie ich in einem anderen Thread mal geschrieben hab, am besten man legt den Spielen noch eine Bibel bei   :

Hoffen und beten sie, dass..

- sich der Kopierschutz des Spieles mit ihrem Laufwerk "verträgt"
- sie es überhaupt installieren können
- sie keine Plattform a la Steam nutzen müssen
- ihr Spiel nicht mehr Bugs als Features hat
- der Publisher/Entwickler nicht EA heißt, weil sonst der Patch 45€ kostet und erst in einem Jahr erscheint
- ihr Spiel nicht so voll mit Werbung gestopft ist, dass sie lieber wieder MTV schauen wollen
- sie ihr Spiel nicht schneller durchgespielt haben, als die Mittagspause läuft
- sie als ehrlicher Käufer nicht der dumme sind, weil der Raubkopierer diese Probleme nicht hat

Und dann wundern sie sich wenn jemand nicht mehr bereit ist, dafür Geld auszugeben


----------



## ich98 (26. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Shadow_Man am 26.09.2006 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> *zu viel Text für ein Quote*



dagegen gibts drei sehr gute Mittel:
1. Bugetversionen kaufen, falls diese in diesem Zustand was taugen
2. Sich genauer informieren und dann die wirklich guten Spiele kaufen.
3. verschiedene Publisher meiden


----------



## checker4u (26. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Shadow_Man am 26.09.2006 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ..... GENAU ..... [



Da gebe ich dir 100% Recht.... würden Spielemagazine solch ein Verhalten anprangern und mit dementsprechenden Wertungen bestrafen, würden die Publisher diese Politik nicht mehr einsetzen....

Du hast absolut RECHT !!!


----------



## Dimebag (26. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Tja, wenn der Test an sich, wie von mehreren hier attestiert, doch ganz gut war und die Bugs wirklich beschrieben wurden, da frag ich mich doch:
*Warum vergesst ihr die Kack-Zahlenbewertung nicht einfach?*

Wenn ich mal so frei sein darf, DAS Kulturblatt schlechthin zu zitieren: Bild dir deine Meinung! 

Wenn wichtige Details, positive wie auch negative, im Test nicht erwähnt werden, dann ist das eine Sache. Aber wenn sie aufgezählt und beschrieben werden, dann ist doch diese blöde Zahl am Ende nicht wirklich ausschlaggebend. Eben weil Wertung Wertung und daher immer subjektiv ist. Ich lese keine Spielemags (mehr), aber die doofe Zahl am Ende hab ich mir, wenn sie denn da war, immer so gut wie möglich weggedacht um mir so aus dem Text wirklich die Beschreibung des Spiels herauszulesen, anstatt mich an einer Nummer festzumachen.

versucht's mal, nach 2 x Test konzentriert durchlesen klappt das mit Sicherheit


----------



## Kizura (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Dimebag am 26.09.2006 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wenn der Test an sich, wie von mehreren hier attestiert, doch ganz gut war und die Bugs wirklich beschrieben wurden, da frag ich mich doch:
> *Warum vergesst ihr die Kack-Zahlenbewertung nicht einfach?*
> 
> Wenn ich mal so frei sein darf, DAS Kulturblatt schlechthin zu zitieren: Bild dir deine Meinung!
> ...



Du hast eigentlich vollkommen Recht, wir machen uns alle unsinnig Verrückt. Wir wissen doch im Grunde: Wo Gothic draufsteht, steckt auch Gothic drin  

Sch*** auf die Wertung  Gothic ist und bleibt Gothic.

MfG
Kizura


----------



## bumi (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Kizura am 27.09.2006 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Sch*** auf die Wertung  Gothic ist und bleibt Gothic.
> 
> MfG
> Kizura


Seh ich eigentlich auch so... Ich hab mir grad vorhin mal wieder die Vorschau zu Gothic 3 durchgelesen und muss sagen, dass es trotz Bugs und Abstürzen nach wie vor endgeil klingt - nämlich genau so wie ich mir den dritten Teil schon immer vorgestellt habe.

Und ich hab noch immer nicht im Sinne die Vorbestellung zu annulieren, auch wenn es am Anfang nicht ganz so perfekt laufen wird. Ich lass mich einfach überraschen...


----------



## Kizura (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				bumi am 27.09.2006 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Kizura am 27.09.2006 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber genau. Ich erinner mich zum Beispiel auch an Gothic II was anfangs (zumindest bei mir) von Abstürzen geplagt war. Aber nach dem ersten oder zweiten Patch so gut wie fehlerfrei lief. Also wird das bei Gothic 3 nicht anders laufen 
Hab's auch vorbestellt, hoffentlich kommt das ein oder zwei Tage früher


----------



## Leptosom (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Kizura am 27.09.2006 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber genau. Ich erinner mich zum Beispiel auch an Gothic II was anfangs (zumindest bei mir) von Abstürzen geplagt war. Aber nach dem ersten oder zweiten Patch so gut wie fehlerfrei lief. Also wird das bei Gothic 3 nicht anders laufen
> Hab's auch vorbestellt, hoffentlich kommt das ein oder zwei Tage früher



Bei diesem ganzen "Gottvertrauen" in JoWood/PB und die Qualität von Gothic 3 sollte man sich fast eine Liste der größten Herbeisehner und Optimisten machen nur um dann nach Release die potentiellen Meckerthreads auf Parallelen zu untersuchen...  

Ich für meinen Teil werde abwarten um sicher zu sein daß es nicht doch anders läuft als bei Gothic 2.


----------



## Kizura (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Leptosom am 27.09.2006 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Kizura am 27.09.2006 12:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man muss ja nicht über ein Spiel meckern, sondern ehr über die Leute, die über das Spiel meckern ... Darin besteht der Inhalt der meisten Threads ...


----------



## bumi (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Leptosom am 27.09.2006 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Bei diesem ganzen "Gottvertrauen" in JoWood/PB und die Qualität von Gothic 3 sollte man sich fast eine Liste der größten Herbeisehner und Optimisten machen nur um dann nach Release die potentiellen Meckerthreads auf Parallelen zu untersuchen...


Ich wüsste nicht wieso ich mein Geld nicht trotzdem Piranha bytes geben sollte, ist es doch der Publisher der die Scheisse mit dem Release-Termin baut. Piranha Bytes hat daran sicher am wenigsten Schuld wenn das Spiel (noch) verbuggt auf den Markt kommt. Deshalb denke ich, man soll doch die Mühe der Entwickler auch belohnen und ihnen das Vertrauen entgegenbringen eine Vorbestellung zu platzieren. Schliesslich möchte man doch noch ein hübsches AddOn oder einen Nachfolger... oder?


----------



## Iceman (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				bumi am 27.09.2006 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wüsste nicht wieso ich mein Geld nicht trotzdem Piranha bytes geben sollte, ist es doch der Publisher der die Scheisse mit dem Release-Termin baut. Piranha Bytes hat daran sicher am wenigsten Schuld wenn das Spiel (noch) verbuggt auf den Markt kommt. Deshalb denke ich, man soll doch die Mühe der Entwickler auch belohnen und ihnen das Vertrauen entgegenbringen eine Vorbestellung zu platzieren. Schliesslich möchte man doch noch ein hübsches AddOn oder einen Nachfolger... oder?



Na, was meinst du wer den Großteil des Geldes bekommt welches du beim Händler auf den Tisch legst? Piranha Bytes ists nicht...

Aber genau solche Meinungen sind der Grund warum des JoWood wahrscheinlich sowieso völlig egal ist wie verbuggt das Spiel erscheint. Die Fanboys kaufens ja, trotz aller Warnungen...


----------



## bumi (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Iceman am 27.09.2006 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber genau solche Meinungen sind der Grund warum des JoWood wahrscheinlich sowieso völlig egal ist wie verbuggt das Spiel erscheint. Die Fanboys kaufens ja, trotz aller Warnungen...


Find ich schön dass du grundlos jemanden als Fanboy bezeichnest der weder Teil 1 noch DndR besitzt oder gar Gothic 2 jemals ganz zu ende gespielt hat... Alle Vorurteile leben hoooooooooooch


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				bumi am 27.09.2006 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 27.09.2006 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du musst aber zugeben, dass sich viele deiner Kommentare doch recht einfach in die Sparte "Fanboy" eingliedern lassen könnten. Siehe Statements zur Grafik und dem gleichzeitigen "Bashen" der "scheiß HDR-Grafik" von Oblivion, dem relativ unbekümmerten Umgang mit den verbuggten Versionen bzw. den Angaben der Tester. Das Loben einer Grafik die trotz der exorbitanten Systemanforderungen eher schlicht und normal wirkt…
Die Einstellung “das Spiel wird bei mir schon laufen”… 

Die einen würden dich als hoffnungslosen Optimisten bezeichnen, die anderen eben als Fanboy.     *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				bumi am 27.09.2006 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 27.09.2006 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er damit jemanden beleidigen wollte. Er meinte sicher damit, dass solange die Leute trotz Bugwarnungen die Spiele trotzdem alle zum Release kaufen, wird sich an der Politik der Publisher nichts ändern.


----------



## ich98 (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Dimebag am 26.09.2006 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wenn der Test an sich, wie von mehreren hier attestiert, doch ganz gut war und die Bugs wirklich beschrieben wurden, da frag ich mich doch:
> *Warum vergesst ihr die Kack-Zahlenbewertung nicht einfach?*



weil die PCG das nicht gemacht hat, sondern die Konkurrenz    (PCPP)


----------



## ich98 (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				bumi am 27.09.2006 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich eigentlich auch so... Ich hab mir grad vorhin mal wieder die Vorschau zu Gothic 3 durchgelesen und muss sagen, dass es trotz Bugs und Abstürzen nach wie vor endgeil klingt - nämlich genau so wie ich mir den dritten Teil schon immer vorgestellt habe.



Vorschauen, Featurelisten der Hersteller uswl klingen immer gut   

Kenn keinen der auf/in seine Packung/Homepage/Werbung schreibt, was das Spiel nicht kann und was für Bugs alles so existieren   

Fakt ist, dass man nicht mal was von der Beta-tester Aktion bzw. der Fehlersuche merkt und somit komme ich auf keinen Grund, warum ich PB das nächste Märchen glauben sollte


----------



## Klon1234 (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Ich würde allen Leutchen, die genauso wie ich, noch ziemlich unsicher sind, ob sie sich das Spiel denn kaufen sollen, einfach empfehlen, auf die ersten Leserbewertungen zu warten. Bei solchen Spielen wird es eh Leserbewertungen ohne Ende geben und wie ich die Community hier kenne, wird es wahrscheinlich einige schöne Tests von Community-Mitgliedern geben, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Und dann kann man ja immernoch entscheiden, ob man sich das Spiel kauft oder nicht.

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## Moemo (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Klon1234 am 27.09.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde allen Leutchen, die genauso wie ich, noch ziemlich unsicher sind, ob sie sich das Spiel denn kaufen sollen, einfach empfehlen, auf die ersten Leserbewertungen zu warten. Bei solchen Spielen wird es eh Leserbewertungen ohne Ende geben und wie ich die Community hier kenne, wird es wahrscheinlich einige schöne Tests von Community-Mitgliedern geben, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Und dann kann man ja immernoch entscheiden, ob man sich das Spiel kauft oder nicht.
> 
> Mfg. Klon1234



Naja, um aber eine kritische Leserbewertung zu erhalten, welche nicht unbedingt von einem Fanboy kommt, müssen sich manche _Leutchen_ ,so wie du und ich, sich dazu überwinden, das Spiel zu kaufen. . .   

MfG,

Momo


----------



## Klon1234 (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Moemo am 27.09.2006 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Klon1234 am 27.09.2006 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Och, das wird schon!

Ich warte einfach auf nen Test von Narli oder Shadow oder irgendeinem derjenigen, von denen ich weiß, dass sie jedes Spiel kritisch bewerten. Und um herauszufinden, welchen Leute in der Comm Fanboys sind, muss ich nur mal ein paar G3 Threads lesen. Dann findet man das ziemlich schnell heraus 

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## bumi (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 27.09.2006 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst aber zugeben, dass sich viele deiner Kommentare doch recht einfach in die Sparte "Fanboy" eingliedern lassen könnten. Siehe Statements zur Grafik und dem gleichzeitigen "Bashen" der "scheiß HDR-Grafik" von Oblivion


Ich find die Grafik von Oblivion grundlegend ja schon ansehnlich, da ging es mir bloss um das *völlig übertriebene* HDR und die ziemlich schlechten Texturen am anderen Seeufer, z.b.


> Das Loben einer Grafik die trotz der exorbitanten Systemanforderungen eher schlicht und normal wirkt…


Da ich selbst einen recht aktuellen rechner besitze, kümmer ich mich eben kaum um Systemanforderungen *g* ... und ich find die Grafik sehr hübsch 


> Die einen würden dich als hoffnungslosen Optimisten bezeichnen, die anderen eben als Fanboy.     *g*


gut, dann oute ich mich nun offiziell als hoffnungsloser Optimist


----------



## keithcaputo (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Shadow_Man am 26.09.2006 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute geben die Spieler relativ viel Geld aus, für Spiele die überspitzt ausgedrückt nur 3/4 fertig sind und werden als Betatester missbraucht. Und genau da sind die Spielemagazine gefragt, dass sie solches Vorgehen gnadenlos bestrafen....NUR dann wird sich auch irgendwas an dieser Politik der Publisher etwas ändern, sonst wird das alles nur schlimmer.
> Natürlich wird es nie komplett bugfreie Spiele geben, aber die Qualität in der heutzutage einige Spiele veröffentlicht werden, ist einfach als Mangelhaft anzusehen und ich fühle mich da als ehrlicher Käufer einfach nur noch verarscht. Die meisten Spiele sind doch heute erst fertig, wenns sie irgendwann mal als Low-Budget Version gibt



Amen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Klon1234 am 27.09.2006 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Och, das wird schon!
> 
> Ich warte einfach auf nen Test von Narli oder Shadow oder irgendeinem derjenigen, von denen ich weiß, dass sie jedes Spiel kritisch bewerten. Und um herauszufinden, welchen Leute in der Comm Fanboys sind, muss ich nur mal ein paar G3 Threads lesen. Dann findet man das ziemlich schnell heraus
> 
> Mfg. Klon1234



Danke für die Blumen *verneig*   

Was Gothic3 betrifft bin ich echt noch extrem hin und hergerissen. Bin die ganze Zeit am überlegen "Kaufst Du es dir sofort? Wartest doch lieber noch bis Weihnachten?" Hmm..ich weiß es echt noch nicht....werd ich in den nächsten Tagen entscheiden.


----------



## Iceman (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				bumi am 27.09.2006 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich schön dass du grundlos jemanden als Fanboy bezeichnest der weder Teil 1 noch DndR besitzt oder gar Gothic 2 jemals ganz zu ende gespielt hat... Alle Vorurteile leben hoooooooooooch



War nicht zwangsläufig auf dich gemünzt, aber wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst 

Wobei ich Teile deiner Postings schon grenzwertig finde, was mich eigentlich wundert, wenn du die beiden Vorgänger nicht wirklich kennst.


----------



## AngelJdF (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Ich finde PCG sollte die Spielewertung bei gepachten Spielen auch öfters mal korregieren, nicht nur wenn das Spiel wegen veralteter Grafik abgewertet wird.


----------



## BlackDead (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.09.2006 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Klon1234 am 27.09.2006 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vielleicht hilft ja bei der Entscheidung der Virtuelle Münzwurf


----------



## Kizura (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				AngelJdF am 27.09.2006 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde PCG sollte die Spielewertung bei gepachten Spielen auch öfters mal korregieren, nicht nur wenn das Spiel wegen veralteter Grafik abgewertet wird.



Hat schon JEMAND gepostet ... und genau, hierzu wirds wieder jede Menge "kluger" Posts geben ... nur zum vorherigen nicht 

Nichts gegen dich AngelJdF!


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Nachdem ich die Ausgabe nun auch vorliegen habe bin ich doch etwas erstaunt.
Wie bereits gesagt bekommt Gothic 3 mit 87% davon trotz anscheinend heftiger Bugs, eine Anzeige später aber bekommt Die Gilde 2 wegen Bugs nur 66% und es gibt heftige Tiefs in der Motivationskurve. Der Text dazu kommt meiner Meinung nach wegen der Bugs auch deutlich negativer rüber und ohne diese Bugs könnte man fast von 20% mehr ausgehen. Bei gleichem Recht für alle bekäme Gothic 3 dann ohne Bugs 107%?


Aber egal, das wirklich Interessante ist die ebenfalls hier liegende PC Powerplay Ausgabe. Wie wir wissen war man dort bei Gothic 3 deutlich konsequenter und das trifft auch auf Gilde 2 zu. Das wird dort nämlich mit 80% durchgewinkt und einziger Hinweis auf Bugs auf den vier Seiten ist ein kleiner Satz am Ende eines der 4 Meinungskästen:





> [...] Außerdem nerven kleine Bugs.


Im Gothic Text ärgerte man sich sogar noch über die Qualitätssicherung weil sie nach 5 Minuten auftretende offenkundige Bugs übersieht  



Was mich jetzt wirklich interessiert: Was sagt die Gamestar zu den beiden Spielen


----------



## Klon1234 (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Ich denke wirklich interessant werden die ersten Leserwertungen und die Meinungen von den ersten Käufern. Besonders die Vorbesteller werden ja nicht drum herum kommen, das Spiel am Releasetag zu erhalten und werden es dann wahrscheinlich auch direkt installieren. Dann würde es mich auch interessieren, ob der patch bis zum 13. überhaupt fertig ist! Ach wie gut, dass ich am 11. aus dem Urlaub wiederkomme! Dann kann ich hier alles live miterleben 

@Shadow: Bitte kauf es dir und sag mir wie es ist  

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## Shadowhal (27. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

(sry, hab nicht alles gelesen)

naja, das was man aber so mitbekommt ist: vom spielerischen dürfte das spielchen doch recht ordentlich, respektive würdiger nachfolger sein.

dass es in der anfangsversion mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit zu problemen kommen wird, sollte eigentlich offensichtlich sein. gut, dass ich es nicht eilig hab und warten kann. dennoch: allmählich geht es mir schon auf den wecker, wenn dieses verdammte klima von wegen unfertigen spielen so dermaßen überhand nimmt. grauslich. aber das wurde ja schon zig mal durch diskutiert.

also, abwarten und tee trinken. wie gesagt: einige bugs lassen sich mit etwas zeit ausbessern, ein spielerisch schlechtes spiel bleibt auch bei kaum bugs dennoch ein schlechtes spiel. also seh ich es im großen und ganzen positiv. möcht gar nimma dran denken, was schon für große nachfolger komplett uninteressant geworden sind. brrr.


----------



## RickSkywalker (28. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				NOODLES_SOS am 27.09.2006 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich jetzt wirklich interessiert: Was sagt die Gamestar zu den beiden Spielen



Die Gilde 2 - 69 % (das Spiel soll auch so recht langweilig sein, es fehlt der rote Faden)
Gothic 3 - 85 % mit Bugs
dazu gibt es noch eine potentielle Wertung für die gepatchte Version: 89 %


----------



## Rabowke (28. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				RickSkywalker am 28.09.2006 08:26 schrieb:
			
		

> NOODLES_SOS am 27.09.2006 22:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gamestar ist im Moment die schlimmste PC Spielezeitschrift. Und ja, mir ist bewusst das es noch die CBS gibt. Der CBS muss man aber zu Gute halten, dass sie wenigstens Spiele testen, die wirklich im Handel sind und keine total beschränkten Vorabtests mit einer potentiellen Wertung, die auf der Annahme beruht, dass zum Verkaufsstart wirklich ein Patch zur Verfügung steht.

Die Gamestar hat schon Gilde 1 ( mit AddOn ) total zerrissen, die Gründe hierfür sind mir immer noch Schleierhaft. D.h. es war zu erwarten, das auch der Nachfolger zu diesem Spiel verissen wird. Interessanterweise wurden mit Patch 1.15 ca. 90% der Kritikpunkte der Gamestar beseitigt, nun interessiert es mich, ob die Gamestar den Arsch in der Hose hat und einen Nachtest macht.


----------



## HitmanNr47 (28. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Ich bin zwar absoluter Gothic-Fan, aber wieso hat G3 (bei PCG) eine 87er Wertung bekommen...mit diesen Unmengen an Bugs! Ich glaube, da hatte jemand Respekt vor einem großen Namen.


----------



## ThomasDMC (29. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Shadow_Man am 26.09.2006 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Und dann wundern sie sich wenn jemand nicht mehr bereit ist, dafür Geld auszugeben



Auch wenn das Posting schon ein paar Seiten zurückliegt, so muß ich doch sagen, daß du absolut recht hast!! Sehr gute Zusammenstellung von Argumenten, hätte ich besser auch nicht sagen können!


----------



## Grungy (30. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

So, an all die Panikmacher hier:
(Ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, vielleicht hat hier auch mal jemand was in der Richtung gepostet.)

- KEIN Magazin hat die finale Goldmaster getestet
- Die Version von PCPowerplay ist nochmal älter als die Testversion von  
  PCGames
- Klar, Wertungen im Bereich von 86-91% sind das absolute Fiasko, zumal
  alle 80er-Wertungen mit Aufwertungsoption sind.
- Lest doch mal bitte alle das Interview auf WoG. Da haben Community-
  Mitglieder ebenfalls eine Testversion bekommen. Und der Community-
  Tester hat KEINE A-Bugs festgestellt, obwohl auch er nicht die finale Version
  hatte. Die WoG-Community ist unabhängig, in dem Interview werden Jowood
  und Piranha Bytes sher offensiv angegangen.
  Logisch, denn die eingefleischte Community von WoG ist wie alle Gothic-
  Fans entsetzt über die Bugreports

Tatsache ist also, dass die Mags die Version die im Laden stehen wird, noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen  haben und -zumindest teilweise- stark übertrieben haben.
eine Bitte an die Redaktion: Postet doch bitte mal im Forum was über die neue Goldmaster wenn ihr sie habt


----------



## der-jan (30. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Grungy am 30.09.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> So, an all die Panikmacher hier:
> (Ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, vielleicht hat hier auch mal jemand was in der Richtung gepostet.)


sollte man nicht doch erstmal im thread lesen um zu wissen, was dort überhaupt besprochen wurde?

es ging in den thread hier darum, was die magazine zu der version meinten, die sie als zu testen und bewerten freigegebene version auf den tisch bekamen, die version die anscheinend doch so viele fehler aufwies, daß man die goldmaster nochmal zurück rief und ne neue machte...
panik hat hier keiner geschoben, sondern eher seiner verwunderung ausdruck verliehen, warum eine anscheinend noch nicht ganz fertige version, mit auftretenden problemen etc trotzdem noch ne mittlere bis hohe 80iger wertung bekam

dein posting hättest du dir an dieser stelle, in diesem thread hier echt sparen können   
zumal es phasenweise echtes gewäsch war, wie zb die haltlose aussage, daß die powerplay version ne frühere als die von pcg und gs gewesen sein soll
es gab * eine * version die den magazinen zum testen bereit gestellt wurde, alle haben die gleiche version getestet
wenns nicht so traurig wäre, könnte man über deine wortbildung "finale goldversion" echt schmunzeln, ist es doch "eigentlich" doppelt gemoppelt
eine goldversion ist "normal" die finale version, wenn es aber anscheind keine qualitätskontrolle beim publischer/hersteller gibt, und man eine goldversion aufgrund zu vieler fehler zurückziehen muss, dann kommen halt neue begriffe wie "finale goldversion" bald wird es soweit sein daß es eine "finale goldversion unter vorbehalt" noch geben wird


----------



## IceCube101 (30. September 2006)

Als ich die Wertung von 87% in der PCG gesehen habe bin ich fast aufgesprungen vor Entsetzen. "Nur" 87%?
Doch als ich in der Begründung gelesen habe, dass wieder einmal Bugs - 
anscheinend zíemlich gravierende - auf die Wertung drücken konnte ich einfach nur noch müde mit dem Kopf schütteln.    
Wie kann es sein, dass ein Spiel, welches so viele Vorschusslorbeeren bekommen hat und auf 2 so grandiose Vorgängerspiele aufbaut, solche heftigen technischen Mängel aufweist? 
Klar, Gothic 3 ist natürlich ein gewaltiges Projekt und allein die Größe der Spielwelt kann schon einige Bugs rechtfertigen. Aber trotzdem verstehe ich die Entwickler nicht, die mit einer so bugverseuchten Testversion ihren guten Ruf bei den Spielern beschädigen.
Warum hat man sich denn nicht noch ein bisschen Zeit genommen, um das Spiel zu finalisieren? Bei einem Game, welches schon so lange in Entwicklung ist kommt, kommt es auf ein paar Monate mehr auch nicht mehr an. 
Ich würde lieber noch etwas auf Gothic 3 warten, wenn ich dafür die Gewissheit auf einen weitgehend fehlerfreien und würdigen Nachfolger hätte.
Nebenbei könnten die Entwickler auch gleich noch etwas an der Performance drehen. Die Hardware-Anforderungen sind nämlich - wie ich finde - doch arg happig ausgefallen.  

Ich hoffe, dass sich bis zum Release noch etwas tut. 
Aber auch wenn nicht: Kaufen werde ich mir Gothic 3 mit ziemlicher Sicherheit.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Grungy am 30.09.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> So, an all die Panikmacher hier:
> (Ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, vielleicht hat hier auch mal jemand was in der Richtung gepostet.)


Hättest du besser machen sollen. Zumindest einen Teil der Postings. 



> - KEIN Magazin hat die finale Goldmaster getestet


Dennoch wurden diese Versionen zum Testen frei gegeben, wobei insbesondere bei PCG und GS die Wertungen im Zusammenspiel mit den Mängeln die Gemüter erhitzen.
Es wird zwar immer mit der Goldversion argumentiert, ABER die Meldung über die neue Gold-Version kam erst 9 Tage(!) später und die Meldung kam auch erst NACHDEM der PCP-Artikel auftauchte. Außerdem ist es egal, ob nun zwischen der ersten Gold-Version und dem Release eine neue Gold-Version erstellt wird oder ob am Releasetag gleich ein Patch zu haben sein wird. In beiden Fallen haben die Entwickler die gleiche Zeit die Fehler zu beheben. 



> - Die Version von PCPowerplay ist nochmal älter als die Testversion von
> PCGames


deut


> Wir haben weder eine verfrühte oder Vorabversion getestet, noch eine sonstwie falsche Fassung des Spieles. Die getestete Version erhielten wir am 12. September 2006 direkt von Jowood - das ist exakt das Datum, das auch als Erstellungsdatum der exe-Datei aufgeführt wird.
> Die Testfreigabe von Jowood für diese Version liegt uns schriftlich vor.





> - Klar, Wertungen im Bereich von 86-91% sind das absolute Fiasko, zumal
> alle 80er-Wertungen mit Aufwertungsoption sind.


Lies dir den Thread durch! Darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum, dass G3 trotz Mängel so eine Wertung bekommen hat und andere Spiele schon wegen Kleinigkeiten massiven Punktabzug kassieren.



> - Lest doch mal bitte alle das Interview auf WoG. Da haben Community-
> Mitglieder ebenfalls eine Testversion bekommen. Und der Community-
> Tester hat KEINE A-Bugs festgestellt, obwohl auch er nicht die finale Version
> hatte. *Die WoG-Community ist unabhängig, in dem Interview werden Jowood
> ...


Es gibt zwar Ausnahmen, aber vom Verhalten hat doch die ganz große Masse an G3-Fans bzw. Seiten wie WoG schwer enttäuscht. Wie dort argumentiert wird und wie dort verbal ausgeteilt wurde (Tester ist ein Stümper, etc.), ist IMO ein Armutszeugnis für eine Community.



> Tatsache ist also, dass die Mags die Version die im Laden stehen wird, noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen  haben und -zumindest teilweise- stark übertrieben haben.


Du musst es ja wissen, da du die Fassung vom 13. Oktober kennst.  Zumal sich in einigen Wochen ja alle Bugs beseitigen lassen…


----------



## Leptosom (30. September 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Grungy am 30.09.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsache ist also, dass die Mags die Version die im Laden stehen wird, noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen  haben und -zumindest teilweise- stark übertrieben haben.



Wenn wir von Tatsachen reden, können wir eigentlich nur wenige Dinge wirklich sagen, alles Andere ist reine Spekulation.

1. Tatsache: Gothic 3 ist/war in der Testversion der Zeitungen schwer verbuggt, Beleg dafür ist, daß JoWood ein neues Goldmaster fertigen läßt.

2. Tatsache: Gothic 3 kommt am 13. Oktober raus

3. Tatsache: Zwischen Releasedatum und der Ankündigung eines neuen Goldmasters liegen gerade mal 3 Wochen


Alles Andere - insbesondere Aussagen über den Buggehalt der finalen Verkaufsversion, Bestechlichkeit/Unparteilichkeit sowie Kompetenz der Redaktionensind reine Spekulation. Es kann sein, daß das Spiel das bugfreieste Spiel aller Zeiten wird, genauso kann es allerdings auch ein verbuggtes Machwerk à la "The Fall" werden. Am wahrscheinlichsten wird es sich irgendwo dazwischen einpendeln.

Angesichts der nicht gerade ruhmreichen Vergangenheit der Firma JoWood tendiere ich dazu, eher von letzterer Variante auszugehen und dementsprechend abzuwarten wie die Reaktionen ausfallen. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, daß ich mindestens 3 Monate warten muß, bis die gröbsten Bugs beseitigt sind. 
Da 3 Wochen sehr kurz für die Produktion sind, kann ich mir auch durchaus vorstellen, daß doch die Testversion in die Läden kommt und die Ankündigung eines neuen Goldmasters eine Ente war.

Was von diesen Vermutungen letztendlich Tatsachen sind, werden wir in etwa 2 Wochen sehen. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Grungy am 30.09.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> *Tatsache ist also, dass die Mags die Version die im Laden stehen wird, noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen  haben und -zumindest teilweise- stark übertrieben haben.*



Boah, Wahnsinn...immer diese RoXXor-InZiDeR, die genauestens Bescheid wissen...Du glaubst gar nicht, wie ich Dich beneide!


 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## DugDanger (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Wo is eigentlich der Unterschied:
ob ich jetzt am 13. Oktober ne vebuggte Version kauf und die dann innerhalb der nächsten 1 bis 2 Monate durch Patches optimiert wird oder ob ich dann G3 erst im Dezember kaufen kann und es dann aufgrund von mehr Entwicklungzeit weitestgehend bugfrei is.
Is doch grad egal.
Ich spiel auch gern den Beta Tester von Piranha Bytes und geb 60€ für ''ein unfertiges Spiel aus''.
Was solls,mal ehrlich, wir werdens uns doch eh alle kaufen.


----------



## Leptosom (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				DugDanger am 02.10.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo is eigentlich der Unterschied:
> ob ich jetzt am 13. Oktober ne vebuggte Version kauf und die dann innerhalb der nächsten 1 bis 2 Monate durch Patches optimiert wird oder ob ich dann G3 erst im Dezember kaufen kann und es dann aufgrund von mehr Entwicklungzeit weitestgehend bugfrei is.
> Is doch grad egal.
> Ich spiel auch gern den Beta Tester von Piranha Bytes und geb 60€ für ''ein unfertiges Spiel aus''.
> Was solls,mal ehrlich, wir werdens uns doch eh alle kaufen.



Klarer Unterschied - wenn ich erst 1-2 Monate später kaufe habe ich erstens mein Geld noch länger (Zinsen) und zweitens verfallen meine Ansprüche gegenüber dem Händler/Hersteller nicht.

Zum Thema Betatest - auch ich mache gerne den Betatester, allerdings nur, wenn ich dafür nichts zahle bzw. sogar Geld bekomme (je nach Aufwand)

Der dritte Punkt ist - wenn du das Spiel jetzt kaufst, kann es sein, daß der Hersteller die Bugs behebt, es muß aber nicht (siehe Gilde 1). Wenn du wartest, dann kannst du sichergehen, daß die Version die du kaufst halbwegs fehlerfrei ist.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin - ich werde es wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen, zumindest auf keinen Fall zum Releasetermin.


----------



## DugDanger (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Leptosom am 02.10.2006 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> DugDanger am 02.10.2006 12:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu punkt 1)
der entgangene Zins beläuft sich auf  ca. 20 cent (Marktüblicher Zins von 4 % angenommen)

zu punkt 2)
hab noch für keinen Patch nen cent bezahlt

zu punkt 3)
stimmt, da kann man nie sicher sein.aber-Mir reicht der support (patches,mods usw...-alles umsonst) + Spielspass von G1 und G2 um G3 blind zu kaufen.


----------



## Grungy (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				der-jan am 30.09.2006 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Grungy am 30.09.2006 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe den größten Teil der Postings gelesen, aber bei 21 seiten kann man evtl. auch was übersehen. Ich wolllte mich eigentlich nur im Voraus entschuldigen, falls schon jemand den gleichen Kram geschrieben hatte. Deswegen steht da auch "...nicht den *ganzen*..."



			
				der-jan am 30.09.2006 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> es ging in den thread hier darum, was die magazine zu der version meinten, die sie als zu testen und bewerten freigegebene version auf den tisch bekamen, die version die anscheinend doch so viele fehler aufwies, daß man die goldmaster nochmal zurück rief und ne neue machte...
> panik hat hier keiner geschoben, sondern eher seiner verwunderung ausdruck verliehen, warum eine anscheinend noch nicht ganz fertige version, mit auftretenden problemen etc trotzdem noch ne mittlere bis hohe 80iger wertung bekam


Dass die PCP keine Wertung vergeben hat, kann ich verstehen. Die PCG hat aber keine Bugs, die das Spiel unspielbar machen, wie etwa Spielstände, die man nicht mehr laden kann, festgestellt. Ob die Wertung jetzt überzogen ist oder nicht, darüber kann man sich ja gerne streiten.



			
				der-jan am 30.09.2006 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> zumal es phasenweise echtes gewäsch war, wie zb die haltlose aussage, daß die powerplay version ne frühere als die von pcg und gs gewesen sein soll
> es gab eine version die den magazinen zum testen bereit gestellt wurde, alle haben die gleiche version getestet


Nach meinen Informationen haben die diversen Mags zumindest teilweise unterschieliche Versionen bekommen. Die PCP hat als erste die Bugs an PB gemeldet. Daraufhin sollte ein Releasepatch erscheinen,  dann wurde aber der Goldstatus widerrufen. Es ist ja nicht der Fehler der PCP, dass sie eine Version als Gold bekommen haben, die total verbugt ist, sondern der der QA-Abteilungen. Die PCG testete eine neuere Version, daher haben die Mags auch unterschiedliche Mängel festgestellt. 



			
				der-jan am 30.09.2006 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> wenns nicht so traurig wäre, könnte man über deine wortbildung "finale goldversion" echt schmunzeln, ist es doch "eigentlich" doppelt gemoppelt
> eine goldversion ist "normal" die finale version, wenn es aber anscheind keine qualitätskontrolle beim publischer/hersteller gibt, und man eine goldversion aufgrund zu vieler fehler zurückziehen muss, dann kommen halt neue begriffe wie "finale goldversion" bald wird es soweit sein daß es eine "finale goldversion unter vorbehalt" noch geben wird


Da hast du ja recht. Was die "finale Goldversion" betrifft: "Die Version, die ins Presswerk ging, nachdem der Goldstatus vorher bereits zweimal widerrufen worden war" ist doch etwas sperrig.
Logischerweise hat keins der Magazine die jetzt wohl endgültige Version getestet, da der Redaktionsschluss da schon vorbei war.



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.09.2006 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt zwar Ausnahmen, aber vom Verhalten hat doch die ganz große Masse an G3-Fans bzw. Seiten wie WoG schwer enttäuscht. Wie dort argumentiert wird und wie dort verbal ausgeteilt wurde (Tester ist ein Stümper, etc.), ist IMO ein Armutszeugnis für eine Community.


Ich bin auch kein WoG -Fan, allerdings heißt unabhängig für mich in diesem Fall, dass die Seite nicht von PB kontrolliert wird. 
Aber auch wenn sich dort Member daneben benehmen, kann man davon doch nicht auf die ganze Community schließen... außerdem hat das wenig mit Interviews zu tun.

Ich finds allerdings daneben, dass hier jetzt  schon über Dinge wie korrupte Tester gemutmaßt wird. Sowas muss echt nicht sein.



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.09.2006 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst es ja wissen, da du die Fassung vom 13. Oktober kennst.   Zumal sich in einigen Wochen ja alle Bugs beseitigen lassen…


Ich bin jetzt mal davon ausgegangen, dass Jowood eher die neue Goldmaster mit weniger Bugs in die Läden stallt, als die ursprüngliche, da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass sie sich bei G3 absichtlich eine "Söldner"-GAU leisten wollen
Es tut mir leid , wenn mein Post missverstandenden wurde, mir gings nicht darum den Insider raushängen zu lassen, auch wenn mir dass jetzt vorgeworfen wird. Ich hab einfach nur das schreiben wollen, was ich dazu denke, aber vielleicht hätte ich mir dass in einem Thread, in dem Leute mit anderer Meinung einfach mal schnell als Fanboy o.ä. abgestempelt werden, nochmal überlegen sollen.


----------



## Leptosom (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				DugDanger am 02.10.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> zu punkt 1)
> der entgangene Zins beläuft sich auf  ca. 20 cent (Marktüblicher Zins von 4 % angenommen)



Schon richtig, aber 20 Cent sind 20 Cent sind 20 Cent.
Deine Schmerzgrenze mag höher liegen, aber effektiv sind das 20 Cent die ich dem Hersteller für ein unfertiges Produkt schenke. Ich bin dazu nicht bereit.

Interessant aber, daß du auf den zweiten Teil nicht eingegangen bist - denn daran daß deine Ansprüche gegenüber dem Hersteller verfliegen wie die Tage und Monate in denen das Spiel auf deinem Regal "nachreift" gibt es nix zu rütteln.



> zu punkt 2)
> hab noch für keinen Patch nen cent bezahlt



Interessant - und dein Internetzugang ist umsonst ?? Keine Flatrate die du jeden Monat zahlst ??

Sieh es wie es ist - jeder Download kostet, egal ob du Flatratenutzer oder 56k Modemnutzer bist. Die Frage ist, in wie weit Kosten anlaufen. Einem Flatratenutzer ist es relativ egal ob er nen 50 MB Patch runterlandem muß. Bei jedem anderen Tarif - sei es Zeit, Voumen oder Call by Call - haut so ein Download natürlich ganz anders rein. Daß es nicht nur Flatratenutzer in Deutschland gibt brauche ich dir glaube ich nicht erzählen.

Der eigentliche Punkt ist aber - du gehst in einen Laden und kaufst ein als "fertig" deklariertes Programm nur um festzustellen daß dieses eben doch noch Beta-Status hat. Dann sollen sie das doch kennzeichnen. Leute wie dich, die bereit sind viel Geld für eine derartige Beta auszugeben gibt es ja scheinbar genug.



> zu punkt 3)
> stimmt, da kann man nie sicher sein.aber-Mir reicht der support (patches,mods usw...-alles umsonst) + Spielspass von G1 und G2 um G3 blind zu kaufen.



Tu das - mir zeigt meine Erfahrung aus der Vergangenheit daß gerade bei JoWood Spielen äußerste Vorsicht geboten ist. 
Wenn du der Meinung bist, unbedingt am 13. deinen Gothic 3 Fix zu brauchen - bitte, ich werde dich nicht davon abhalten. Wenn du dann aber feststellst, daß dein Stoff nicht das hält was du dir davon erhoffst bin ich mal auf deine Reaktion gespannt. (sorry für die Drogenanalogie aber so wie manche hier im Netz reden könnte man wirklich glauben sie machen gerade nen kalten Entzug durch)


----------



## AngelJdF (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

edit del


----------



## DugDanger (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

@Leptosom

soll jeder für sich entscheiden ob 20 cent viel is,ob 1 Monat Herstellergarantie wichtig is, ob er sich von JoWood verarscht und ausgenutzt fühlt usw.
Ich zock zur Zeit so wenig, da kann man bei G3 in meinem Fall echt von Stoff sprechen.
Wenn du konsequent bist darfst du dir das Spiel jetzt halt echt ned kaufen...hasts ja wirklich sehr ausführlich begründet wieso mann es nicht kaufen sollte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



> *Erster Blick auf Gothic-3-Final*
> 
> Heute morgen um 8:15 Uhr erreichte uns die fertige Gothic-3-Version, die von Piranha Bytes in der vergangenen Woche ins Presswerk gereicht wurde. Ich konnte meine Neugier nicht zügeln, und installierte das Spiel natürlich sofort auf dem nächstbesten Stück Hardware (Notebook), das gerade greifbar war. Nach rund zwei Stunden Spielzeit verkünde ich Euch eine vorsichtige erste Einschätzung: Gothic 3 ließ sich reibungslos installieren und starten. Bugs irgendwelcher Art fielen mir in zwei Stunden Spielzeit keine auf, das Spiel stürzte auch nicht ab. Die Grafik lief auf meinem mittelguten 2,13 GHz-PC mit Geforce Go 7800 GTX und einem Gigabyte Ram in einer Auflösung von 1024x786 Pixeln und Medium-Details relativ flüssig - auch wenn gelegentliche Stocker auftraten, wenn man beispielsweise einen belebten Lagerplatz betritt.
> Zoom in'' Screenshot 1
> ...


----------



## Geonosis (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Das hört sich ja schon mal einigermaßen gut an.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Hier gibts auch erste Bilder des CE Inhaltes: http://gothicz.net/index.php?lang=en&document=fotkyce


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Gothic 3 Testbericht bei eurogamer.de: http://www.eurogamer.de/article.php?article_id=68594&page=1


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Kurios:
4Players Meinung zur finalen Version:


> Aber welchen Eindruck hinterlässt die finale Fassung (Version 1.4.25516.1) bisher bei uns?
> 
> Einen höchst durchwachsenen.[...] Die Euphorie vergangener Zeiten will sich allerdings noch nicht einstellen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iceman (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.10.2006 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurios:



Na ja, Eurogamer.de hypt Gothic 3 ja schon seit einiger Zeit bis zum gehtnichtmehr. Das der Test dann superdoll ausfallen musste war doch klar.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Nächstes Review. Diesmal von  extreme-players

Auszug:


> *Böse Bugs ?*
> 
> Nach all dem Schwärmen wenden wir uns der Schattenseite von Gothic 3 zu, die da doch nicht ganz ohne ist. Zum Ersten wäre da das „Friendly Fire“ zu nennen. Das ist mitunter sehr lästig und führt ungewollt zu Problemen. Durch das neue Kampfsystem sind Gruppenkämpfe eine kleine Geschichte für sich. Erstens trifft man selber des Öfteren Mitstreiter, die darauf hin natürlich den Spieler angreifen. Das kann mitunter zu weiteren Problemen führen, wenn diese Personen nicht mehr mit einem reden wollen oder ähnliches. Andersrum sieht’s auch nicht besser aus, oftmals wird man in Gruppenkämpfen von seinen Mitstreitern niedergestreckt. Mit der Zeit findet man sich damit ab und meidet entsprechende Situationen einfach, was letztendlich ganz gut funktioniert, da man überwiegend so oder so alleine unterwegs ist. Weiterhin sind einige Quests verbuggt, jedoch ist es beim Testen in keinem Fall untergekommen, dass das Spiel darunter gelitten hat. Das ist natürlich schade, jedoch angesichts der enorm riesigen Welt und entsprechend vielen Quests auch nicht so dermaßen dramatisch, und die aufgetretenen Bugs in Quests sind an einer Hand abzählbar. Doch das war es leider noch nicht. Kleine Ungereimtheiten am Rande nerven mitunter etwas. Wenn man etwa mit einem Jäger auf Jagd geht oder generell mit NPC-Charakteren durch die Gegend zieht, so werden diese nicht von Wildtieren angegriffen, solange man selber nicht angreift oder angegriffen wird. Das kann schon mal böse nach hinten losgehen, wenn man plötzlich von einem ganzen Rudel angegriffen wird, die sich ausschließlich auf den Spieler konzentrieren. Das ist jedoch auch nur eine kleinere Nebenerscheinung. Das wirklich Schlimmste in Gothic 3 sind – ja, jetzt kommt's - Abstürze. Auch diese Goldmaster ist von dem Fluch der Instabilität nicht verschont geblieben. Zumeist stürzte das Spiel während des Ladevorgangs ab, zweimal jedoch auch beim Speichern. Das war wohl das Schlimmste, denn die Speicherstände sind danach im Eimer. Wer sich also auf Quicksave verlässt, der kann mitunter ganz böse auf die Nase fallen. So etwas darf eigentlich nicht sein und sollte dringend behoben werden. Jedoch auch hier eine kleine Beruhigung zum Schluss: Wirklich häufig traten die Abstürze nicht auf. Teilweise über Stunden hinweg problemloses Spielen. Und die, die beim Laden auftraten sind noch verkraftbar, da man so oder so meist nur lädt, wenn man das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. Trotzdem sollte hier mit dem ersten Patch nachgeholfen werden. Das war es letztendlich aber auch schon, wirklich schlimme Bugs habe ich derweilen nicht erlebt, und zudem muss ich an dieser Stelle auch mal an die Relation erinnern. Es ist einfach ein enormer Unterschied, ob solche Bugs bei einem linearen Ego-Shooter auftreten oder einem gigantischen, nicht-linearen Rollenspiel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Bei 4players.de gibt es auch ein Review von G3:



> *PRO*
> 
> gut gesprochene Dialoge
> angenehm freies Spielprinzip
> ...


----------



## Blue_Ace (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Shadow_Man am 12.10.2006 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 4players.de gibt es auch ein Review von G3:
> [...]
> *Wertung*: 68


 [/quote]

Genau und das ist eigentlich auch schon das Problem. Von ziemlich allen Tests hörte ich nur positive Stimmen und Bugs wurden nur am Rande erwähnt. 4players.de ist eines der zuverlässigsten Onlinemags was Tests angeht (haben auch Tests die nicht vollkommen in Ordnung gehen aber im Großen und Ganzen ziemlich OK) und somit das Review eine große Klatsche für andere Testberichte. Ob es nun wirklich so schlecht ist sollte jeder selbst entscheiden, wenn aber ein Mag den Mut hat so Negativ zu bewerten die die Vorgänger wie viele andere auch gelobt hatte, dann muss da schon sehr viel wahres an der Sache sein.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Blue_Ace am 12.10.2006 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 12.10.2006 16:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin jedenfalls heilfroh das ich mir das Teil nicht geholt habe nach dem ganzen Hype und der Euphorie. Ich fand G2 schon ne zumutung, als ich das vor ner Woche mal angespielt habe. Habe endlich auf ein Spiel gehofft das mit ES4 mithalten kann, aber so wies aussieht werde ich lieber noch ein bischen Urlaub in Cyrodiil machen  
An alle die jetzt rumjammern das sie 50€ für ein unfertiges Spiel ausgegeben haben: Wartet halt Testberichte und erste Meinungen ab, dann passiert sowas nicht!


----------



## Rabowke (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 13.10.2006 08:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand G2 schon ne zumutung, als ich das vor ner Woche mal angespielt habe. Habe endlich auf ein Spiel gehofft das mit ES4 mithalten kann, aber so wies aussieht werde ich lieber noch ein bischen Urlaub in Cyrodiil machen


Sei mir nicht sauer, aber wenn du vor einer Woche Gothic2 ( inkl. AddOn ) gespielt hast, wie kannst du dann sagen, dass Gothic 2 eine "Zumutung" ist?

Ich hab Gothic 2 damals durchgespielt OHNE das ich gravierende Probleme hatte, dass AddOn ist leider an mir vorbei gegangen bzw. ich hatte keine Zeit mehr.

Wenn Gothic 2 nicht "dein" Spiel ist, ist das ja ok. Aber bitte rede hier nicht von "Zumutung".


----------



## pirx (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Shadow_Man am 12.10.2006 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Branche darf mit ihrer rigiden Terminpolitik nicht solche Traditionsspiele kaputt machen.


LöL
Das macht sie schon seit 15 Jahren! Jetzt kommt ein neues Gothic raus und alles soll nicht so sein weils Gothic ist, oder wie?


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				pirx am 13.10.2006 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 12.10.2006 16:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, vor 15 Jahren waren die Spiele eigentlich weitestgehend bugfrei - macht auch an der Tatsache liegen, dass zu wenige Leute I-Net Zugang hatten bzw. die Bandbreiten dermaßen gering waren, um Patches saugen zu können.

Die Schluderei hat in meinen Augen erst so richtig vor 5 Jahren angefangen, wobei Firmen wie Jowood da leider schon von Anfang an bei diesem Trend mitgemacht haben. Und mittlerweile, so scheint es, hat die ganze Geschichte einen traurigen Rekordstand erreicht.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## pirx (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Spassbremse am 13.10.2006 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> pirx am 13.10.2006 08:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15 Jahre ist natürlich übertrieben 
Aber wieso sollte G3 eigentlich nicht verbugt sein? Schliesslich war G1 schon übelst verbugt mit ganz gemeinen Plot-Stoppern   
Nicht anderes habe ich von G3 erwartet... und eigentlich würde ich jetzt ja lieber Test-Drive auf der Bogs zocken als G3 am PC, aber was solls


----------



## bumi (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				pirx am 13.10.2006 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wieso sollte G3 eigentlich nicht verbugt sein? Schliesslich war G1 schon übelst verbugt mit ganz gemeinen Plot-Stoppern
> Nicht anderes habe ich von G3 erwartet... und eigentlich würde ich jetzt ja lieber Test-Drive auf der Bogs zocken als G3 am PC, aber was solls


Psssssst, ich habe bisher kaum Bugs gefunden und das spiel ist absolut geil spielbar... aber nicht weitersagen, sonst hören die Schwarzmaler auf zu meckern


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Rabowke am 13.10.2006 08:09 schrieb:
			
		

> LouisLoiselle am 13.10.2006 08:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn ich ein Spiel als Zumutung empfinde weil z.b. die Steuerung unter aller sau ist, dann ist das MEINE meinung, und die lass ich mir auch nicht nehmen  Und G3 hat wohl noch mehr Problemchen.
G3 zu kaufen nur weil es den Namen Gothic trägt wäre genauso dumm und unvorsichtig wie BF2142 zu kaufen, nur weil es den Namen Battlefield trägt. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Stargazer (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				bumi am 13.10.2006 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> pirx am 13.10.2006 09:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber sowas ist doch total naiv, oder ? Ich mein, die Bugs, die in den Tests aufgetreten sind, lagen doch nicht am Tester, sondern am SPIEL. Und nur weil du bisher davon verschont geblieben bist, heißt, dass noch lang nicht, dass es die Bugs nicht gibt !
Immer dieses "Schönreden"....


----------



## bumi (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Stargazer am 13.10.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 13.10.2006 10:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was bitte ist denn daran naiv wenn ich Gothic 3 ohne Abstürze, ohne Bugs und ohne fehler, absolut flüssig mit allen Details spielen kann?!   
Also ich seh das Problem nicht...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				bumi am 13.10.2006 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Was bitte ist denn daran naiv wenn ich Gothic 3 ohne Abstürze, ohne Bugs und ohne fehler, absolut flüssig mit allen Details spielen kann?!


Also gerade eben war deine Aussage noch:


			
				bumi am 13.10.2006 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe bisher kaum Bugs gefunden





> Also ich seh das Problem nicht...


Du siehst ja auch kein Problem beim Inhalt der CE.  Wie gut G3 ist, weiß ich nicht und würde ich sicherlich auch nicht nach wenigen Minuten / Stunden genau sagen wollen. Allerdings ist es schon erstaunlich, wenn die Leute, die vom Spiel begeistert / angetan sind, sich die Zeit hier im Forum vertreiben. Warum wird nicht gespielt?? :-o


----------



## Kaeksch (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.10.2006 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wird nicht gespielt?? :-o




Alle auf Arbeit und warten auf den Feierabend


----------



## bumi (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Kaeksch am 13.10.2006 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 13.10.2006 12:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


korrekt   
hab gestern den halben Abend lang gespielt... und so ein Spiel geniesst man, das zockt man nicht ruckzuck durch


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

Test von Gameswelt.de:



> _Pro / Contra_
> 
> +enorm glaubwürdige und umfangreiche Spielwelt
> + gelungene grafische Umsetzung
> ...


----------



## Blue_Ace (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

www.gbase.ch hat ebenfalls ein Review über Gothic 3 verfasst. Auch wenn jetzt alle Gothic Fans mich kritisieren, dieses Mag gehört meiner Meinung nach zu den seriösen die es im Internet gibt. 

  http://www.gbase.ch/global/reviews/380/2434.html

*Fazit von Thomas Richter* 
Als begeisterter Gothic-Spieler war es für mich eine besondere Freude, Gothic 3 testen zu dürfen. Aber die Freude währte nicht lang. Auf der einen Seite glänzt das Spiel mit einer ordentlichen Grafik, einer tollen Soundkulisse und den bewährten Möglichkeiten, die ein Gothic eben auszeichnen. Haufenweise technische Ungereimtheiten machten mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Es dauerte nicht lang, bis die rosarote Brille abgesetzt war und ich mit der Realität konfrontiert worden bin. Gothic 3 geht bei mir nicht als fertiges Spiel durch, das in der Form hätte verkauft werden dürfen. Schon am ersten Verkaufstag einen Patch von über 50 Megabyte runterladen zu müssen, ist eine reine Zumutung. Mal wieder ist der Kunde der Gelackmeierte, der im Vollrausch des Hypes dafür sorgt, dass beim Publisher die Kasse klingelt. Wieder einmal stellt sich die Frage, wie es sein kann, dass so offensichtliche Mängel und Bugs nach langwieriger Entwicklungsarbeit bereits am Verkaufstag gepatched werden können - warum nicht vorher? Termindruck hin oder her. Die Probleme des Herstellers dürfen nicht zu Lasten der zahlenden Kundschaft gehen. Aber selbst im Anschluss an den ersten Flicken bleibt die Technik des Spiels eine schwache. Von Innovation keine Spur und auch der Handlungsstrang entpuppt sich eher als filigraner Faden. Schade um das herkömmliche Kampfsystem der ersten beiden Teile, die ich mit Genuss durchgespielt habe. Gothic 3 ist der erste Ableger der Reihe, bei dem ich auf halber Strecke die Lust am Spiel verloren habe, resultierend in der Verwendung eines Cheats. Und das will schon was heissen, denn für mich ist Schummeln der vorzeitige Tod eines jeden Rollenspiels - einen Tod, den ich in diesem Fall in Kauf genommen habe. 

_Wertung beträgt 7.0 Score._


----------



## Swicinska (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

@bumi
Wer soll Dich ernst nehmen?
Bei Dir hat G3 also keine Fehler und keine Bugs?   
Die VIELEN  Gamer und auch die Magazine Schreiben also alle Mist?
Ich weiss schon warum ich in Foren  nicht alles Glaube, was Geschrieben wird.


----------



## Burtchen (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Swicinska am 15.10.2006 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> @bumi
> Wer soll Dich ernst nehmen?
> Bei Dir hat G3 also keine Fehler und keine Bugs?
> Die VIELEN  Gamer und auch die Magazine Schreiben also alle Mist?
> Ich weiss schon warum ich in Foren  nicht alles Glaube, was Geschrieben wird.


Es scheint doch bis jetzt so, als ob die Bugs edit: Systemabstürze etc. extrem systemabhängig sind. Wenn Bumis System also mit dem, auf dem PB Gothic 3 immer selbst getestet haben, übereinstimmt, kann das doch durchaus sein  - er leugnet ja nicht, das viele Leute ihre Probleme haben...


----------



## bumi (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Swicinska am 15.10.2006 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> @bumi
> Wer soll Dich ernst nehmen?
> Bei Dir hat G3 also keine Fehler und keine Bugs?
> Die VIELEN  Gamer und auch die Magazine Schreiben also alle Mist?
> Ich weiss schon warum ich in Foren  nicht alles Glaube, was Geschrieben wird.


Nunja, ich hab bloss gesagt dass ich keine Performanceprobleme und keine Abstürze hab, dass ich das Spiel somit richtig toll geniessen kann.
Kleinere Bugs hab ich bisher natürlich auch gefunden, welche aber weder Spielspassbremsend waren oder sonst irgendwie störend aufgefallen sind - sie waren meist eher belustigend. Meinen Bug-Report kannst du gerne hier nachlesen: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=3088&tid=5165709&x=17


----------



## Trancemaster (15. Oktober 2006)

*Gesamtwertung!!!*

13 bzw. 15 Prozent unter der 100er Marke für ein Spiel, dass man so nicht spielen kann - WOW (als Ausruf, nicht das Spiel!!!)

Gothic 3 wird das erste Spiel, was über die 100% kommen muss, wenn es halb fertig schon 87% bekommt! Fertig wären das dann 174%. Grandios!

Kaufen werde ich es mir erstmal mit Sicherheit nicht. Mal schauen ob es in der Videothek zu haben ist...


----------



## Kaeksch (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gesamtwertung!!!*



			
				Trancemaster am 15.10.2006 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> 13 bzw. 15 Prozent unter der 100er Marke für ein Spiel, dass man so nicht spielen kann - WOW (als Ausruf, nicht das Spiel!!!)
> 
> Gothic 3 wird das erste Spiel, was über die 100% kommen muss, wenn es halb fertig schon 87% bekommt! Fertig wären das dann 174%. Grandios!
> 
> Kaufen werde ich es mir erstmal mit Sicherheit nicht. Mal schauen ob es in der Videothek zu haben ist...



Halbfertig? Das sagst du und hast es noch nich mal?
Ich schon und finde es fertiger als Oblivion. 
Macht auch von anfang an ein bischen mehr Spaß. Aber das is ja Ansichtssache.
Kaufs dir und dann mäkel. 
Sowas


----------



## bumi (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gesamtwertung!!!*



			
				Kaeksch am 16.10.2006 08:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Trancemaster am 15.10.2006 12:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich so unterschreiben. Die Übersetzungsfehler und falschen Namen für gegenstände, etc. in Oblivion, haben mich viel mehr gestört. Zudem war dort, dank dem beschissenen Levelsystem und den strunzdummen NPCs kaum Atmosphäre vorhanden. Ausserdem waren die Quests totlangweilig und die Welt war sowohl eintönig, wie auch total künstlich zusammengesetzt. Dies alles sind Punkte welche in Gothic 3 um Meilen besser umgesetzt wurden, so dass ich seit langem mal wieder in einer grandiosen, atmosphärischen Kulisse gefangen bin. Und trotz der teilweise noch vorhandenen Bugs: für mich ist das Spiel so durchaus als "fertig und spielbar" zu bezeichnen. Aber wie mein Vorredner schon sagte: wer das Spiel nicht einmal besitzt, kann viel erzählen wenn der Tag lang ist...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gesamtwertung!!!*



			
				bumi am 16.10.2006 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie mein Vorredner schon sagte: wer das Spiel nicht einmal besitzt, kann viel erzählen wenn der Tag lang ist...


Klar, alle Kritiker haben G3 nicht gespielt und es zählt nur die Meinung der Fans.


----------



## bumi (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gesamtwertung!!!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 16.10.2006 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 16.10.2006 09:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, letztendlich zählt dass es dem Käuifer gefällt. Und das tut es - ob dir das nun passt oder nicht


----------



## njStryfe (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gesamtwertung!!!*

Ich lese gerade den Test zu Gilde 2 in der aktuellen PC Games. Da steht doch im Meinungskasten tatsaechlich:



> "Bei genauem Hinsehen zeigen sich massig Fehler. Da kann das Spielprinzip noch so gut sein - wenn technische Maengel latent den Spass vermiesen und gar Totalausfaelle produzieren, geht die Wertung in den Keller. Sicher kommen Patches, aber das Produkt steht erst mal so im Laden."



Und das gerade mal sechs Seiten nach der Gothic 3-Wertung. Mann, ist das peinlich.

-njStryfe-


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gesamtwertung!!!*



			
				bumi am 16.10.2006 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> letztendlich zählt dass es dem Käuifer gefällt. *Und das tut es - ob dir das nun passt oder nicht*


Die Jubelschreie sind nicht zu übersehen und die ganzen Beschwerden sind sicherlich alle nur Fakes...  Und mir gefällt es in dem Zustand nicht. Ganz gleich was Fanboy Bumi sagt.


----------



## MPO (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gesamtwertung!!!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 16.10.2006 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Jubelschreie sind nicht zu übersehen und die ganzen Beschwerden sind sicherlich alle nur Fakes...  Und mir gefällt es in dem Zustand nicht. Ganz gleich was Fanboy Bumi sagt.


Tsts, schlechter Stil, jemanden zum Fanboy abzustempeln. 

Wenn es bei ihm gut läuft bzw. ihm die Bugs nicht sonderlich stören, dann ists doch ok. Das hat auch nichts mit Fanboytum zu tun. Ich finde Gothic 3 auch genial - werde aber dank Ati-Karte trotzdem das Spiel erstmal wegpacken, bis es auch mit dieser Grafikkarte so läuft, wie man sich das vorstellt. 

Gothic 3 zu bewerten ist schwierig. Ignoriert man alle Bugs, ist eine Wertung über 90% absolutgerechtfertigt. Lässt man sich von den Bugs allerdings stören, dann sinkt die Wertung enorm, auch wegen der herben Ladezeiten. Dann kann man auch nur 60% geben, wenn einem danach ist.

Jowood hätte das Spiel halt nicht einfach auf den Markt werfen sollen, sondern fertig entwickeln. Aber da regiert halt das Geld und man veralbert lieber mal den Kunden mit so einem unoptimierten, instabilen Stückwerk, anstatt ein Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen, das das Potential hat, jegliche Konkurrenz zu pulverisieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gesamtwertung!!!*

Test bei Onlinewelten.com:



> _Pro_
> Hoher Wiederspielwert
> Tolle Story und Atmosphäre
> Lange Spielzeit
> ...


----------



## gugelhupf1a (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gesamtwertung!!!*



			
				Trancemaster am 15.10.2006 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> 13 bzw. 15 Prozent unter der 100er Marke für ein Spiel, dass man so nicht spielen kann - WOW (als Ausruf, nicht das Spiel!!!)
> 
> Gothic 3 wird das erste Spiel, was über die 100% kommen muss, wenn es halb fertig schon 87% bekommt! Fertig wären das dann 174%. Grandios!
> 
> Kaufen werde ich es mir erstmal mit Sicherheit nicht. Mal schauen ob es in der Videothek zu haben ist...




1.) Was habe die Programierer vom letzten geplanten Release-Termin (Nov. 2005) bis heute gemacht? Bugs eingebaut?

2.) Beängstigend wie das Spiel gnadenlos in den Himmel gehoben wird. Ich bin wie viele meiner Freunde eher entäuscht. Da hätte man sich in vieler Hinsicht mehr erwartet.

3.) Ebenso beängstigend wie keinem aufgefallen ist, wie die Screenshots von mal  zu mal immer schlechter wurden (d.h. immer weniger gefaked waren und dem echten Spiel entsprachen).

Wiederhole nur oft genug, dass das ein 100% Spiel ist, und die Kids glaubens dann. 

So gut kann Manipulation funktionieren.


----------



## Kaeksch (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gesamtwertung!!!*

 
was für eine aufregende Diskussion.
Es is t ein sau geiles Spiel. Das eine mach G3 besser, das andere Oblivion.
Und was hier mit den Bugs gesagt wird und von wegen Unspielbarkeit, is für mich nich nachvollziehbar. Bei mir läufts supi. Besser als Oblivion.
Was macht ihr mit euren Rechnern das da nur Scheiße produziert wird?
Man sollte schon mit nem Rechner umgehen können, dann klappts auch mit dem Spiel.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gesamtwertung!!!*



> gugelhupf1a am 17.10.2006 10:20]
> 
> 
> 1.) Was habe die Programierer vom letzten geplanten Release-Termin (Nov. 2005) bis heute gemacht? Bugs eingebaut?



Jo, dass Spiel war zwar schon fertig aber warum nicht einfach noch nen paar Bugs einbauen   Ich will gar nicht behaupten, dass es 100% bugfrei ist, aber zumindest bei mir und vielen anderen läuft es sehr gut. Solche Sachen wie das mit den Wildschweinen stören zwar aber man kanns auch übertreiben.



> 2.) Beängstigend wie das Spiel gnadenlos in den Himmel gehoben wird. Ich bin wie viele meiner Freunde eher entäuscht. Da hätte man sich in vieler Hinsicht mehr erwartet.



Dein gutes Recht, dann es lass halt erstmal im Regal liegen oder versuch es zurück zu geben. Aber genauso beängstigend finde ich wie viele, die das Spiel überhaupt nicht haben mit drauf eindreschen. Nachplappern ist halt "in" und so kann man sich auch ein wenig profilieren.



> 3.) Ebenso beängstigend wie keinem aufgefallen ist, wie die Screenshots von mal  zu mal immer schlechter wurden (d.h. immer weniger gefaked waren und dem echten Spiel entsprachen).



Gut KA weiß jetzt nicht wie die ersten Screens aussahen, nur soviel: Spiele auf high und finde die Grafik wirklich schön. Die Wasserfälle in Farin z.B. zu betrachten ist imo einfach nur geil  . Ist halt Geschmackssache.



> Wiederhole nur oft genug, dass das ein 100% Spiel ist, und die Kids glaubens dann.
> So gut kann Manipulation funktionieren.



Naja, wer sowas sagt kann selbst nicht allzuviel Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.
Siehe weiter oben Stichpunkt "Nachplappern".

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## der-jan (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gesamtwertung!!!*

ziemlich interessant, daß powerplay seine linie in bezug auf gothic 3 weiter fährt und jetzt mit ner wertung von 67% ein signal setzen will

die frage ist nur welches signal es sein soll...
will man sich einen mythos aufbauen wie damals gs mit dem black&white test
will man jetzt alle spiele so kritisch betrachten


----------



## muertel (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gesamtwertung!!!*

so, hab es jetzt selber gekauft, nun mal eine einschätzung von einem der weder gothic 1 noch gothic 2 gespielt hat

(oblivion war das erste rollenspiel von mir, dann fable und jetzt gothic 3)


warum um aller welt wird dauernd über die lange ladezeit von g3 gejammert??? mann mann   

lieber eine minute warten (exact 58sekunden) und dann stundenlang spielen können ohne auch nur einen ladebildschirm zu sehen!! (bitte, zeigt mir einer ein spiel dieser dimension welches das zustande bringt)   

die grafik gefiel mir auf den screenshots gar nicht, aber in bewegung schauts top aus (klar ist nicht jeder von der unschärfe in der entfernung begeistert, doch besser als oblivion, wo man zwar kilometerweit sehen konnte, allerdings..naja...war das nicht so berauschend    )

performance bei mir top, sys: 3700+, 7.800gt (übertacktet), 2 g ram, 160gb s-ata platte, auf 1.280*960, volle details... (nach defragmentierung nur noch gelegentlich ein kleiner ruckler)

das einzige was mich enorm stört ist, dass man kein aa aktivieren kann...hab versucht es über den treiber zu erzwingen und das ergebnis waren schwarze bzw. durchsichtige texturen!   

Balance       ich kann 10 orks killen und kacke gegen jedes vieh ab...wenn die einmal zum angriff kommen....*quickload*

Grosse Bitte: FRIENDLY FIRE auschalten, bitte, bitte    
entweder killen sich meine rebellenbrüder gegenseitig weil sich mal ein pfeil verirrt hat oder ich werde attackiert wenn ich mal einen treffe (kann man sich denn nicht ergeben???)

somit kommen wir auch zur KI:

naaaaaaaaaaaaaja, ich würde die mal als gewöhnungsbedürftig bezeichnen, bin schon ein paar mal vor lachen vom stuhl gefallen (bsp.: ein rebell der mich begleitet wird von meinem pfeil ins linke auge getroffen und latscht so seelenruhig rum, ich kann den mit pfeilen spicken wie ich will...aber wehe er verlässt meine truppe, dann wird er gleich handgreiflich wenn ich ihn auch nur mit wattebällchen bewerfe    )

alles in allen "gefällts" mir besser als oblivion, die landschaften (wirken sehr real, nicht so fantasy-like wie in tes:4), charaktere, ladezonenfreie Welt (  ) ...allerdings macht TES:4 mehr spass (nicht so frustrierend wie g3 am anfang)...

g3 könnte aber meine nummer 1 werden, sofern die von mir genannten negativ-punkte verschwinden!

fans der serie werden sicher sofort loslegen und spass daran haben, an alle anderen: es lohnt sich meiner meinung nach *noch* nicht das spiel zu kaufen!


mfg


----------



## HanFred (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gesamtwertung!!!*



			
				der-jan am 19.10.2006 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ziemlich interessant, daß powerplay seine linie in bezug auf gothic 3 weiter fährt und jetzt mit ner wertung von 67% ein signal setzen will
> 
> die frage ist nur welches signal es sein soll...
> will man sich einen mythos aufbauen wie damals gs mit dem black&white test
> will man jetzt alle spiele so kritisch betrachten


ich find's ok.
klar, das spiel ist eigentlich toll und ich habe lange darauf gewartet, aber so ein memory hole ist einfach nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## Sirak (23. November 2006)

*AW: Gesamtwertung!!!*

persönlich finde ich die wertung der PCGames eine absolute Frechheit, dass das geld geflossen ist für einen positiven test ist für mich mehr als klar!!

87% für ein solches spiel, halbfertig, dutzende bugs (alles ja bekannt), sowas kann einfach nicht sein.

für mich das absolut schlimmst am spiel, deshalb hab ich auch aufgegehört und spiel jetzt nwn2, ist das kampfsystem! sowas von unausgewogen, unglaublich!!! verdient max 10 von 100 punkten. dann noch die story, immer dasselbe, keine abwechslung (zumindest bei den ersten 6 städten). Der rest mag ja ganz toll sein, grafik und so, aber was hilft das wenn das kampfsystem (macht 50% des spiels aus) absoluter SCHEISS ist!?

bin schwer am überlegen mein abo abzubestellen, weil verarschen kann ich mich selbst auch. und wehe es sagt noch wer was von objektiver fachprsse, lachhaft!


----------



## GorrestFump (29. November 2006)

*AW: Gesamtwertung!!!*

ign.com hat auch bewertet...

Ich finde 4.9 von 10 ist meiner Meinung etwas hart (bin gespannt wie oft Jowood bei denen angerufen wird)... aber macht euch selbst ein Bild vom Test:

http://pc.ign.com/articles/747/747903p1.html

Fehlerhafte Quests, Bugs/Abstürze und das "schlechte" Kampfsystem haben ihnen den Spielspass vermiest.

Ich kann's nicht nachvollziehen, die Bugs und Abstürze haben mich zwar auch extrem genervt, mit dem 1.09 Patch läuft's jedoch gut.  ich hatte schon lange nicht mehr soviel Spaß bei einem Spiel (egal welches Genre) wie bei Gothic 3 und ich bin nicht das was man einen leidenschaftlichen Rollenspieler nennt, ganz im Gegenteil: mit Oblivion konnte ich letztendlich nicht allzuviel anfangen und die Gothic-Vorgänger hab ich auch gemieden (damals war meiner Meinung nach das Kampfsystem total grottig und die ingame menüs umständlich)...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2006)

*AW: Gesamtwertung!!!*

Nicht nur IGN hat sehr gerin bewertet, fast die komplette US Presse hat das Spiel sehr schwach bewertet.
Zur Zeit 67% bei Gamesrankings.com.
Man muss allerdings auch bedenken, dass Spiele aus Deutschland im Ausland meist nicht so gut ankommen. Im Fall von G3 kann ich die Wertungen aber z.T. durchaus nachvollziehen und hätte mir von der Presse hierzulande durchaus andere Wertungen gewünscht als 8X.  Ob nun 4X, 6X oder 7X, da wurde schon (zu) viel zu gesagt. Jeder hat da seine Ansichten. Es gibt Leute, die lieben G3 auch in dem Zustand, haben eine tolle Zeit damit verbracht, andere haben überwiegend nur Probleme / Ärger oder bei den kommt kein Spielspaß auf und wieder andere haben das Game längst wieder verkauft.


----------



## Romeno (29. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*

ob gothic 3 je fertig/bugfrei sein wird steht ncoh in sternen
ich jedoch habs aufgegeben...ich wart nun ab bis patch1.9.9.9.9 kommt und endlich alle bugs ausgemerzt sind sonst hab ich schon das spiel 3 mal angefangen wegen dem speicherbug ... kann es langsam nicht merh aushalten mich als BETA tester misbraucht zu werden....bei gothic 1 und 2 war das noch schlimm...aber pyrania b. lernen wohl nie dazu und bringen monate vor dem eigentlich releas die spiele raus...darum soll das spiel auch zurecht runtergestuft und meiner meinung nach nich mehr bessere wertung als beim releas kriegen...


----------



## golani79 (29. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] - Das sagen die Mags und Tester*



			
				Romeno am 29.11.2006 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ob gothic 3 je fertig/bugfrei sein wird steht ncoh in sternen
> ich jedoch habs aufgegeben...ich wart nun ab bis patch1.9.9.9.9 kommt und endlich alle bugs ausgemerzt sind sonst hab ich schon das spiel 3 mal angefangen wegen dem speicherbug ... kann es langsam nicht merh aushalten mich als BETA tester misbraucht zu werden....bei gothic 1 und 2 war das noch schlimm...aber pyrania b. lernen wohl nie dazu und bringen monate vor dem eigentlich releas die spiele raus...darum soll das spiel auch zurecht runtergestuft und meiner meinung nach nich mehr bessere wertung als beim releas kriegen...



Was hat denn das mit den Entwicklern selbst zu tun? Es sind doch die Publisher die immer auf einen gewissen Releasetermin drängen.
Ich denke nicht, dass ein Entwicklerteam freiwillig ein so unfertiges Spiel veröffentlicht.

Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen, hätten sie sich doch nen anderen Publisher gesucht. Aber wer weiß ob die nicht noch nen Vertrag für den 3. Teil bei JoWood hatten bzw. ob das bei nem anderen Publisher besser gewesen wäre.

Ich möchte da als Beispiel nur mal Troika nennen, die jetzt Konkurs sind. Mit Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines erschien ein absolut tolles Game aus diesem Haus. Nur das Problem war, das Publisher Activision auf den Release gedrängt hat und das Spiel ziemlich buggy und alles andere als performanceoptimiert war.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (29. November 2006)

*AW: Gesamtwertung!!!*



			
				GorrestFump am 29.11.2006 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ign.com hat auch bewertet...
> 
> Ich finde 4.9 von 10 ist meiner Meinung etwas hart (bin gespannt wie oft Jowood bei denen angerufen wird)... aber macht euch selbst ein Bild vom Test:
> 
> ...


Da wird aber auch eine englischsprachige Version von Gothic 3 getestet, und wer mal Gothic 1 oder 2 auf Englisch gespielt hat, der weiss, was eine gruselige Übersetzung ist.  Sowas passiert nicht nur vom Englischen ins Deutsche, sondern auch umgekehrt.

(Ich persönlich bin da aber weniger empfindlich bei "schlechten" Lokalisierungen ins Deustche. Aber das nur am Rande. *g*)

Nichtsdestotrotz ist die obige Wertung dennoch realistischer als die unglaubwürdigen 80er-Wertungen hierzulande.


----------

